# NFL Football 2013-2014



## tedtan

I didn't see a thread on the 2013-2014 season and, since we've gotten through the preseason and the regular season is just around the corner, I figured I'd start one.

As a Houstonian, I've suffered through the Texans' subpar performances for several years. Last year they finally had a decent season and they looked OK through the preseason this year (for whatever _that's_ worth ), so I'm hoping they can build on last year and finally have a decent showing in the playoffs.

The Texans don't play until next Monday (September 9), but the season kicks offs on Thursday, September 5 with the Ravens and Broncos, so we'll have something to talk about before then. So what about you guys - do we still have any NFL fans around here?


----------



## ayaotd

I love the NFL. I live in Canada and I am a huge Arizona Cardinals game. Hopefully Carson Palmer can have a Kurt Warner like run for Cards.


----------



## Shawn

Long time Seahawks fan here. The only thing that bugs me about the NFL, is the business aspects of it. I understand that players need to be let go but sometimes it takes that to maintain a championship caliber team and i'm proud of what John Schneider and Pete Carroll has done with the Seahawks organization. I hope they take it the furthest and although bummed out on certain decisions, i'm looking forward to the 2013-2014 season.


----------



## Devils Lullaby

Yes! Falcons fan here... looking forward to the upcoming season, we got the Saints next sunday. We went 0 and 4 in the preseason  but that's OK


----------



## technomancer

Longtime Steelers fan... got a feeling its going to be a painful season 



Shawn said:


> Long time Seahawks fan here. The only thing that bugs me about the NFL, is the business aspects of it. I understand that players need to be let go but sometimes it takes that to maintain a championship caliber team and i'm proud of what John Schneider and Pete Carroll has done with the Seahawks organization. I hope they take it the furthest and although bummed out on certain decisions, i'm looking forward to the 2013-2014 season.



I can second this... a friend of our's son made the Steelers 53 man roster only to be cut the day afterwards so they could pick up a guy another team cut. He's used up his practice eligibility so unless another NFL team picks him up his career is over.


----------



## Shawn

technomancer said:


> Longtime Steelers fan... got a feeling its going to be a painful season
> 
> 
> 
> I can second this... a friend of our's son made the Steelers 53 man roster only to be cut the day afterwards so they could pick up a guy another team cut. He's used up his practice eligibility so unless another NFL team picks him up his career is over.



Wow, that is pretty cool that he had that opportunity but I agree, they work hard all offseason and preseason only to be let go. Sometimes it may be that they're being outplayed or just simply not having the space on the roster to hold on to players, even with great talent, players could be let go.


----------



## tedtan

technomancer said:


> a friend of our's son made the Steelers 53 man roster only to be cut the day afterwards so they could pick up a guy another team cut. He's used up his practice eligibility so unless another NFL team picks him up his career is over.


 
Ouch! I know that's how it goes, but that's gotta suck.


----------



## Ralyks

Grew up as a Giants fan, in the past few years I've started rooting for the Bills (but will always have a place for Big Blue). Only jerseys I own right now are Eli Manning (which is retired and about to hung on my wall) and CJ Spiller.


----------



## tedtan

Ravens and Broncos kick off the season in 5 minutes. Anyone watching? Any predictions?


*EDIT*

Game delayed due to bad weather. We pay these guys millions per year and they won't even go out and risk getting struck by lightning for us.


----------



## mike90t09

Personally I am rooting for Broncos but we will see what happens.


----------



## Ralyks

Well, Peyton is still a football god apparently. 5 touchdowns and its still the third quarter.


----------



## mike90t09

That's my man crush right there. Killing it! Nice game it was.


----------



## tedtan

Yeah, it was interesting game. I figured Denver would be hungry going into the game but that the Ravens would be the better team. Turns out, though, that both teams had some really sloppy moments and Denver got some lucky calls from the refs.

Still a good way to kick off the season.


----------



## flexkill

Oh man Flacco....He is NOT elite hahaha!

we gonna stomp them Dirty Birds this Sunday!


----------



## Ralyks

Seriously, the hell Peyton?! Thank god he wasn't on any of my fantasy leagues opposing teams. And I have Demaryius Thomas in two of them, so nice start there 

Visiting friends in Buffalo this weekend, hopefully going to Patriots at Bills.


----------



## tedtan

^ Ralyks

Hope you get to go - that should be a good game.


----------



## User Name

how bout them broncos last night, they got man handled the first few rounds but they really picked it up aside from an idiotic fumble when trevathan began celebrating his touchdown a little too early. 

Danny Trevathan Fumble: Broncos' LB Starts Celebrating Too Early, Gives Up Touchdown (VIDEO)


----------



## Shawn

User Name said:


> how bout them broncos last night, they got man handled the first few rounds but they really picked it up aside from an idiotic fumble when trevathan began celebrating his touchdown a little too early.
> 
> Danny Trevathan Fumble: Broncos' LB Starts Celebrating Too Early, Gives Up Touchdown (VIDEO)


Watched it all and I thought it was a great game. I was shocked to see Welker drop that ball during the return too.


----------



## User Name

Shawn said:


> Watched it all and I thought it was a great game. I was shocked to see Welker drop that ball during the return too.


indeed it was a great game, took a while for the broncos to get their feet under them which was expected but after they did they did not dissapoint. aside from a few blunders such AS the punt return drop. i was really surprised too considering hes one of the best returners in the league. just goes to show we all make big mistakes now and again. haha.


----------



## Ralyks

Shawn said:


> I was shocked to see Welker drop that ball during the return too.


 
Super Bowl XLVI coming back to haunt him...


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> Watched it all and I thought it was a great game. I was shocked to see Welker drop that ball during the return too.




I was shocked that Dallas Clark dropped that TD pass....right in his freaking hands. That guy is better than that.


----------



## Joose

Manning's Broncos can NOT be judged by the first half. Goddamn that was an exciting game.

It's so nice to be a Broncos fan right now. I'm gonna miss Manning when he retires.


----------



## ayaotd

Joose said:


> Manning's Broncos can NOT be judged by the first half. Goddamn that was an exciting game.
> 
> It's so nice to be a Broncos fan right now. I'm gonna miss Manning when he retires.


I felt the same way about Warner. Ever since he retired my Cardinals have been spiraling in the wrong direction.


----------



## Ralyks

I think the Cards are going to be good this year as long as the Palmer-Fitzgerald connection works out. Maybe not playoff bound, but better than, what was it, 10 loses in a row? I think Arians was a good coaching aquisition and will do some good for Arizona.


----------



## User Name

possibly, but the broncos lineup is just a whole bowl of goodness


----------



## Joose

^It really is. Anything less than a Super Bowl will be incredibly disappointing. Especially after last season...

But, we stuck it to the Ravens this time. I haven't been downtown yet, but I hope that goddamn Flacco banner is gone.


----------



## Valnob

Sup' guys, I've just found the thread.

Just want to share my opinion. I'm a real Steelers Fan since 2004 (yeah I was 10 !). 
I'm hoping they'll make to the playoffs.


----------



## Demiurge

Ah, the new football season... with so much hope... that your team has a good running game... that they can rush the passer... that they can convert on 3rd downs... that they don't murder any more people.


----------



## Joose




----------



## tedtan

New Orleans vs. Atlanta was close; that was a good game.


----------



## tedtan

And damn! Tampa Bay almost had the win and just GAVE the game to the Jets with that stupid unsportsmanlike conduct/late hit foul. I don't really care one way or the other who won this one, but to just GIVE the game away like that .


----------



## flexkill

How bout dem Saints SON!!!!!! Man what a game.....ohhhh how good it feels!!!


----------



## Joose




----------



## MFB

Let's go Pats.
Let's go 49ers.


----------



## Joose




----------



## tedtan

I'm happy the Texans pulled that one off with a win last night, but they looked sloppy as all hell in that game; the Chargers definitely outplayed them in the first half. Hopefully that was the wakeup call they needed before they take on the Titans this Sunday.


----------



## KevHo

Fellow Houstonian here. I went to sleep last night once the score went to 28-7 at the beginning of the 3rd quarter. I was dumbfounded when I woke up to see how Hopkins did for my fantasy league and about fell over when I saw that they engineered a 24-0 run for the comeback victory. I really think they went into that game thinking that San Diego would be a push-over, and I hope it was indeed a wake up call for them going forward. Rookies need to step it up on both sides of the ball - and the secondary looked just plain terrible for the first half. I am not a Schaub fan in the least - but I was proud of the poise he showed after things got away from them to bring them back for the win.



tedtan said:


> I'm happy the Texans pulled that one off with a win last night, but they looked sloppy as all hell in that game; the Chargers definitely outplayed them in the first half. Hopefully that was the wakeup call they needed before they take on the Titans this Sunday.


----------



## gunshow86de

EDIT: Also, this.


----------



## Shawn

I ended up getting 14-2 on my picks this week....got the Cincinnati Bengals/Chicago Bears game and the Philadelphia Eagles/Washington Redskins game wrong. But 14-2 is a good way to start the season. 

I was really impressed with the 49ers even though i'm a Seahawks fan, they're a scary team. As well as Denver. Really, the two teams i'm scared of the most

I also watched the Cowboys and Giants game and I liked what I saw from the Cowboys. I thought Demarco Murray did alright. I also really liked what Chip Kelly's Eagles did and Michael Vick played pretty well.


----------



## Ralyks

Looks like I got my veiwing line up set for tomorrow. Start with Carolina at Buffalo, go on into Manning Bowl III, and finish up with San Francisco at Seattle. Eeeexcellent.


----------



## technomancer

Valnob said:


> Sup' guys, I've just found the thread.
> 
> Just want to share my opinion. I'm a real Steelers Fan since 2004 (yeah I was 10 !).
> I'm hoping they'll make to the playoffs.



Longtime Steelers fan in Pittsburgh, and sadly I'm not holding my breath for that... between the injuries and horrific offensive coordinator its not looking good.


----------



## tedtan

Alright, Houston pulled off another win. 

The defense looked OK. Not great by any means, but OK. But they can only do so much when the offence looks like shit, and once again, their offence looked like shit. The line isn't pulling their weight, the receivers are hit and miss (Hopkins especially), the blocking for the running backs leaves a lot to be desired and Bullock can't kick a field goal to save his life - he's 1 for 5 or 1 for 6 on the season. If he weren't coming off injuries I'd say fire his ass even though we're only two games into the season.

The Texans need to step up their game or they won't have much of a season ahead of them. These half assed "barely squeaking by" wins won't cut it against the better teams.


----------



## User Name

GO BRONCOS!!


----------



## Robby the Robot

technomancer said:


> Longtime Steelers fan in Pittsburgh, and sadly I'm not holding my breath for that... between the injuries and horrific offensive coordinator its not looking good.



Everything this guy said. I'm a Steelers fan myself (long story about that) and I don't think Todd Haley is a good fit for the team as an OC. 



On a different note, does anyone else find it funny that the two divisions that are argued as the the toughest and football being the AFC North and NFC East have their teams lose are their games in a week, AFC North last week and the NFC East this week.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Also watching Manning Bowl III, the Giants have some work to do with the running game. Having Eli throw the ball 49 times didn't bode well seeing he had four interceptions, one or two that weren't his fault as the receivers gave up on the routes.


----------



## flexkill

OMFG!!!!! SAINTS WIN!!!!!! SAINTS WIN!!!!! What a fvcking game HOLEEE SHIT!!!!!!! That was one hell of a game....Bucs have to be pissed Buahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Joose

Broncos! 2-0!


----------



## User Name

^^ HELL YAA


----------



## Ralyks

Bills win! Bills Win! Bills win!

Giants... Don't.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I kind of feel bad for the Bucs. Losing BOTH games with field goals in the closing seconds of the game.  That has to hurt, bad.


----------



## MFB

Q3 and the 49ers are down by 12, that's not good


----------



## User Name

Ralyks said:


> Giants... Don't.



damn straight!


----------



## Joose

^Let's be honest though.... it'll be much more surprising when (if) Denver _loses_.


----------



## MFB

HOLY SHIT

49ers got dominated, my hat is off to you Seattle


----------



## gunshow86de

Breaking News:


----------



## Robby the Robot

Ugh, Phil Simms. Great football player I'll give him that, but terrible announcer.


----------



## User Name

yes, presentation was due to a shitty fumble by the broncos on practically the 1 yard line.


----------



## Ralyks

If there was any doubt about Seattle, I'm sure last right erased those concerns. And thats with a bunch of defense players and Percy Harvin out. I'll be disappointed if they don't at least make the NFC Championship game.


----------



## tedtan

Yeah, Seattle was impressive last night - beyond what I expected in that game.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> If there was any doubt about Seattle, I'm sure last right erased those concerns. And thats with a bunch of defense players and Percy Harvin out. I'll be disappointed if they don't at least make the NFC Championship game.



The only "doubt" I see is what all these 49er fans seem to spew out on the NFL discussion boards towards Seattle. Some Seattle fans make other Seattle fans look bad but the 49er fans are the worst imo. They are very ignorant. 

That said, I was extremely happy that the Seahawks shut the 49ers down....twice! They are now 9-0 at home with Russell Wilson. 

Good week so far...i'm 11-4 right now and I hope that the Bengals beat the Steelers.....only because I picked them. Nothing against Big Ben and the Steelers. Right now being a Seattle fan, I am still scared of Denver, Atlanta and possibly SF. It's too early to tell but I really like how Seattle is getting it done thus far. Go Hawks!


----------



## Shawn

RTheodoppalus said:


> Ugh, Phil Simms. Great football player I'll give him that, but terrible announcer.


 ^ I actually like Phil Simms. At first he wasn't showing any love to Russell Wilson at the beginning of last season but as the season went on, he started to like him a ton. I watch him and Cris Collinsworth on Inside the NFL (Showtime). I watch their picks too. 

Really cool that Phil did the Green Bay / Seattle preseason game but I really like Cris Collingsworth as he's done the past 2 games with Seattle and SF in Century Link.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I'm gonna need this offensive line for Pittsburgh to step it up so the run game can make some noise.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Man that was a hard game to watch. 

Ryan Clark put it best 'If we can't stop the run we won't win a game all year.' Seriously, this offense needs some help, a prayer, and an intervention. Miller is surely missed. 0-2 start isn't good, but with the way the Bears are playing, not trying to be that guy, but Pittsburgh might be 0-3 for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Ralyks

I don't see much hope for the Steelers this year. The Bengals, on the other hand, I think will finally make it past the wild card round of the playoffs this year, especially is Bernard and Eifert step up.


----------



## KevHo

Texans to win the Super Bowl! amiriteguys?


----------



## gunshow86de

KevHo said:


> Texans to win the Super Bowl! amiriteguys?





Did you watch the first 2 games? The Texans are very fortunate not to be 0-2. If they can't dominate the Chargers or the Titans, how do you expect them to actually win a Super Bowl? I predict another Wild Card or Divisional round exit for the Texans this year.


----------



## Robby the Robot

^What this guy said. If the Texans can't dominate like they did last year, Denver is going to the Super Bowl for the AFC this year.


----------



## flexkill

To early folks......most of these teams will look drastically different in a month. Some much better.....some much worse.


----------



## Ralyks

flexkill said:


> To early folks......most of these teams will look drastically different in a month. Some much better.....some much worse.



While I agree with this, I also agree with that it's likely Broncos going to the big game for the AFC. I'm predicting what I was hoping for last year: Broncos vs. Seahawks.


----------



## flexkill

Too funny!


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> I don't see much hope for the Steelers this year. The Bengals, on the other hand, I think will finally make it past the wild card round of the playoffs this year, especially is Bernard and Eifert step up.



 I picked against the Steelers twice this season. I like the Bengals but picked them to beat Chicago at home in week 1. Andy Dalton seems to be playing alright. Giovani Bernard has been great .

We have the Jags this week. Hopefully we'll beat them


----------



## Ralyks

Never thought I'd say this, but I'm actually pretty excited for Chiefs vs. Eagles tonight. Could be a damn good game. That, and I'm risking starting Alex Smith over Andrew Luck in one of my fantasy leagues.


----------



## technomancer

Shawn said:


> I picked against the Steelers twice this season. I like the Bengals but picked them to beat Chicago at home in week 1. Andy Dalton seems to be playing alright. Giovani Bernard has been great .
> 
> We have the Jags this week. Hopefully we'll beat them



Yep between injuries and terrible offensive coaching it's going to be a LONG season for us Steelers fans


----------



## gunshow86de

technomancer said:


> terrible offensive coaching



You can't talk about Boss Todd that way!!!

Boss Todd Lays Down The Law | Kissing Suzy Kolber


----------



## technomancer

gunshow86de said:


> You can't talk about Boss Todd that way!!!
> 
> Boss Todd Lays Down The Law | Kissing Suzy Kolber


----------



## Demiurge

McNabb's jersey just retired at halftime... probably the least amount of smiling by a former player ever at a ceremony in their honor.


----------



## Shawn

Chiefs vs Eagles was a great game. I liked how the Chiefs played offensively and defensively, Alex Smith seems to play very smart with protecting the ball too. I picked them although I thought the Eagles had a chance, Michael Vick was alright despite the 2 INTs, still played alright, I thought.


----------



## Joose

Well today sure held some interesting games.

Ready for tomorrow night!


----------



## flexkill

I know its early....but Saints are looking DAMN GOOD Y'ALL!!!!!!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

^As are da Bears. It's a nice way to start anyways, before their typical mid-season drop-off lol.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

typical early season disappointment if you're a chargers fan


----------



## Merge

I don't pay much attention to the NFL, though I do enjoy watching the Steelers lose.


----------



## KevHo

Thanks for coming out, Schaub. Way to call a game, Kubiak.


----------



## Ralyks

So I got to watched the Bills lose despite catching up and the Jets TWENTY penalties, and I got to watch the Giants have easily one of the worst games I have ever watched them play.

Super.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> So I got to watched the Bills lose despite catching up and the Jets TWENTY penalties, and I got to watch the Giants have easily one of the worst games I have ever watched them play.
> 
> Super.



 The Penalties were insane! 

I took the Bills even though I should've taken the Jets.  Jets have a great defense but I thought EJ Manuel would've still played alright against it. 

I'm already 10-5 this week. I picked the Dolphins and Titans even though Atlanta and San Diego were favored. I thought Green Bay would've came out on top against Cincinnati, 49ers were favored but how about them Colts? That was a great game. The Browns and Ravens surprised me too. I'm picked Denver tonight.


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> The Penalties were insane!
> 
> I took the Bills even though I should've taken the Jets.  Jets have a great defense but I thought EJ Manuel would've still played alright against it.
> 
> I'm already 10-5 this week. I picked the Dolphins and Titans even though Atlanta and San Diego were favored. I thought Green Bay would've came out on top against Cincinnati, 49ers were favored but how about them Colts? That was a great game. The Browns and Ravens surprised me too. I'm picked Denver tonight.


Who you gonna pick next monday night between the Saints and the Dolphins? Geaux Saints!!!!


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Who you gonna pick next monday night between the Saints and the Dolphins? Geaux Saints!!!!



That's a tough one, really like how Tannehill and the Dolphins have played but I gotta give the edge to the Saints at home in the dome.


----------



## Ralyks

I think Saints might pull it out, but I think it's going to be a close game. Dolphins look pretty good so far this season.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

So far, this has been like the bizarro season for football. The Dolphins are winning, the lions are winning, cats and dogs living together, it's mass hysteria 

But damn did the Giants suck on Sunday


----------



## Robby the Robot

I know the Giants have had a track record of having early season disappointment then out of no where, bam they're on a run....oh they're in the Super Bowl? This year, I don't think that's gonna happen. Outside of Dallas, that whole division looks terrible this year. It's still too early to determine stuff (and don't get me started on my Steelers) but I don't think Washington and the New York Football Giants don't make it to the playoffs this year.


----------



## Ralyks

Cowboys will be the only NFC East team in the playoffs. I say that as a longtime Giants fan and Cowboys loather. Giants have too many problems to be able to fix this year (AND THEY SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN A LINEBACKER!!), Redskins could get hot again with RGIII finally getting back into the groove but it will come too late, and Chip Kelly needs more time in the NFL to craft a playoff caliber team, not to mention I truly believe that the Eagles are not a championship team with Michael Vick as their starter. He had a good run and can still play some good games, but he is not leading any team to the promise land as a starter (and Nick Foles and Matt Barkley probably aren't the answer either).


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> Cowboys will be the only NFC East team in the playoffs. I say that as a longtime Giants fan and Cowboys loather. Giants have too many problems to be able to fix this year (AND THEY SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN A LINEBACKER!!), Redskins could get hot again with RGIII finally getting back into the groove but it will come too late, and Chip Kelly needs more time in the NFL to craft a playoff caliber team, not to mention I truly believe that the Eagles are not a championship team with Michael Vick as their starter. He had a good run and can still play some good games, but he is not leading any team to the promise land as a starter (and Nick Foles and Matt Barkley probably aren't the answer either).



I agree....I think the Cowboys are headed the right direction to make the playoffs, even this early, I believe. I think they have the strongest possibility of winning their division as well. 

I really like Michael Vick but he might not last, we'll see. I see RG III getting better as he was at the beginning so it seems he's making some progress, but that Defense has to step it up as do the Giants. They have some amazing talent on that team with the receiving core (Cruz, Nicks and Randle) and Eli as well but they need to get it together.


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Ibanezsam4 said:


> typical early season disappointment if you're a *vikings* fan


----------



## technomancer

Steelers


----------



## tedtan

^ Houston.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

da bears da bears da bears






suck suck suck


----------



## flexkill

tedtan said:


> ^ Houston.



Yup....Texans had their ass, freaking choked big time.


----------



## User Name

broncos win again, damn straight


----------



## User Name

TRENCHLORD said:


> da Bears


----------



## Joose

4-0

Cowboys, Jags, Colts and Redskins should make for an easy 8-0.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Joose said:


> 4-0
> 
> Cowboys, Jags, Colts and Redskins should make for an easy 8-0.


 


 I hope.

Broncos vs Seahawks would make for a great Bowl, not to get ahead of myself .


Don't think Bears will be making the trip. Green Bay and Detroit seem to be their proverbial brick wall.
I watched all of their games a couple years back when they made the NFC title game, and it was pure luck many times over that they were even there.
They didn't belong and still don't.


----------



## flexkill

C'mon SAINTS!!!! We gotta beat dem Phins then we 4-0 baby!!!!


----------



## Ralyks

Giants are 0 - 4. So much for their season.

Bills beat the Ravens!!!!!


----------



## KevHo

I was at this heartbreaker of a game. I knew it was over when Russell Wilson started having success on the ground. Cushing plays more of a role than most realize.



tedtan said:


> ^ Houston.


----------



## tedtan

flexkill said:


> Yup....Texans had their ass, freaking choked big time.


 


KevHo said:


> I was at this heartbreaker of a game. I knew it was over when Russell Wilson started having success on the ground. Cushing plays more of a role than most realize.


 
You know, I almost didn't watch that game - I just assumed that the Seahawks would walk all over the Texans the way both teams have been playing this year. But for some reason I decided to put the game on and I was stunned when I saw Houston dominate Seattle that first half of the game. I mean, 20-3 Houston at halftime - dafuq? I knew the Texans were a good team talent-wise, but they haven't been _playing_ like a good team this year.

Then the old "Houston curse" showed up in the second half and the Texans end up loosing in OT. I was pissed - much more than I should be over a simple game of all things, especially since I predicted their loss before the game. The sad thing is, if Cushing hadn't gone out with a concussion, I think Houston would have had a chance. Wilson wouldn't have been as successful running the ball (more pressure) and Shaub may not have been as likely to throw those wild passes that led to the turnover and Seahawks tying the game and sending it into OT.

Oh well, there's always next year, right? It's still early, but if they can't focus enough to win when they have a sizable lead, they aren't going anywhere this year.


----------



## Pav

technomancer said:


> Steelers





It's painful, man. It just...hurts so much...


----------



## TheDivineWing22

With the Pirates making playoffs and the NHL season starting this week...I think I'm just going to pretend the Steelers don't exist.


----------



## Pav

They may as well not exist right now. They seem to be trying an offensive strategy where the O line immediately crumbles and leaves Ben to either make a highlight-reel play or get sacked.

So far, he's been getting sacked.


----------



## tedtan

^ That's the same strategy Houston employed up until last year. It didn't work for them, either.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I don't know what to say about Pittsburgh. I think the zone blocking scheme the O-Line has right now isn't working. At all. Leave the zone schemes for the defense. Now in certain situations, yeah, zone blocking is needed, but for every play, where Ben is getting blasted like he did a couple years ago? 


Yeah. This isn't going to end well.


----------



## texshred777

Well the Cowboys will make the playoffs at this right, if only for the incompetence of their division.


----------



## Robby the Robot

The NFC East might end up as bad as the NFC West when the Seahawks made the playoffs at 7-9. Just a thought.


----------



## Shawn

TRENCHLORD said:


> I hope.
> 
> Broncos vs Seahawks would make for a great Bowl, not to get ahead of myself .


Well, I would think that the Seahawks defense could somewhat stop Denver's offense but, Denver is looking good on their defense as well and Champ Bailey and Von Miller haven't even played yet! Scariest team right now imo. 

The Hawks barely could do anything on offense and without Max Unger and Russell Okung in the front, you could see how Russell Wilson wasn't getting much protection but he came through but mostly because of Richard Sherman who made the interception returned for the touchdown to tie the game. 

It seems as though their offense isn't nearly as good as their defense, but in Denver's case, their offense is unstoppable.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> Giants are 0 - 4. So much for their season.
> 
> Bills beat the Ravens!!!!!


I actually picked the Bills. 

I picked Kansas City against the Giants. I couldn't believe the Giants struggled that much in that game but gotta give credit to KC's defense. They're playing good and so is Alex Smith. I can't wait to see the Chiefs play the Broncos.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I think it's interesting how the season for the Falcons has turned so far. I don't many people expected them to be 1-3 at this point, but I don't put all of the blame on Matt Ryan. There have been some questionable calls from the coaching staff, particularly down in the red zone that have cost them games, as well as poor execution. I think they'll be back to form though when Steven Jackson gets back and when #84 gets healthy.


----------



## flexkill

RTheodoppalus said:


> I think it's interesting how the season for the Falcons has turned so far. I don't many people expected them to be 1-3 at this point, but I don't put all of the blame on Matt Ryan. There have been some questionable calls from the coaching staff, particularly down in the red zone that have cost them games, as well as poor execution. I think they'll be back to form though when Steven Jackson gets back and when #84 gets healthy.




Saints OWN the Falcvnts....they not going anywhere.

We just beat them Phins down....people better start to recognize!!!! Who Dat!!!!


----------



## Ralyks

Shawn said:


> I can't wait to see the Chiefs play the Broncos.



Who'da thunk a year or two ago Chiefs vs. Broncos would be one of THE games to watch this season?  I think it's going to be an awesome game.


----------



## flexkill

Anyone still think this guy is not the best TE in the game?


----------



## Ralyks

You'll get no arguement from me, except he alone sunk my main Fantasy team this week


----------



## Shawn

The Saints played fantastic, I was really impressed and that was a great game. I knew they'd win at home. Rob Ryan seems to be doing an amazing job with that defense too.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Welp, as I'm watching Numbers Never Lie as I type this on ESPN2, the bottom line just said that the Bucs just released Josh Freeman after unsuccessfully trying to trade him. As a guy who went 11-5 a couple years ago, I wonder how he got to this low of a point.


----------



## flexkill

RTheodoppalus said:


> Welp, as I'm watching Numbers Never Lie as I type this on ESPN2, the bottom line just said that the Bucs just released Josh Freeman after unsuccessfully trying to trade him. As a guy who went 11-5 a couple years ago, I wonder how he got to this low of a point.



He goes to the Vikings and they get real good real fast IMHO.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I really hope Josh Freeman does find another job. A couple of teams in need of a real quarterback (I'm looking at you Jacksonville) could use his talents.


----------



## flexkill

RTheodoppalus said:


> I really hope Josh Freeman does find another job. A couple of teams in need of a real quarterback (I'm looking at you Jacksonville) could use his talents.



Jacksonville is the absolute WORST place he could land. He will just get buried in that horrible team. Vikings would be a great place for Josh....good team core already in place....I think he would flourish in MN.


----------



## Robby the Robot

flexkill said:


> Jacksonville is the absolute WORST place he could land. He will just get buried in that horrible team. Vikings would be a great place for Josh....good team core already in place....I think he would flourish in MN.



You do have a good point there. Another place for him that might be decent is Cleveland seeing as Hoyer tore his ACL last night. But I do think the Vikings would be a good fit for him given the talent that's on both sides of the ball there.


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Jacksonville is the absolute WORST place he could land. He will just get buried in that horrible team. Vikings would be a great place for Josh....good team core already in place....I think he would flourish in MN.



I agree. I think Cleveland could work...lol. I liked what I saw from Hoyer but he's injured and out for the season. I thought Brandon Weeden stepped it up but who knows if he'll continue to do better. 

It seems as though Gus Bradley really trusts and likes Blaine Gabbert, maybe it's because he has no choice but Jacksonville clearly has issues at the quarterback position....as well as other areas too.


----------



## flexkill

Saints vs Bears GIF


----------



## Ralyks

I wouldn't be shocked if Buffalo considered Freeman, now that Manuel is out 4 - 6 weeks and Tuel Time turned in a disastrous performance against the Browns (althought I'm hoping they possibly a consider a seemingly-refreshed Vince Young, who at least has had a little time practicing behind Aaron Rodgers during preseason).

Jacksonville and Minnesota sorta make sense too, less so Minnesota because apparently Matt Cassel can still somewhat hang. Cleveland has apparently said no. I'd imagine as far as the Browns next QB goes, if Johnny Football were available in the draft next year, they'd gun for him.


----------



## texshred777

texshred777 said:


> Well the Cowboys will make the playoffs at this right, if only for the incompetence of their division.


 
edit:
*at this rate.


----------



## flexkill

5-0 !!!


----------



## flexkill

Now if Colts can just hang on at home.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Talking about feeling like a piece of garbage. Matt Schaub throwing a pick six for the fourth game in a row. You know what the bad part is, they brought up the pick six stat right before the pass.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Also. I think the NFL really has defensive players second guessing how they can hit people these days, just ask the defenses of Denver and Dallas after that offense only practice game.  No really though, both QBs made some decent plays, but as a Cowboy hater, I knew Tony Romo would choke sooner or later as he usually does. Fun game to watch though. I will give Romo credit though, he is a better passer overall than he has been in the past, just choked at the wrong time.


Also, MANNING THREW AN INT GUYS. AND IT WASN'T ELI THIS TIME. (I know, Eli had 3 INT's today  )


----------



## Robby the Robot

Ouch. A second INT for Schaub. His confidence is probably shattered now, but probably not as bad as the run defense of Houston so far. I wouldn't give up on Schaub for Yates just yet though if I were Houston.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Double ouch. Schaub got benched for Yates after a 3rd INT and the Niners scored.

....

Triple ouch. Ben Tate fumbles the ball on 2nd down. Maybe Houston wasn't as dominate as well all thought they were. Or maybe we all focused on the defense we forgot how 
terrible the offense really is? 


Gotta love trying to type this stuff while watching the game.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Breaking news as I'm watching the Chargers-Raiders game, Josh Freeman got a one year deal with the Vikings. Can't remember who said Minnesota would be a better fit, but you were indeed right good sir. 


Also, was I the only one who forgot about the Chargers-Raiders game tonight?


----------



## flexkill

It has been reported that the Vikings have acquired Josh Freeman....I called it and think this is the best possible scenario for Freeman. Good team and he should be able to step in and help right away.


EDIT: ^^^Got


----------



## Joose

5-0!

...just.

What an edge of your seat game that was.


On an even better note... A decade long good friend of mine just informed me that she has purchased a plane ticket and lower level, East side tickets to the Thursday night game against the Chargers on December 12th as a belated birthday gift (the 2nd). I have been a Broncos fan since I was like 9 years old, and just moved to Denver. I am almost TOO excited to attend my first home game!


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Now if Colts can just hang on at home.



That was a great game and as a 'Hawks fan, I wanted them to come out victorious but I had a feeling that if the Seahawks lost, that it'd be on the road and I expected them to lose one on the road. Gotta love what Chuck Pagano has done with this team. They're a complete team. So yeah, 4-1....i'm alright with it. We lost to a good team on the road. 

The Cowboys vs Broncos game was the best game I watched this week. I was really impressed with Romo and how their defense held up but it was that last play by Romo that lost that game.  To battle that long and put up that many points only to lose at the end is disconcerting. Gotta hand it to Manning and the Broncos though, although a close one, they pulled it through to go 5-0. Can't wait to see them to play the Chiefs.


----------



## MailMan

Just saw Broncos vs. Cowboys. I only watch like 2 games every week, but this was the best I saw in a while... Hats off to both teams!


----------



## texshred777

RTheodoppalus said:


> Also. I think the NFL really has defensive players second guessing how they can hit people these days, just ask the defenses of Denver and Dallas after that offense only practice game.  No really though, both QBs made some decent plays, but as a Cowboy hater, I knew Tony Romo would choke sooner or later as he usually does. Fun game to watch though. I will give Romo credit though, he is a better passer overall than he has been in the past, just choked at the wrong time.
> 
> 
> Also, MANNING THREW AN INT GUYS. AND IT WASN'T ELI THIS TIME. (I know, Eli had 3 INT's today  )


 
And yet a 140 passer rating, 506 yds and 5 TD's. If that'd been a first quarter INT and not final moments INT they'd be singing his praises.

I wouldn't, mind you. Fvck Romo.


----------



## Robby the Robot

texshred777 said:


> And yet a 140 passer rating, 506 yds and 5 TD's. If that'd been a first quarter INT and not final moments INT they'd be singing his praises.
> 
> I wouldn't, mind you. Fvck Romo.



Oh yeah. That interception came much earlier, we'd hear a different story. Never been a fan of Romo, then again I'm a Dallas hater (though I can't talk, my team sucks  ) but I don't understand how Jerry Jones could give that much money to a guy who comes up short constantly. I feel the same way about Matt Ryan and the money he's received. Yes, he's a great QB, but production in critical moments seem to decline.


Also, that post game speech Jerry Jones delivered further personifies why I will never like him. Honestly, the man has gotten soft.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I don't think when Tony Gonzalez decided to come back he thought his team would be 1-4. Seems like the Roddy White injury is effecting them more than I realized. Good close game with the Jets. Geno Smith did enough to win the game without doing too much and committing turnovers. Lot of pass interference flags tonight.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

That P.I. call against Rodney White was terrible.


----------



## flexkill

TRENCHLORD said:


> That P.I. call against Rodney White was terrible.



Dude that call might be bad....but Roddy "Push Off" White is notorious for pushing off defenders. ATL is my heated rival as a Saints fan....I have watched him do it for years....and the bad part is its looking like he is teaching Jones his shady tactics.


----------



## Shawn

Great game. Disappointing loss for the Falcons. I was impressed with Geno Smith and the Jets' defense played pretty well. Falcon's defense however, wasn't as good. It's hard to believe the Falcons are 1-4 when they were 13-3 last season.....wow.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

We are so f..ked now that Hoyer is injured.


----------



## Ralyks

joshuavsoapkid said:


> We are so f..ked now that Hoyer is injured.


 
Well, I mean, Browns WERE playing for next season before Hoyer came in and starting throw TDs left in right, so I'd say Cleveland is kinda were it thought it was going to be. 
Or, They are who they thought they were 

That'd said, I put money on Cleveland going after Johnny Football the moment he's eligible for the draft.


----------



## Shawn

joshuavsoapkid said:


> We are so f..ked now that Hoyer is injured.



You know, I was a little upset with the fans booing Brandon Weeden, I know he missed some throws but it seemed as though he was just throwing the ball away and the throws weren't that bad in my opinion. I just thought he stepped it up and he played pretty good overall. Not having Hoyer might not be such a bad thing. 

That said, looking forward to playing the Titans at home. Go Hawks!


----------



## Ralyks

So... How 'bout them 6 - 0 Giants? Seriously they're going to end up with either Jadaveon Clowney or Teddy Bridgewater next season. I'm afraid to wear my Eli jersey. My other jersey is CJ Spiler, who's barely done anything.

The point of this story is, I'm buying a Kiko Alonso jersey. Kid is a beast.


----------



## flexkill

Wow what a game....this one hurts as a Saints fan man.....it was our to take....we let it slip away.


----------



## MFB

No, that was barely a win for us and I'm as surprised that you lost as you are. Seriously, it went down ton the wire and for good reason.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Finally, that 'Owen' cloud is off of the Steelers.


----------



## Joose

6-0


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Wow what a game....this one hurts as a Saints fan man.....it was our to take....we let it slip away.



Forgive me....but I am actually glad the Patriots won and I don't even like the Pats. The Saints were leading the NFC and the Seahawks were in second. Now that the Saints are 5-1, they are tied with the 'Hawks. 

That was a great ending to a great game though. Can't believe Brady pulled it off. Kenbrell Thompkins is having a great rookie season thus far.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Why did the Saint's guy run that kickoff out with 5 seconds left?
He could have taken a knee and gave D.B. at least one good shot.
Sure they would have been on their own 20, but I'd much rather take a chance on an 80yrd TD pass than a 105yrd kick return. IMO

If my QB was Jay Cutler or someone (wait, my QB is cutler lol) then it'd be different.


----------



## flexkill

Look at that hold by the Pats LT in the GIF I posted.....I understand letting them play it out the last few seconds.....but that was a freaking mugging!!! You have to throw that flag right there man. He practically chokes Gallette for christs sake. He doesn't hold it's a sack and game over....or he throws the flag and Game over! I am still pissed over this game and I am never this angry after a loss.....


----------



## Robby the Robot

Great game by the Chargers tonight. The Bolts did what the Colts do best, run that football down your throats. Kinda surprised Luck didn't score a TD, but I guess that's the curse of the 'trap game' although this didn't have that kind of feel to it. Great defense from both sides.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

RTheodoppalus said:


> Great game by the Chargers tonight. The Bolts did what the Colts do best, run that football down your throats. Kinda surprised Luck didn't score a TD, but I guess that's the curse of the 'trap game' although this didn't have that kind of feel to it. Great defense from both sides.


 
Sure wasn't the game I was expecting .


----------



## Shawn

RTheodoppalus said:


> Great game by the Chargers tonight. The Bolts did what the Colts do best, run that football down your throats. Kinda surprised Luck didn't score a TD, but I guess that's the curse of the 'trap game' although this didn't have that kind of feel to it. Great defense from both sides.


I thought the Chargers did well enough to keep Luck off the field long enough to chew up the clock. I thought Keenan Allen was pretty impressive too. Good game. 

That said, I hope they're prepared for the Broncos this week coming up.


----------



## Joose

^If the Jags made us work, the Colts definitely will too. 

Manning has always had an issue with Jags games for some reason, let's see how the Colts stack up. Should be a great one! Despite the game against the San Diego Chokers, Luck is one goddamn great QB.


----------



## gunshow86de

About damn time.

Houston Texans name Case Keenum QB with Matt Schaub out - ESPN



> "It reminds me a little bit of Tony Romo's story. Hopefully it ends out that way," Texans defensive coordinator and former Dallas Cowboys coach Wade Phillips said. "He's got some moxie. That's what Romo has."



Good lord, let's hope not.


----------



## potatohead

Shawn said:


> Forgive me....but I am actually glad the Patriots won and I don't even like the Pats. The Saints were leading the NFC and the Seahawks were in second. Now that the Saints are 5-1, they are tied with the 'Hawks.
> 
> .


 
Exactly why I was hoping the Pats would win, and I hate them. If Seattle is one of the top two NFC seeds and they have a first round playoff bye, and two games at home to get to the Superbowl... My money is on them getting there. 

Hawks are gonna lay some smack down on the Cards tonight


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> Exactly why I was hoping the Pats would win, and I hate them. If Seattle is one of the top two NFC seeds and they have a first round playoff bye, and two games at home to get to the Superbowl... My money is on them getting there.
> 
> Hawks are gonna lay some smack down on the Cards tonight



I hope so. I do know that Carson Palmer is a great quarterback, especially having Larry Fitzgerald, but he has been struggling and I look at their defense causing some problems for Russell Wilson.....but I believe he'll be smart about it and try to gain something positive from it. He has said that he'd rather throw the ball than run....I just pray that whatever he does, do not throw the ball to Patrick Peterson. Gonna be a great game. Go Hawks!


----------



## Ralyks

gunshow86de said:


> About damn time.
> 
> Houston Texans name Case Keenum QB with Matt Schaub out - ESPN
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord, let's hope not.


 
All I took from that was "Don't play Andre Johnson in fantasy this week." Houstons QB situation is messy. And I say that as a Bills fan!


----------



## Robby the Robot

I don't see Seattle running over the Cards seeing as they're a different team away from home, and seeing how poorly played the Thursday night games have been this season.


----------



## potatohead

RTheodoppalus said:


> I don't see Seattle running over the Cards *seeing as they're a different team away from home*, and seeing how poorly played the Thursday night games have been this season.


 
Everyone keeps saying this, they are 5-2 in their last seven road games and lost one of those on a last second field goal. That's with a lot of road games with 10 am starting times for them and more travel than most teams.


----------



## Robby the Robot

potatohead said:


> Everyone keeps saying this, they are 5-2 in their last seven road games and lost one of those on a last second field goal. That's with a lot of road games with 10 am starting times for them and more travel than most teams.



Good point. They have been a whole lot better on the road this year then they were last year. 

They're proving that point to far in this game.


----------



## Ralyks

I would say Seattle handled themselves pretty well last night. Probably the best I've seen their offense click all season. And Percy Harvin could be back before Thanksgiving? Seattle is about to get scary.

As for Arizona, well, I don't know if they'll be in the running for Teddy Bridgewater (or whoever comes out as a projected first pick QB in next years draft), but I definitely see a new QB being drafted in one of the first two rounds for them in 2014.


----------



## potatohead

Can certainly tell the Hawks had a budget O-line out there yesterday... I haven't seen RW be sacked/tackled/fumble that much, maybe ever. Defence played just amazing though. Chancellor dummying the offensive tackle and then making the tackle in the backfield was unreal . The Browner got nailed by the turf monster on what should have been a pick six. And yes, looking forward to Harvin being in the mix. 

Great game


----------



## Robby the Robot

Breaking News: Jermichael Finley just got handed a fine for his hit on Terrell Thugs...ahem Suggs.  My very deep hatred for Suggs aside, that was a clean block. A very clean block. Suggs wasn't ready for that block it was such a great block. I mean, he may have left his feet, but plenty of blocks have been made like that and guys haven't been fined. There wasn't any bad intentions on this play and wasn't intending to harm Suggs. So Roger Goddell decides to swing his gavel in a hasty decision without considering all this, and the NFL has blown another call, again. I understand player safety, but football is somewhat of a violent sport, I'm not saying keep some of the violence for the sake of the sport, but if you don't let GROWN men play football, you're cash cow dies. Thanks again, No Fun League. Thanks.


</rant>


----------



## Ralyks

The league is becoming too safe in many ways. I get the safety thing, but considering what ridiculous amounts of money these players are being paid...


----------



## Shawn

Wow....what a great game last night! So happy the 'Hawks came out victorious. Was really impressed with Arizona's defense and they did get to Russell Wilson just as I anticipated it but Russell Wilson did a fantastic job. So did Seattle's defense. Scary. 

Go Hawks!


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Ralyks said:


> The league is becoming too safe in many ways. I get the safety thing, but considering what ridiculous amounts of money these players are being paid...



i get the legal dispute with older NFL players on head injuries.. but totally agreeing with you, these GROWN MEN are payed like gods and have enough disposable income to pay for personal therapy and recovery... on top of what the ball club already provides.

i honestly think we need to scale back padding and protection so the speed and force of the hits decreases.. we'll less injury and more technique and maybe the essence of the game will remain intact and we can keep kick-offs. 

also Goodell is out to sugar-coat the league to make it more friendly in foreign markets. he's not out to preserve football, he's out to make the owners and the league richer.... 

OT my chargers looked like a pro team.. we'll see if this holds


----------



## Ralyks

I can't wait for Goddell to step down, you're so correct on his focus to just fill pockets instead of retaining the integrity of the sport.


----------



## flexkill

Ralyks said:


> I can't wait for Goddell to step down, you're so correct on his focus to just fill pockets instead of retaining the integrity of the sport.



Nobody hates that fvcker more than Saints fans!


----------



## Ralyks

flexkill said:


> Nobody hates that fvcker more than Saints fans!



I don't know, I'm pretty sure Ndamukong Suh is getting pretty annoyed at this point


----------



## Robby the Robot

^Though sometimes Suh brings it on himself, I'm sure he's pissed at this point as well


----------



## tedtan

I've been really busy at work lately and haven't been posting much as a result, but I had to post to ask why the Texans have been starting Shaub all season with Keenum on the roster. So far (it's just the second quarter) the kid is playing like a seasoned vet. But it's still early in the game, so there is still plenty of time to choke in the second half (here's hoping no one told Keenum about that tried and true Houston tactic).


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Just when the Browns had a shimmer of hope, it all goes away in seconds. Funny tid bit Brandon Weedon's job is up on Craigslist lol.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Steelers win in an always great defensive game against the Ravens. Shouldn't have come down to a last second field goal cause of the drop in the end zone, but stuff happens. Classic Ravens-Steelers low-mid scoring game, 19-16, Ravens lose.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Wow. What a great game. I honestly thought the Broncos could have came back in this thriller but some key mistakes late took that from them. Very great game. 39-33 Indy


----------



## Joose

Well done, Colts. Our mistakes+stupid calls (IE: Personal foul on Vickerson, total bullshit) and the Colts playing really well, all led to our first loss. Not the worst team to lose to, I have a lot of respect for Luck and them Colts.

The biggest downside to this is the goddamn Chiefs fans. Their offense will choke soon enough.... that Defense though, not so sure.


----------



## flexkill

RTheodoppalus said:


> ^Though sometimes Suh brings it on himself, I'm sure he's pissed at this point as well



Exactly, Suh is a dirty player and he desreves everything he gets as far as I am concerned.


----------



## flexkill

Check out this little nugget of douchery I posted. What a fvcking tool. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sports-talk/252396-male-jets-fan-punches-female-face.html


----------



## Ralyks

Broncos vs. Colts was a fantastic game. That may go down as one of Andrew Luck's defining games.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> Broncos vs. Colts was a fantastic game. That may go down as one of Andrew Luck's defining games.


Game was very awesome. Sadly, I picked Denver to win but I should've known better...as they did beat us, and SF. The Colts are for real and gotta love what Coach Pagano has done with this team. Luck was stellar last night.


----------



## ridner

SKOL Vikings


----------



## Ralyks

gunshow86de said:


>



Can't... Stop... ing


----------



## Shawn

Great first win for the Giants last night. I gotta say Josh Freeman played poorly for his Vikings' debut and I totally agree with Gruden that he is just not ready to play at a high level in such short time. I kinda felt bad for him but at the same time it was great to see the G-Men finally win. 

I did 9-6 this week in my picks. I Know I should've picked the Steelers as well as the Bengals and of course was surprised to see Miami lose to Buffalo...

Looking forward to visiting the Rams on Monday...Go Hawks!


----------



## pushpull7

Nothing matters. Seattle will lose to the Jets in the SB. Nothing to see here......move along........move along....... 

My team get jacksonville across the pond this week. I'm not confident though I should be.


----------



## Ralyks

chrisharbin said:


> Nothing matters. Seattle will lose to the Jets in the SB. Nothing to see here......move along........move along.......


 
Oh god no, please no...

As for SF vs. Jacksonville, I don't think this is the week of the upset for the Jaguars (Althought beating any team at this point is an upset for them).


----------



## flexkill

6-1 Who Dat!!!!!


----------



## Ralyks

Well, back to earth for Buffalo.

Also, I made this comment about the Giants right before they beat the Vikings last week; The Giants are going to go on a winning streak and win every game up to week 17. Week 17 will be their chance to make the playoffs... and they'll blow it.


----------



## pushpull7

What the heck happened to Denver? 

My concerns were unjustified but lets be fair, the 5 game winning streak is against all losing teams.

@Giants: The NFC east isn't very good, they might but wash is getting better.


----------



## pushpull7

Holy carp, I guess Denver decided to wake up!


----------



## Shawn

Amazing finish by Matthew Stafford at the end of their game against Dallas and I picked the Lions. I thought for sure he wouldn't be able to pull it off and the Cowboys would win but he did it and he did it nicely. Amazing play, despite the turnovers, they still get the win because of him. 

Great win for the Broncos too. That was a crazy game with a lot of injuries. Hope RG 3 is ok. I am 9-2 right now. Picked the Steelers to beat Oakland and picked Philadelphia to beat the Giants and got those wrong. Picked GB to beat Min.


----------



## flexkill

Dez Bryant......






Meet DeMarcus Ware.....







Dez Bryant is such a punk! I wish Ware would have clocked him


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Dez Bryant......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet DeMarcus Ware.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dez Bryant is such a punk! I wish Ware would have clocked him


That was crazy...good thing Demarcus Ware was there between 'em...lol.


He was so emotional in the locker room too. Great player and one of my favorites but he needs to calm down. 

Crazy week for the NFC East as the Giants were the only team that won...they're 2 games behind from taking it.


----------



## pushpull7

Heh......I was wrong on quite a few today. AZ/ATL I got wrong. I too picked PHI and PIT and though DAL would win. 

Won't even watch tomorrow. It's the hadron collider of no brainers.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Few things, can't believe my pro team gave up a recording breaking run for my former college QB (Steelers and Buckeyes fan here), glad for Pryor, but it could've been against another defense.  That was indeed a great fake though.


Calvin Johnson. Beast. What else is there to say


Dez Bryant, I think he answer the challenge he laid out today. Yes, he does need to calm down, but the hold sideline thing is getting blown out of proportion. At that point in the game, he felt as if his guys weren't showing enough heart and passion to win the game. I think his passion for it was great, it was displayed pretty poorly. And I say all of this strictly from a Cowboy hater standpoint.

Aside from the Patriots winning it was a great day in football all around.


----------



## pushpull7

But I think with "dez" it's a constant issue. He has been in trouble on many levels since forever. I for one am sick of his BS.

Toni thinks ....'s superman. Er, not yet. We'll see at seasons end. (excellent chance of winning the division in fact)


----------



## mattofvengeance

flexkill said:


> Dez Bryant......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet DeMarcus Ware.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dez Bryant is such a punk! I wish Ware would have clocked him



He was just butthurt from Megatron dick slapping him all over the field, further establishing the mile wide gap between him and the rest of the receivers on the planet.


----------



## pushpull7

That just happened, that sucking sound from St Louis.


----------



## tedtan

^ St. Louis sports fans had a tough night last night with the Rams losing to the Hawks and the Cards losing to the Sox.


----------



## Shawn

That was one of the ugliest wins for the Seahawks and was very hard to watch. I gotta give some credit for the Rams' defense and Kellen Clemens played alright despite his turnovers and unable to capitalize in the end zone as well as their young recievers dropping balls. They ran the ball down our throat and had much more first down success than us. Tough game but our defense and Legion Of Boom stepped up. 

That said, I am a little worried about our offensive line, we really need Russell Okung and Breno Giacomini back. Percy Harvin too. The protection isn't there as Russell Wilson was sacked a lot and aside from Golden Tate who had the "taunt" touch down, there wasn't really any explosive plays. Marshawn Lynch had his worst game too. I thought Russell Wilson running the ball twice in the end zone to no avail was a bad play call by offensive coordinator, Darrell Bevell, especially when they could've just gave it to the Beast, Lynch but props to Golden Tate for catching that 1 yard TD. 

All in all, the Seahawks' D won the game for them and the ending of the game was nerve racking. I thought for sure the Rams were going to score but thanks to the defense, we held them scoreless in the final play. Whew is all I can say. An ugly win but i'll take it. 

I went 11-2 this week. Pretty excited about that too.


----------



## tedtan

Yeah, that was an ugly game all around, and, due to _both_ teams execution on the field, certainly not as one sided as it should have been.


----------



## potatohead

Shawn said:


> That was one of the ugliest wins for the Seahawks and was very hard to watch. I gotta give some credit for the Rams' defense and Kellen Clemens played alright despite his turnovers and unable to capitalize in the end zone as well as their young recievers dropping balls. They ran the ball down our throat and had much more first down success than us. Tough game but our defense and Legion Of Boom stepped up.
> 
> That said, I am a little worried about our offensive line, we really need Russell Okung and Breno Giacomini back. Percy Harvin too. The protection isn't there as Russell Wilson was sacked a lot and aside from Golden Tate who had the "taunt" touch down, there wasn't really any explosive plays. Marshawn Lynch had his worst game too. I thought Russell Wilson running the ball twice in the end zone to no avail was a bad play call by offensive coordinator, Darrell Bevell, especially when they could've just gave it to the Beast, Lynch but props to Golden Tate for catching that 1 yard TD.
> 
> All in all, the Seahawks' D won the game for them and the ending of the game was nerve racking. I thought for sure the Rams were going to score but thanks to the defense, we held them scoreless in the final play. Whew is all I can say. An ugly win but i'll take it.
> 
> I went 11-2 this week. Pretty excited about that too.



I thought Seattle played badly last week, but this game was really, really bad. 

They absolutely need Okung/Giocomini back... Like yesterday. It seems Okung is always hurt. They were completely dominated at the line of scrimmage yesterday on both sides of the ball. Earl Thomas basically single-handedly won them the game. 

Nobody is even talking about the missed field goal, if he (Zeurlein I think) makes that 50 yarder, St Louis wins because on the last drive they just kick a chip field goal rather than needing a TD. I'm a huge Seahawks fan but they had a horseshoe in this one.

At least they are playing TB at home, then Atlanta and Minnesota at home (I might have those backwards). They could pretty easily be 10-1 going into the bye week, which will be important because of that SF/NO/SEA round robin at the end of the year that is going to mean everything.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> I thought Seattle played badly last week, but this game was really, really bad.
> 
> They absolutely need Okung/Giocomini back... Like yesterday. It seems Okung is always hurt. They were completely dominated at the line of scrimmage yesterday on both sides of the ball. Earl Thomas basically single-handedly won them the game.
> 
> Nobody is even talking about the missed field goal, if he (Zeurlein I think) makes that 50 yarder, St Louis wins because on the last drive they just kick a chip field goal rather than needing a TD. I'm a huge Seahawks fan but they had a horseshoe in this one.
> 
> At least they are playing TB at home, then Atlanta and Minnesota at home (I might have those backwards). They could pretty easily be 10-1 going into the bye week, which will be important because of that SF/NO/SEA round robin at the end of the year that is going to mean everything.


I agree that Earl Thomas won that game but I got to give credit to Brandon Browner, Richard Sherman and Bruce Irvin as well. I would say that Earl Thomas is playing the best out of all of them and is easily the best player on the team imo. 

I saw a comment made on nfl.com that Richard Sherman would make a great wide reciever if he could play. It's interesting because Sherman played as wide reciever when he was at Stanford. All it would take is for him to mention it. Sidney Rice is out for the season and Percy Harvin is coming back but it's day to day until his return. Some think Sidney Rice has been disappointing this season and he may not return at all. I think we have other good recievers but it would be nice to have Harvin now. I hope Seattle fixes their offensive woes quick too.


----------



## potatohead

Shawn said:


> I agree that Earl Thomas won that game but I got to give credit to Brandon Browner, Richard Sherman and Bruce Irvin as well. I would say that Earl Thomas is playing the best out of all of them and is easily the best player on the team imo.
> 
> I saw a comment made on nfl.com that Richard Sherman would make a great wide reciever if he could play. It's interesting because Sherman played as wide reciever when he was at Stanford. All it would take is for him to mention it. Sidney Rice is out for the season and Percy Harvin is coming back but it's day to day until his return. Some think Sidney Rice has been disappointing this season and he may not return at all. I think we have other good recievers but it would be nice to have Harvin now. I hope Seattle fixes their offensive woes quick too.



I think Rice has been disappointing since he arrived. I do hate to see guys get hurt like that though, but it seems ACL's aren't what they were ten years ago. Six or seven months and you're better than before. I was stoked when they got him originally, but really, there has been no spark. He hasn't been thrown to much, but maybe he's not open enough. I don't know if he will be gone for good because I believe him and Harvin are buddies from the Minnesota days. I think Rice stays at least to begin next year. 

I wouldn't touch Sherm on offence, he's in the top three corners in the league and IMO you don't mess with that. With Harvin coming back in, it's a moot point anyway and not necessary. I think Baldwin can step it up too, he is pretty good. 

Let's hope they step it up a bit this Sunday.


----------



## flexkill

Fvcking Saints man.....what a joke.....our O line is Horrid.....this team isn't winning any important games this year.....we will be one and done I feel if we make the playoffs. Sucks!


----------



## tedtan

They're doing better than the Vikings (1-7) or Texans (soon to be 2-6 this evening).


----------



## Ibanezsam4

which facking coach abandons the run game after two consecutive weeks of their "star" running back posting 100 yard games? and ignores the run game one goddamn foot away from the goal line? Mike facking McCoy that's who! 

faaaack!


----------



## MFB

tedtan said:


> They're doing better than the Vikings (1-7) or Texans (soon to be 2-6 this evening).



Or the Steelers, isn't that right Tom?


----------



## Ralyks

Another loss for my Bills, yet their defense only allowed 9 points. And at least my boy CJ Spiller showed up and put on a monster game.

I was actually rooting for the Texans last night even though I kind of want The Colts to take it all this year. Case Keenum looked like a pro out there and had a nice command of the offense. I think Houston has their new QB.


----------



## tedtan

I agree - I think Keenum is the new Houston QB. Shaub is fine as long as the offensive line holds up, but he can't scramble or run to save his life when it doesn't, he just throws interceptions or takes the sack. And Houston's offensive line isn't what it was last year. Keenum brings a new degree of athleticism to the position that's been lacking for years.

One thing I noticed about him, though, is that, true to form for almost every professional Houston sports figure, he knows how to choke in the second half of the game.


----------



## Robby the Robot

I think Kubiak collapsing on the field kinda had something to do with that Texans loss. They didn't play the same in the second half. 

Andrew Luck though seems to be like Andrew Clutch. 

My Steelers.  <---He's speaking for me on that one

Did I miss anything?


----------



## tedtan

I'm sure that had an affect on the team, too.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Glad to hear he didn't have a heart attack though.


Also, thoughts and prayers are with John Fox as he's having heart surgery tomorrow. He's said to miss 4-6 weeks and Jack Del Rio will be the interim head coach and will stay the defensive coordinator. I'm starting to think these head coaches need a vacation as much as the players do.


----------



## Robby the Robot

MFB said:


> Or the Steelers, isn't that right Tom?




Seeing as I hate that guy and that team, that GIF doesn't make that loss any better.  Seriously though, that has to be the worse loss the Steelers have suffered. Ever. Like since 1933 ever.


----------



## tedtan

RTheodoppalus said:


> I'm starting to think these head coaches need a vacation as much as the players do.


 
My brother-in-law coached football at the middle school and high school level for a couple of years. Even there he was living and breathing football, not getting home until midnight most of the season. When he wasn't coaching he was scouting, if not for his team's next game, he'd be helping the high school scout for their next game, etc.. He almost quit coaching because he had no life outside of it. Somehow he managed to keep his job coaching but sidestep football to focus on basketball. He has a lot more free time and is a lot happier now as a result. 

Given all that, I can only imagine how time consuming and stressful it must be to coach at the college or pro level where the big money is on the line.


----------



## Shawn

Wow. My Seahawks _barely_ won at home against the Tampa Bay Buccaneers. I couldn't believe how the Bucs played but I felt as though Seattle was (and still is) in a funk as well. Hope they get it fixed! Nobody was expecting that. While I admit that the Bucs have some very talented players and Mike Glennon did a fantastic job, I didn't see that coming. Practically had to pray over and over for them to win...that's pretty bad! 

Ah well, a win is a win and i'll take it but a lot of concerns right now.


----------



## Shawn

RTheodoppalus said:


> Glad to hear he didn't have a heart attack though.
> 
> 
> Also, thoughts and prayers are with John Fox as he's having heart surgery tomorrow. He's said to miss 4-6 weeks and Jack Del Rio will be the interim head coach and will stay the defensive coordinator. I'm starting to think these head coaches need a vacation as much as the players do.



It's been a crazy week. I don't think i've ever seen a game where a head coach collapses and goes to the hospital and was very shocked but glad to hear Kubiak is alright. Crazy with John Fox too. Hopefully his surgery goes well. I think Jack Del Rio will do a fantastic job. 

Last night's game was intense. What a great game. I thought Case Keenum played awesome, he's definitely a talented player and really could've won the game...so much emotion in the second half too but just couldn't hold it up. Gotta give credit to Andrew Luck though....I thought TY Hilton was amazing.


----------



## potatohead

Shawn said:


> Wow. My Seahawks _barely_ won at home against the Tampa Bay Buccaneers. I couldn't believe how the Bucs played but I felt as though Seattle was (and still is) in a funk as well. Hope they get it fixed! Nobody was expecting that. While I admit that the Bucs have some very talented players and Mike Glennon did a fantastic job, I didn't see that coming. Practically had to pray over and over for them to win...that's pretty bad!
> 
> Ah well, a win is a win and i'll take it but a lot of concerns right now.



Was bad. They need to get their shit together. The Bucs played well but the Hawks played equally as bad for the first 25 minutes or so. I think that's the first game Seattle hasn't won the turnover battle, and I think they were -3? Ouch.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> Was bad. They need to get their shit together. The Bucs played well but the Hawks played equally as bad for the first 25 minutes or so. I think that's the first game Seattle hasn't won the turnover battle, and I think they were -3? Ouch.


Well apparently they set a record of it being the largest deficit they've ever had to overcome, being behind 21 points is pretty bad but somehow I knew they'd comeback....Russell Wilson's touchdown to Jermaine Kearse is what set the tone that they're off to a great start to come back. Also, loved the TD pass to Doug Baldwin and thought Marshawn had a great day. The only thing I was unhappy about is that the Bucs rushed for 158 yards which is a lot of yardage the defense should've done a better job at stopping the run. Also, was upset that Wilson threw those INT's and was worried sick that the Bucs could win this game. Sad to hear about Max Unger leaving the game with a concussion as well....I hope he recovers quickly! We need him!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Bears are about to be humiliated I'm afraid. Too many key players out and the Packers are starting to come together again. It's gonna hurt to watch it tonight.


----------



## Shawn

TRENCHLORD said:


> Bears are about to be humiliated I'm afraid. Too many key players out and the Packers are starting to come together again. It's gonna hurt to watch it tonight.



I am starting to see that as well. I like how both Eddie Lacy and Starks are running the ball. Their last game in Minnesota, Aaron Rodgers was on it, converting every 3rd down to Jordy Nelson and making it look easy. With the running game going strong now, they're looking like a scary team and they're going to be even more scarier, especially when they get their players back healthy. 

If the Packers win, which i'm sure they will, i'll be 8-5 this week.


----------



## Ralyks

If Percy Harvin doesn't help spark the Seattle offense, I'm not sure what will this season...


----------



## potatohead

Shawn said:


> Well apparently they set a record of it being the largest deficit they've ever had to overcome, being behind 21 points is pretty bad but somehow I knew they'd comeback....Russell Wilson's touchdown to Jermaine Kearse is what set the tone that they're off to a great start to come back. Also, loved the TD pass to Doug Baldwin and thought Marshawn had a great day. The only thing I was unhappy about is that the Bucs rushed for 158 yards which is a lot of yardage the defense should've done a better job at stopping the run. Also, was upset that Wilson threw those INT's and was worried sick that the Bucs could win this game. Sad to hear about Max Unger leaving the game with a concussion as well....I hope he recovers quickly! We need him!



When he threw the second pick on the goal line I thought it was all over. The kid knows how to win though, he NEVER gives up or gets flustered. It's really great to see. After he threw that pick you could see him yelling at himself but that was about the most emotion I've seen out of him in that way... But he got it together again. 

I think SF and GB are still heavyweights in the NFC though, along with NO and SEA... Going to be a heck of a battle. At least with NO losing yesterday it's that much easier for SEA to lock up one of the top two spots.


----------



## Robby the Robot

The reason I'm not to worried about Seattle falling off in the playoffs, they're playing with BOTH backup tackles, and with the tackle position not be as hot of an item say a quarter or running back, they kind of have to make do with what they have.


----------



## potatohead

Ralyks said:


> If Percy Harvin doesn't help spark the Seattle offense, I'm not sure what will this season...



The defense needs to get off the field. They've given up like 350 yards rushing the last two games. Seattle only had the ball 22 minutes in St Louis and something like 10 minutes in the first half yesterday. Defense needs to step it up so the offence can get in a groove.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> If Percy Harvin doesn't help spark the Seattle offense, I'm not sure what will this season...



Well, I have confidence with all of their receivers but I feel as though Percy Harvin will do a much better job as he's a more explosive player. I just want Russell Okung, Breno Giacomini and Max Unger back. Maybe 3 out of 4 of those players will be available next week as both Okung and Giacomini will practice this week but who knows how long Unger will be out and Harvin is still day to day.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Didn't expect that.
Bear's new QB plays much smarter than Kuntler, and I sure didn't for-see Rodgers going down like right off the bat. 
I hope Kuntler will just stay "hurt" for awhile so we can get our season back on track.
Stay away Jay.


----------



## Ralyks

On a side note, I just found this freakin' awesome.

Nfl Analyst John Clayton Attends Slayer Show In Seattle - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> On a side note, I just found this freakin' awesome.
> 
> Nfl Analyst John Clayton Attends Slayer Show In Seattle - Blabbermouth.net


That's awesome.  ^

What a game last night. I was not expecting Aaron Rodgers to be out from the beginning of the 1st quarter to the end of the game. Hope his collar bone heals well. I picked them and lost. Was really impressed with McCown and I thought both Brandon Marshall and Alshon Jeffery were fantastic. So I did 7-6 on my picks. Was hoping Seneca Wallace could get something going. The Packers ran it well with Lacy and Starks early on but just didn't seem to do much later on. Good win for the Bears and strange how 3 teams in the NFC North are 5-3 with 2-1 in the division. Interesting.

I would like to see the Panthers beat the 49ers this week. I'm sure SF will be favored and I most likely will pick them but I really like how Carolina has been playing. And of course as a Seahawk fan, I would love for them to stay on top of the 49ers in their division.


----------



## gunshow86de

tedtan said:


> One thing I noticed about him, though, is that, true to form for almost every professional Houston sports figure, he knows how to choke in the second half of the game.



He led a couple of decent drives in the second half to get them in field goal range. But fat-kicker decides to miss 3 field goals in the second half.

The Texans' secondary continues to be their Achilles' heel.


----------



## flexkill

Ralyks said:


> On a side note, I just found this freakin' awesome.
> 
> Nfl Analyst John Clayton Attends Slayer Show In Seattle - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## Ralyks

^ That... was one of the greatest videos I have ever seen.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

^Love that also. One of the only ads I actually enjoy.


----------



## tedtan

gunshow86de said:


> fat-kicker decides to miss 3 field goals in the second half


 
I won't be the slightest bit surprised if the Texans show up with a new kicker next week.

Bullock should be warming the bench if he is still _legitimately_ recovering from an injury. Otherwise he should have been replaced _several_ games back.


----------



## Ralyks

Good game tonight. Shame about Christian Ponder, he was having a good game before the shoulder injury.


----------



## Shawn

Was a great game. Although Ponder got off to a bad start, he did really well up to the point where he got hurt. I thought his effort was great but he could've not reached out his arm to prevent that kind of injury -I hope he heals fast, was starting to enjoy watching him. I thought for sure the Redskins were going to win at first. I thought RGIII played well. I actually picked the 'Skins...ah well. 

I'm hoping Seattle get their shit together this week. Heading down to Atlanta should be a win but Atlanta is still a good team. Although Julio Jones is out, Steven Jackson and Roddy White are playing....also, Tony Gonzalez is hard to cover. Gonna be a great game but i'm a little nervous.


----------



## pushpull7

That sucking sound.........it's coming from SF. 

I swear to god, I have no idea what happened to kaepernik. He's just brutally bad (and no, I do NOT subscribe to the myth that it's the receivers)

Season over. Too many injuries, too many mistakes.


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> That sucking sound.........it's coming from SF.
> 
> I swear to god, I have no idea what happened to kaepernik. He's just brutally bad (and no, I do NOT subscribe to the myth that it's the receivers)
> 
> Season over. Too many injuries, too many mistakes.



Well I gotta give some credit to Panther's defense. I am happy that they won even though I picked SF. All teams in the NFC West win except the 49ers. 

Great "revenge" win for the 'Hawks though! Was impressed and I just hope they can continue to play as well as they did in the Georgia Dome. I know the Falcons are 2-7 now but I still felt coming in to this game that there is still a lot of talent on this team. But, we shut them down and it was a great win.


----------



## Ralyks

Calling it now, the NFC wild cards are going to be the 49ers and the Panthers. Carolina's for real this year.


----------



## pushpull7

SF is not likely to make the playoffs. 32nd ranked passing (that's last btw snicker) and decimation in injuries again.

STL=?
AZ=?
seachickens=loss
ATL=?
Saints=loss
WAS=loss
TB=possible win, but TB has a much better passing game.

Even if SF makes the makes the playoffs it's just an easy win for detroit/dallass.

SF had their chance last year but the kaperknuck era was short lived.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> Calling it now, the NFC wild cards are going to be the 49ers and the Panthers. Carolina's for real this year.


It seems everybody (mostly 49er fans) thought that Seattle's win against Carolina in week 1 was weak and I'll admit that it came down to them fumbling to give us the win but I said to myself back then that the Panthers are for real. It was a tough game for Seattle to travel through time zones to play a 1pm game there in Carolina. So yeah, 12-7 might not be impressive but the Panthers are 2nd in points allowed. 49er fans on nfl.com were convinced that they would knock off the panthers easily but not so fast.  Carolina is for real. I love their defense too.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Carolina does seem to be for real this year. 

Also, there's nothing like trying to change the strings on a Floyd for the first time while trying to watch football. From what I did catch, between the string change and the overtime game in Baltimore, Peyton Manning had a good day...until the end when he was hobbling off the field. Hope his legs hold him up for the rest of the season cause I'm for one interested to see how the AFC West turns out between KC and Denver.


----------



## pushpull7

Shawn said:


> It seems everybody (mostly 49er fans) thought that Seattle's win against Carolina in week 1 was weak and I'll admit that it came down to them fumbling to give us the win but I said to myself back then that the Panthers are for real. It was a tough game for Seattle to travel through time zones to play a 1pm game there in Carolina. So yeah, 12-7 might not be impressive but the Panthers are 2nd in points allowed. 49er fans on nfl.com were convinced that they would knock off the panthers easily but not so fast.  Carolina is for real. I love their defense too.



Say wha?????

This is one 49er fan who MOST CERTAINLY didn't think that.

If you have the means to go the superbowl this year, I'd book all my hotel and flights and all. seattle is going.


----------



## flexkill

Who Dat!!!!! That was a BEATDOWN in the bayou tonight....DAMN!!!!


----------



## pushpull7

Yeah, and any day that the cow"bois" lose is a good day........but......I hate that defensive CO I won't name.

Christ, this board kills me.........and we gotta go get our ass whooped by you this next week. I won't even watch!


----------



## potatohead

Was really shocked to see SF lose... With the NO loss last week, Seattle is looking pretty good if they don't fall apart. The road to the Super Bowl will go through Seattle and that's pretty tough to beat. They still have to play SF in SF and NO, but that's at home. I say they go 13-3 at worst. 

I hope Baldwin is ok, he missed the last 3/4 of the game with a groin problem. They'll probably keep him out of next week because the bye is after. I would say the same thing about Harvin but Minny is his former team, so he might want to play.


----------



## Robby the Robot

You know the Packers have an interesting situation. Losing Rodgers AND Wallace in back to back games, both in the first quarter? Now that's being between a rock and a hard place. Hopefully they can bounce back with Matt Flynn. 

Speaking of the NFC North and the rest in the NFC, this wild card race is a lot tighter at the moment than I expected. With San Fran not balling out like I thought, and Carolina balling out better than I thought, this wild card race is gonna be awesome. Carolina, SF, the Bears, the Lions (if they implode), and the Packers, if they get healthy, fighting for two spots. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> Say wha?????
> 
> This is one 49er fan who MOST CERTAINLY didn't think that.
> 
> If you have the means to go the superbowl this year, I'd book all my hotel and flights and all. seattle is going.


Cheers! It is nice to see a respectable 49er fan. 

Don't get me wrong, I do admire the 49ers in terms of the players, how good their coaching staff is and just the overall team and organization but it's a rivalry and I understand they hate each other...including fans.


----------



## Ralyks

RTheodoppalus said:


> You know the Packers have an interesting situation. Losing Rodgers AND Wallace in back to back games, both in the first quarter? Now that's being between a rock and a hard place. Hopefully they can bounce back with Matt Flynn.



They're actually saying if Flynn does indeed resign, he may just be backup to Tolzien... I give it a week before Flynn just starts. I almost feel bad for Flynn in respect to I was one of those who thought he was going to have a hell of a career the year he left the Packers for free agency. Then again, you don't lose all of those gigs for nothing.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> Was really shocked to see SF lose... With the NO loss last week, Seattle is looking pretty good if they don't fall apart. The road to the Super Bowl will go through Seattle and that's pretty tough to beat. They still have to play SF in SF and NO, but that's at home. I say they go 13-3 at worst.
> 
> I hope Baldwin is ok, he missed the last 3/4 of the game with a groin problem. They'll probably keep him out of next week because the bye is after. I would say the same thing about Harvin but Minny is his former team, so he might want to play.



You mean Browner? Brandon Browner is a monster no doubt but Seattle has great depth at cornerback that they should be fine. 

What a great beatdown last night. The Cowboys couldn't get anything going after the first half. It was all NO last night. Huge credit to defensive coordinator Rob Ryan too. They shut the cowboys down. If the Siants would've lost, it would've looked a lot better for the Seahawks but I knew the Saints would win in the superdome but I didn't think it was gonna be a beatdown.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> They're actually saying if Flynn does indeed resign, he may just be backup to Tolzien... I give it a week before Flynn just starts. I almost feel bad for Flynn in respect to I was one of those who thought he was going to have a hell of a career the year he left the Packers for free agency. Then again, you don't lose all of those gigs for nothing.


I always thought Vince Young did ok with the Packers. Matt Flynn did pretty good too in GB and was the reason why Seattle picked him up. His confidence was pretty high too while he was with Seattle but after watching him this season, I don't think he's as great as he used to be. I hope he gets more opportunities, maybe get his confidence going again. I hope Aaron Rodgers heels quick, they need him.


----------



## pushpull7

Shawn said:


> Cheers! It is nice to see a respectable 49er fan.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I do admire the 49ers in terms of the players, how good their coaching staff is and just the overall team and organization but it's a rivalry and I understand they hate each other...including fans.



I've always thought noner fans were fine, though we've had some really bad teams in the last decade.


----------



## flexkill

chrisharbin said:


> I've always thought noner fans were fine, though we've had some really bad teams in the last decade.



I wish I was as positive of a Saints win as you ......This will be a tough game and we will have to play our best game to win.


----------



## Shawn

Anybody on Tampa Bay getting their first win tonight? Should be a good game. I'd like to think that Miami will win but with everything that has been going on and considering that the Bucs are a talented group despite them being winless, they could get their first win. I picked Miami but who knows?


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> I would say the same thing about Harvin but Minny is his former team, so he might want to play.



Percy Harvin plans to make Seahawks debut Sunday - NFL.com

This is good news! ^


----------



## pushpull7

Nah, I picked TB.


----------



## pushpull7

omg.......I went for a walk and then this happens!

Er, can I change my mind??


----------



## pushpull7

Well, TB isn't going to get their first win against SF as I predicted 

Congrats to all the remaining winless teams avoiding the dreaded detroit season. I thought the yucks had really blown it there for a while.


----------



## Ralyks

Tampa gets credit for pretty much playing with entirely back ups on the offense. Also, welcome back Revis. Hell of a game for him.


----------



## Shawn

Great game last night. I thought Mike Glennon played good and I liked how they ran the ball down Miami's throat convincingly. Great to see Darrelle Revis make that INT towards the end as well. I should've picked TB, they were ahead 21-0 against Seattle in CLink and there is a lot of talent on the team but I just thought that Miami would pull it through. Oh well.....I ended up 7-7 this week. Congrats on the Bucs getting their first win.


----------



## potatohead

Shawn said:


> You mean Browner? Brandon Browner is a monster no doubt but Seattle has great depth at cornerback that they should be fine.
> 
> What a great beatdown last night. The Cowboys couldn't get anything going after the first half. It was all NO last night. Huge credit to defensive coordinator Rob Ryan too. They shut the cowboys down. If the Siants would've lost, it would've looked a lot better for the Seahawks but I knew the Saints would win in the superdome but I didn't think it was gonna be a beatdown.



Yes sorry I meant Browner (oops). Their nickelback (Thurman III I think) is pretty good too. I also liked what I saw from Jeremy Lane but I haven't seen him around much lately?




Shawn said:


> Percy Harvin plans to make Seahawks debut Sunday - NFL.com
> 
> This is good news! ^



I figured as much 

I also wanted to mention they should think about getting Kearse off the kickoff team. I saw the guy make a tackle last week and was like WHAAAAA?? After the game he's having? Not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> Yes sorry I meant Browner (oops). Their nickelback (Thurman III I think) is pretty good too. I also liked what I saw from Jeremy Lane but I haven't seen him around much lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured as much
> 
> I also wanted to mention they should think about getting Kearse off the kickoff team. I saw the guy make a tackle last week and was like WHAAAAA?? After the game he's having? Not worth the risk IMO.



Yeah, Thurman III is really talented and has been with the 'Hawks for a while and he's a great competitor/playmaker so he'll fit in fine. Byron Maxwell is also a good and Jeremy Lane is still in there, if need be as Pete Carroll mentioned in a press conference on Monday.

About Kearse, yeah, I would agree as Golden Tate is the explosive return guy but let's not forget that Kearse has returned one for a TD (although it was pre-season) and now with Harvin back, even better.


----------



## potatohead

Shawn said:


> Yeah, Thurman III is really talented and has been with the 'Hawks for a while and he's a great competitor/playmaker so he'll fit in fine. Byron Maxwell is also a good and Jeremy Lane is still in there, if need be as Pete Carroll mentioned in a press conference on Monday.
> 
> About Kearse, yeah, I would agree as Golden Tate is the explosive return guy but let's not forget that Kearse has returned one for a TD (although it was pre-season) and now with Harvin back, even better.



No I mean Kearse is on the kickoff team, not the return team (which he is also obviously). They should get him off there IMO.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> No I mean Kearse is on the kickoff team, not the return team (which he is also obviously). They should get him off there IMO.



Yeah, I see what you mean. I wonder if they will. They seem to have a lot of faith in him. 

I'm hoping Seattle will stop Adrian Peterson this week at home. Last year, he ran up a lot of yards so I hope they can contain him. Also hope Marshawn Lynch has a great game.


----------



## gunshow86de

Place your bets: Over or Under $50,000.00 fine?


----------



## Ralyks

That better be over. That was waaay uncalled for.


----------



## Shawn

gunshow86de said:


> Place your bets: Over or Under $50,000.00 fine?



That looked like it could've hurt. Crazy that he did it while Walker had his helmet off. I felt bad for him when I saw that actually. Great comeback win though. I knew Tennessee was going to be tough for Indy but they came through. I thought Fitzpatrick played pretty good too.


----------



## pushpull7

edit, they didn't call that a safety? 

Well, doesn't matter cuz the ain'ts and their majesties are going to win it....if not in regulation, in OT.


----------



## pushpull7

ffs.


----------



## flexkill

Annnnnd Saints win!!!!! Good try Farty Whiners!


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Annnnnd Saints win!!!!! Good try Farty Whiners!


What a game. I was hoping for a 49er loss with a Cardinals win. Now they're both tied at 6-4 in the NFC West. I got 2 games wrong this week thus far. Should've picked the Steelers and Oakland. Nice win by the Bears though.

I picked Denver to win tonight. So far they're leading 17-10. 

EDIT: Was amazed by Percy Harvin's debut "circus catch" against the Vikings today. Really excited where the Seahawks are at right now. There's going to be some tough games ahead after the bye. Hope they get plenty of rest and get back to business. Go Hawks! 10-1!


----------



## flexkill

Also Ahmad Brooks, Brees would like to thank you for that hit...not only for the penalty....but now the shortish Brees has no problems seeing over the O line.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## potatohead

Shawn said:


> What a game. I was hoping for a 49er loss with a Cardinals win. Now they're both tied at 6-4 in the NFC West. I got 2 games wrong this week thus far. Should've picked the Steelers and Oakland. Nice win by the Bears though.
> 
> I picked Denver to win tonight. So far they're leading 17-10.
> 
> EDIT: Was amazed by Percy Harvin's debut "circus catch" against the Vikings today. Really excited where the Seahawks are at right now. There's going to be some tough games ahead after the bye. Hope they get plenty of rest and get back to business. Go Hawks! 10-1!



I hate to say "I told you so" about Kearse getting hurt on special teams 

Great game though, lots of really good games yesterday.


----------



## Joose




----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> I hate to say "I told you so" about Kearse getting hurt on special teams
> 
> Great game though, lots of really good games yesterday.



Yep, you're right. Hope he recovers real soon. I think the bye week will help. I have to say that even though Percy Harvin had such an impact with so little given to him (which is expected), I thought Doug Baldwin played very well. He is definitely becoming a great player. I do like Kearse, Tate, Miller and Lockette but I feel Baldwin is playing at a high level. It was expected as Sidney Rice is out. Anxious to see how fast he recovers. Unger and Bryant suffered concussions and they were back in 2 weeks.


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## Shawn

gunshow86de said:


>



 ^ That was a controversial call. I think that gave the Saints the perfect opportunity to win the game. I picked the Saints too so wasn't so upset of the call made.  However, as a 'Hawks fan, maybe it would've been better if SF won. That would've put the Saints at 7-3 (49ers too) which would've put them 3 wins behind the 'Hawks in the NFC rather than 2 wins behind. 

Just hoping that after the bye, the 'Hawks will be able to take care of the Saints at Century Link. Also worried about their road trip to Candlestick to take on the 49ers. It's not going to be easy. Hope they take care of business.  Go Hawks!


----------



## Shawn

Great game last night. I know when you give Brady the ball with less than a minute that he can easily score like he has done in the past, especially against the Saints in Foxboro but I knew the Panthers would pull it through. They're for real. 

I went 12-3 this week with my picks. A few wrong.


----------



## pushpull7

Wow, what mediocrity exists. The 6 seed in the AFC is the Titans right now. 

Knuck knuck and the noners get a gut check tomorrow. I'm betting against it though.


----------



## MFB

So uh, from 24-0 to 31-34 in what, 2 quarters? ....ing aye.


----------



## KJGaruda

flexkill said:


> Also Ahmad Brooks, Brees would like to thank you for that hit...not only for the penalty....but now the shortish Brees has no problems seeing over the O line.



The first time I saw this I laughed until I cried.


----------



## pushpull7

MFB said:


> So uh, from 24-0 to 31-34 in what, 2 quarters? ....ing aye.



Poor peyton, he tries SO HARD! In the end I have a tough time figuring the pats. They are not consistent, but are a good team.


----------



## Shawn

That was a stellar game! My father, a Pats fan picked them and I picked Denver so we both tied at 6-6 this week thus far. 

I gained a lot more respect for Tom Brady last night, the whole team actually. To come back from behind 24 points is amazing. I think at halftime, they adjusted quite well. Denver's D got a little banged up too. Great game.


----------



## pushpull7

Knuck knuck and the noners get a win! I'm so happy I...........

Well, they played a team that was far worse.

I think "shinanahn" is prolly on a pretty toasty seat right now. This is 3 bad seasons and one kinda miracle season where they won the division.


----------



## Shawn

RG III and company couldn't get any kind of passing game going as well as their running game. Just awful. I felt bad for them. I picked the 49ers to win which puts me at 7-6 this week but I wouldn't have been upset if the 'Skins won. 

I am worried about the 49ers getting healthier and better at the right time. It is going to be a tough game for Seattle to go into Candlestick in week 14 and I hope they'll be ready for them. I hope the 'Hawks used their time wisely during the bye and hopefully they'll be able to knock off the Saints at home on Monday.


----------



## Ralyks

I wouldn't be shocked to see Shanahan gone. Redskins are just awful this year. Alfred Morris and Pierre Garcon are the only bright spots of that team right now. RGIII needs a new coach if he's going to suceed.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Wow. A whole bunch of 5-6 teams in the AFC trying to make the playoffs. We don't need another 7-9 playoff team repeat now do we?


----------



## Shawn

I see Denver taking 1st seed. The Patriots, Bengals, Colts and Chiefs to follow with maybe Titans, Chargers and Ravens in the hunt? I know that in the NFC it will come down to Seattle or NO for 1st seed, then Detroit, Carolina and SF to follow with Arizona, Philadelphia (or Dallas?)and maybe Green Bay depending on whether Aaron Rogers comes back which he's due to return to practice this week but could take a while. 

Who knows at this point...Baltimore could even squeeze their way in. History shows that teams with a 5-6 record have made is to the SB and some have won. I know one thing, Atlanta and Houston are not going to make it....as well as some other teams but still plenty of football left. I just hope the Seahawks get homefield advantage.


----------



## potatohead

So what's the deal with Browner? He's looking at a one year suspension?? 

At this point I don't see how Seattle will not get home-field. The only way it could happen is if Seattle loses against NO, and then both teams finish 13-3, which means Seattle would have to lose one more game also, probably to SF. I guess both teams could go 14-2 also but NO has to play Carolina twice still, and they are a good team.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> So what's the deal with Browner? He's looking at a one year suspension??
> 
> At this point I don't see how Seattle will not get home-field. The only way it could happen is if Seattle loses against NO, and then both teams finish 13-3, which means Seattle would have to lose one more game also, probably to SF. I guess both teams could go 14-2 also but NO has to play Carolina twice still, and they are a good team.



Funny thing about Browner is that he got suspended exactly 1 year ago (11/25/12)...you'd think he would learn a lesson from it. 

The way I see it, it's all about the next man up and I believe both Byron Maxwell and Jeremy Lane can play very well. I'm not sure about Perrish Cox....though. So I guess this means that Browner will not be part of the Legion Of Boom. Shame about Thurmond III too, he was playing great!


----------



## potatohead

At least Thurmond III will be back for the playoffs. I forgot about Browner last year, I just remember Sherman and winning his appeal. 

Like you said though some other guys will have to step up. I still say Earl Thomas is the man on defense.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> At least Thurmond III will be back for the playoffs. I forgot about Browner last year, I just remember Sherman and winning his appeal.
> 
> Like you said though some other guys will have to step up. I still say Earl Thomas is the man on defense.



Agreed on Earl Thomas. His passion and smarts for the game make him one the best safeties in the NFL, if not the best. Mike Mayock said it best when he said that Earl was the "rangiest" safety in the league.

Yeah, that is good news about Thurmond III coming back for the playoffs and also the fact that both John Schneider and Pete Carroll are going to keep Browner, or at least they said. Pete Carroll said it in his Tuesday's press conference that he believes everyone deserves a second chance.....in Browner's case, it's a third chance.

They released Perrish Cox just a day after they signed him to add DeShawn Shead. Michael Robinson (so glad he's back) said via phone on nfl network that having Byron Maxwell and Jeremy Lane is a plus however it does take them away from the special teams but I believe they should be able to do both.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

NFC North man watching with great anticipation today hoping the bears can retake the lead by default.

What a week last Sunday for the North; We had all 4 teams play and not one of them capture a win. The real kicker (p.i.) was that two of them even played each other, and still no wins.


----------



## Shawn

Happy Thanksgiving everyone and happy football. Wow. I was impressed with Reggie Bush, what a game he had. The Detroit Lions can take their division for the first time in 19 years. A lot of turnovers in this game and I must say that it was nice to see Flynn get another shot and he struggled all game because of the pressure of the Lion's D but IMO I thought he did ok despite the turnovers. The Packers are just not the same team without Rodgers. Great win for Detroit.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

that game makes the rest of Thanksgiving a little difficult to enjoy!
With their easy schedule ahead, Lions will probably win the division I think.

at 5-6-1, don't think the Pack can get over the Lions and get the division title. Don't think an NFC North team will be getting a wild-card spot, either. Huge loss.
It's been a good 4 seasons since I last didn't have a playoff game to look forward to


----------



## Ralyks

I definitely don't think Packers make it in. I think we're looking at Seattle, New Orleans, Carolina, San Francisco, Detroit... And I'm going to go out on a limb and say Philadelphia, will make up the NFC side of the playoffs.


----------



## Joose

Okay, gotta make up for the loss to New England. Time to stick it to KC again, hopefully.

I really hope tomorrow's final injury report shows Dominique Rodgers-Cromartie and Julius Thomas as Active. Not having them was rough.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Okay, gotta make up for the loss to New England. Time to stick it to KC again, hopefully.
> 
> I really hope tomorrow's final injury report shows Dominique Rodgers-Cromartie and Julius Thomas as Active. Not having them was rough.



That was great game! KC had their shot to tie the game but could not execute on 4th & 4 at the Broncos 13. Denver owns KC.....I was impressed with Eric Decker.....Knowshon Moreno as well.


----------



## pushpull7

Well the noners squeaked by, barely. Total gimme TD late for the yams, knuck knuck played better today.

We lost yet another OL, our best. Too many injuries, not quite enough talent, I think maybe 10-6 if they are lucky and maybe...........make the playoffs. That game at AZ will be a deciding factor I think 

Nice to see crabtree back. Definitely gives knuck another option, but if he's playing from his back it's not going to matter.


----------



## Joose

Shawn said:


> That was great game! KC had their shot to tie the game but could not execute on 4th & 4 at the Broncos 13. Denver owns KC.....I was impressed with Eric Decker.....Knowshon Moreno as well.





Decker killed it! I bet a lot of people did not start him in fantasy; mistake! 

Just glad we won. Manning is still (as a Bronco) undefeated in our division. I'll be at the last (regular season) home game against the Chargers; I'm almost too excited.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> I definitely don't think Packers make it in. I think we're looking at Seattle, New Orleans, Carolina, San Francisco, Detroit... And I'm going to go out on a limb and say Philadelphia, will make up the NFC side of the playoffs.



I agree with Philadelphia getting in there. I really hope Seattle wins tomorrow night. Gotta love what Rob Ryan has done with their defense......Drew Brees with Sean Payton, Graham, Sproles, Colston and Kenny Stills are all great players. It's not going to be easy! I hope Seattle's defense holds up. 

I still think SF is the team I am most worried about. They are getting healthy at the right time. Carolina as well.


----------



## Joose

Too funny not to post. My apologies to any NYG or 'Skins fans.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Decker killed it! I bet a lot of people did not start him in fantasy; mistake!
> 
> Just glad we won. Manning is still (as a Bronco) undefeated in our division. I'll be at the last (regular season) home game against the Chargers; I'm almost too excited.



I see all wins with their remaining schedule. I had picked Denver to take the 1st seed during preseason and I still think they will.


----------



## potatohead

Crazy weird ending to the night game. It probably won't affect the playoff race unless the Giants run the table (but they play Seattle next week), but still was really lame. If I was the 'Skins offensive coordinator I would be pissed. 

I cannot wait for this game tomorrow. I was thinking of going but two tickets for standing room is almost $600. To get seats is about $700 and you're like nosebleeds endzone. Rather stay at home and watch it I think. Seattle has to run it well. If they can run it and keep time ticking and keep Brees off the field, they will be ok.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> Crazy weird ending to the night game. It probably won't affect the playoff race unless the Giants run the table (but they play Seattle next week), but still was really lame. If I was the 'Skins offensive coordinator I would be pissed.
> 
> I cannot wait for this game tomorrow. I was thinking of going but two tickets for standing room is almost $600. To get seats is about $700 and you're like nosebleeds endzone. Rather stay at home and watch it I think. Seattle has to run it well. If they can run it and keep time ticking and keep Brees off the field, they will be ok.



Yeah that game ended pretty bad IMO. I feel for RG III, the Shanahans and of course the whole Redskins organization. I thought RG III did a little bit better but should've thrown the ball while rushing IMO. Good win for the Giants though (I have a buddy that is huge fan) and it was nice to see them win again. It may be a difficult task to knock them off come 2 weeks from now but I'm more worried about going to Candlestick park and knockin' off the 49ers. Tonight is going to be great. I pray that the 'Hawks will win their 14th consecutive game at home. Hope Byron Maxwell plays well too. Go Hawks!


----------



## flexkill

Big game is coming up....GO SAINTS!!!!!!!


----------



## potatohead

I don't really want to call this early but Seattle is playing perhaps the best game I have watched them play. They are utterly dominating. They just got a pinball TD too, lol. Really, they were a blocked field goal in the Indy game away from being undefeated.


----------



## pushpull7

The nfl should just give the damn championship to the seachickens and close up for the year. It's boring knowing who is going to win (curses to you seattle fans!  )


----------



## flexkill

Yeah that was an ass kicking....nothing was going right for the Saints tonight....Hawks played a PERFECT game...congrats.


----------



## Ralyks

I'll be disappointed if the Seahawks don't at least make it to the Super Bowl this year. Pretty much the best all around team in the NFL right now. And yes, better than Denver. Seattle definitely has an edge on Denver on Defense and Special Teams, in addition to a very solid Offense.

Here's hoping my prediction from LAST year comes true, and we get Denver vs. Seattle at the big dance this year.


----------



## flexkill

Ralyks said:


> I'll be disappointed if the Seahawks don't at least make it to the Super Bowl this year. Pretty much the best all around team in the NFL right now. And yes, better than Denver. Seattle definitely has an edge on Denver on Defense and Special Teams, in addition to a very solid Offense.
> 
> Here's hoping my prediction from LAST year comes true, and we get Denver vs. Seattle at the big dance this year.


I think Seattle are a far better team than Denver....the teams that are going to give Seattle trouble are the Panthers and the 49'rs. Because they are very physical....they make it past them and they should beat any team in the AFC in my opinion.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> I'll be disappointed if the Seahawks don't at least make it to the Super Bowl this year. Pretty much the best all around team in the NFL right now. And yes, better than Denver. Seattle definitely has an edge on Denver on Defense and Special Teams, in addition to a very solid Offense.
> 
> Here's hoping my prediction from LAST year comes true, and we get Denver vs. Seattle at the big dance this year.


One of my good friends is a die-hard Broncos fan and he actually called it back in the preseason. I really think Denver is the best team in the AFC but the Patriots could get it. Who knows how KC will do but they're in. But I believe any of those 3 will go to the Superbowl this year.

What a game though! I couldn't believe what I was seeing last night.....just straight up domination. I was quite surprised that NO didn't score again. The first score came from a couple of penalties against Seattle so maybe they just couldn't possibly get in the end zone all night, had that not happen. It's strange....I thought the Saints would give Seattle the hardest time, especially since they have very little wiggle room with the Panthers sneaking up behind them. It'll be interesting to see who takes the NFC South because I believe the Panthers are for real. 

I also think the 49ers are for real. Not looking forward to next week at all. 

Go Hawks!


----------



## potatohead

You know, I didn't even think of that. The only time NO scored was when Seattle had two fifteen yard penalties on the same drive. The call on Thomas was lame but I can understand it. 

Anyway, I don't think there is any doubt they are the team to beat, and by a good margin. I would be happy with Seattle vs either Carolina, NO or SF for the NFC Championship, and I'd love to see Denver/New England in the AFC.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I don't hate either team that played Monday night (I'm an Eagles fan), but I found this hilarious.


----------



## Shawn

Blood Tempest said:


> I don't hate either team that played Monday night (I'm an Eagles fan), but I found this hilarious.


 ^

I actually like the Saints and the fans are actually classy (some of them) but that is funny.

I was told by a friend of mine that SF was favored this week. Although, I'll pick the 'Hawks I wouldn't be surprised if they lost this week in Candlestick. I hope they win though. 

I actually like the Eagles too. Nick Foles is playing extremely well too...I hope they win the NFC East.


----------



## Ralyks

I use to hate the Eagles (growing up as a Giants fan), but given they're pretty much done for the year, I'd be happy if Nick Foles leads the Eagles over the Cowboys to make the playoffs.


----------



## pushpull7

You guys talkin' bout the niners..........






I've been a hard-core noners fan for 35 years.....they aren't going ANYWHERE and they are not for real


----------



## pushpull7

What about the mediocrity of the NFL.

How many teams are 500 or way worse that are alive for the playoffs?

Seriously, @ 2-10 the texans are still alive  

The seachickens and noners have had an ALL TIME cake schedule (especially seattle getting MIN and NYG as the odd division teams) , there are more bad teams this year than I can ever remember. 

BTW, I think the patriots are actually the best overall team in the AFC. They beat Denver though indeed it was at NE.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Shawn said:


> ^
> 
> I actually like the Saints and the fans are actually classy (some of them) but that is funny.
> 
> I was told by a friend of mine that SF was favored this week. Although, I'll pick the 'Hawks I wouldn't be surprised if they lost this week in Candlestick. I hope they win though.
> 
> I actually like the Eagles too. Nick Foles is playing extremely well too...I hope they win the NFC East.



Same! I think the Saints have great fans, and the years following Katrina, I really rooted hard for them. That city truly deserved a great football team, and they got one. And a ring!

I'm taking the Sea-chickens against SF as well. Sure, the 9ers have a great and physical defense, but I don't think they can match everything Russell Wilson & co. will throw at them. Not to mention, Kaepernick isn't the QB he was last year. Not sure why. I guess teams can gameplan for him now.

I'm really hoping my birds can do it! They certainly have a shot. Dallas has the tiebreaker on them for now, but come December 29th, they can change that. If a tiebreaker even matters at that point.



Ralyks said:


> I use to hate the Eagles (growing up as a Giants fan), but given they're pretty much done for the year, I'd be happy if Nick Foles leads the Eagles over the Cowboys to make the playoffs.



NFC East logic for anyone who isn't a Cowboys fan is pretty much "anyone can win but the damn Cowboys!"  Giants are having a rough year and it really shocks me. I figured this year would have been a Dallas/New York race for first in the East. 

Foles has really come out of left field. I won't say I'm a full believer here. I've bought into too many QBs in Philly that just didn't end up having the right stuff, so I'm skeptical. But I WILL say that he has put up some impressive numbers and I'm really digging that! If he can keep this sort of play up, I'll be a very happy Eagles fan for years to come. 

Oh, and I'll just leave this here...


----------



## pushpull7

Am I the only one who's really glad Foles is the guy in Philly and we don't have NEVER ENDING updates on ick's injuries? He has managed to hog a huge chunk of the NFL storylines over the years and he's not that good.

I find Foles interesting, but likely they are not going undefeated down the stretch and the cowpokes likely will (wow, again with the cake schedule) 

Uggg, the nfl. My favorite sport by far but not much competition/quality product this year.


----------



## Ralyks

Foles makes me not dislike the Eagles as much (again, grew up a Giants fan). Probably my dislike of Vick was a good part of the reason. I use to think Andy Reid was part of the reason, but I love what he's done for the Chiefs, so its not that...


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Good game tonight, it's cool to see the Jags get going after the way their season started
Their helmets seem to get uglier every time I watch them play.

I feel bad for Texans fans, though. It must really blow hard to go into the season with everyone telling you your team's got super bowl potential and then end up dropping 11 straight


----------



## Blood Tempest

chrisharbin said:


> Am I the only one who's really glad Foles is the guy in Philly and we don't have NEVER ENDING updates on ick's injuries? He has managed to hog a huge chunk of the NFL storylines over the years and he's not that good.
> 
> I find Foles interesting, but likely they are not going undefeated down the stretch and the cowpokes likely will (wow, again with the cake schedule)
> 
> Uggg, the nfl. My favorite sport by far but not much competition/quality product this year.



Believe me, I'm sick of hearing Vick talk. Dogs, injuries, etc. It's annoying as all hell. As soon as people hear I'm an Eagles fan, I get teased about the dog thing. Come off it!

If Foles stays consistent in his level of play, this will be a great year overall. I don't believe we will go undefeated down the stretch, but sure hope we do. Detroit will be a big test on Sunday. I think they will beat Dallas on December 29th as well.

And yes, the mediocrity throughout the league this year is making the season bizarre. I don't understand it.



Ralyks said:


> Foles makes me not dislike the Eagles as much (again, grew up a Giants fan). Probably my dislike of Vick was a good part of the reason. I use to think Andy Reid was part of the reason, but I love what he's done for the Chiefs, so its not that...



Nah, Andy is a class act and no reason to ever hate a team. I still love the guy and I'm proud that he was our coach for many years. He got us to the Super Bowl. Sure, we didn't win, but that was HUGE. Most people's Eagles hate is a direct cause of Vick.



MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Good game tonight, it's cool to see the Jags get going after the way their season started
> Their helmets seem to get uglier every time I watch them play.
> 
> I feel bad for Texans fans, though. It must really blow hard to go into the season with everyone telling you your team's got super bowl potential and then end up dropping 11 straight



 I kinda like the Jags' helmets. Depending on which way they are facing, they look like they are on different teams because of how the colors are split 

Houston is a dumpster fire. It's really a damn shame. They have a ton to figure out in the offseason. A QB being priority #1. Glad I'm not a Houston fan.


----------



## tedtan

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I feel bad for Texans fans, though. It must really blow hard to go into the season with everyone telling you your team's got super bowl potential and then end up dropping 11 straight


 
No need to feel bad, man. We knew the Texans weren't going anywhere back in late September or early October. The rest of the season has just been them living down to our expectations in typical Houston sports team style.


----------



## Ralyks

Blood Tempest said:


> Nah, Andy is a class act and no reason to ever hate a team. I still love the guy and I'm proud that he was our coach for many years. He got us to the Super Bowl. Sure, we didn't win, but that was HUGE. Most people's Eagles hate is a direct cause of Vick.


 
Yeah, this basically reflects what I feel now. I hope Reid gets the Chiefs to the big dance one of these years. I also think think he's done a fantastic job building an offense around Alex Smith's skill set and Jamaal Charles being a centerpiece.


----------



## Robby the Robot

And to pour on top of the dismay of the season, the Texans have fired Gary Kubiak.


----------



## Shawn

Blood Tempest said:


> Same! I think the Saints have great fans, and the years following Katrina, I really rooted hard for them. That city truly deserved a great football team, and they got one. And a ring!
> 
> I'm taking the Sea-chickens against SF as well. Sure, the 9ers have a great and physical defense, but I don't think they can match everything Russell Wilson & co. will throw at them. Not to mention, Kaepernick isn't the QB he was last year. Not sure why. I guess teams can gameplan for him now.
> 
> I'm really hoping my birds can do it! They certainly have a shot. Dallas has the tiebreaker on them for now, but come December 29th, they can change that. If a tiebreaker even matters at that point.



Well, history has shown that Kaepernick has struggled against Seattle's defense......I am more worried about his weapons that are now healthy. Anquan Bolden can be beat as well as Vernon Davis but now with Crabtree and Manningham healthy, it'll make it much more difficult to stop. 

So I hope Seattle's D can stop them. San Francisco's defense will be tough though. It all starts with their front seven and they do a lot of things well. I believe with Brooks, both Smiths, Bowman, Willis, etc are the best in the nfl so it'll be a challenge for Russell Wilson and the offense. We'll see.


----------



## Shawn

RTheodoppalus said:


> And to pour on top of the dismay of the season, the Texans have fired Gary Kubiak.



I cannot believe the amount of penalties the Texans got in that game last night. Unbelievable. I thought Matt Schaub did alright when he came into the game but still made some mistakes and it wasn't enough to win the game although they did have a chance......It was really nice to see Maurice Jones-Drew have a good game and I thought the Jags executed really well in the first 2 drives. Good home win for the Jags and as a 'Hawks fan, it was nice to see coach Gus Bradley win his first home game.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Ralyks said:


> Yeah, this basically reflects what I feel now. I hope Reid gets the Chiefs to the big dance one of these years. I also think think he's done a fantastic job building an offense around Alex Smith's skill set and Jamaal Charles being a centerpiece.



I don't hate the 49ers by any means, but man do I want them to eat their words by trading away Alex Smith. He's a far better QB than people give him credit for. And Charles is a work horse! Love the depth they have on that KC team! 



Shawn said:


> Well, history has shown that Kaepernick has struggled against Seattle's defense......I am more worried about his weapons that are now healthy. Anquan Bolden can be beat as well as Vernon Davis but now with Crabtree and Manningham healthy, it'll make it much more difficult to stop.
> 
> So I hope Seattle's D can stop them. San Francisco's defense will be tough though. It all starts with their front seven and they do a lot of things well. I believe with Brooks, both Smiths, Bowman, Willis, etc are the best in the nfl so it'll be a challenge for Russell Wilson and the offense. We'll see.



Crrabtree is a huge weapon. That can't be denied, but I just don't see them shredding that Seattle defense by any means. I really think they are gonna pressure the hell out of Kaepernick and get him flustered. Even though they have that smash mouth defense, I predict that Lynch goes beast mode and has a big game.


----------



## Joose




----------



## pushpull7

RTheodoppalus said:


> And to pour on top of the dismay of the season, the Texans have fired Gary Kubiak.



Yeah, I feel bad for the guy. I mean, he's the ONLY winning coach they have had, had a bad year, a mini stroke, and now told to pack his things. The writing was on the wall though.


----------



## Ralyks

So which one becomes the next Texans QB, Teddy Bridgewater or Johnny Football?

Also, as soon as I heard Kubiak was fired, my first thought was "Lovie Smith". Apparently they may have interest in him, but theres also a strong case for David Shaw. Either way, its interesting seeing Wade Phillips in charge of a team again (in Texas again, no less).


----------



## Shawn

Blood Tempest said:


> Crrabtree is a huge weapon. That can't be denied, but I just don't see them shredding that Seattle defense by any means. I really think they are gonna pressure the hell out of Kaepernick and get him flustered. Even though they have that smash mouth defense, I predict that Lynch goes beast mode and has a big game.



Well, I agree but actually, I said Crabtree and Manningham but I believe although Vernon Davis can be beat, he'll most likely be the biggest threat, having Crabtree will allow it as well allow their run game to be successful (with Staley and Iupati possibly out). Frank Gore is apparently questionable but I think he'll play, it'll be interesting to see how they get their running game going. Also, Kaepernick can run and has his longest run against Seattle in week 2 so that's another thing to look out for.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> Also, as soon as I heard Kubiak was fired, my first thought was "Lovie Smith". Apparently they may have interest in him, but theres also a strong case for David Shaw. Either way, its interesting seeing Wade Phillips in charge of a team again (in Texas again, no less).



I thought the same! I actually like Lovie Smith and thought he should've gotten another opportunity....I thought he did well in Chicago last season with a 10-6 record.


----------



## tedtan

Damn, they're getting some snow in Philly today!


----------



## pushpull7

It's over now. Knuck knuck knucked that int when we had a chance and that will ultimately be the game. They just are not quite good enough.


----------



## pushpull7

NO WAY!

SAY WHAT?

Omg, I'd never ever ever ever EVER had thunk it!!!!!!

Well, we're not going to win the division but at least now there is a reasonable chance we'll get into the dance.

I'm in shock.


----------



## flexkill

I knew this was going to be a tough game for Seattle. Played hard, but 9'rs are a physical team man....always a tough out.


----------



## Shawn

Disappointing loss for the Seahawks but I believe SF needed this game more. They played well and nice to see Kaepernick finally beat the 'Hawks. Oh well, on to next week @NYG.


----------



## flexkill

I don't know what is wrong with our offense???? Saints looking flat again so far....this is not good.


----------



## flexkill

Seem to be getting on track....lets see if they can keep it up!


----------



## pushpull7

So as good as the panthers have been, they are still not quite there. 

They get the saints in two weeks again. 

Eagles/Cards 8-5 and panthers/noners 9-4. 

Tight.


----------



## flexkill

Great all around performance tonight. I think the Saints are back on track!


----------



## potatohead

Ugh was really hoping the Pats were going to cough it up to the Browns 

Good game for the Niners, Either team could have won that game but SF had a good drive (or should I say Earl Thomas had a gaff) at the end and killed the clock. Another couple minutes on the clock and Seattle could easily have won. See you in the NFC Championship game 

Also the Ravens/Minny game was insane, six lead changes in the fourth quarter!


----------



## flexkill

potatohead said:


> See you in the NFC Championship game



Wooooooooe woe wooooooe, not so fast my friend!!! The Saints????

Do not let our last meeting fool you......we can play.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Man, there was some GREAT winter football yesterday! My Eagles actually played well in the second half! That was a shocker! Lesean McCoy had his career best rushing day, as well as our franchise best rushing day! Not an easy feat in all of that snow! Really proud of how they stepped up yesterday and made up for those special teams miscues. They never gave up! I think my birds can win out and take the NFC East! 

Boy, was I wrong about that Seattle game. I figured Beast Mode and the guys would've had their way with the 49ers! This is why once you think you know anything in the NFL, you are proven wrong!

I was even more shocked about the Saints beating up on the Panthers as much as they did. I knew the Saints would take the W there, but not in such a murderous fashion. OUCH!

Speaking of ouch, Gronk with a possibly torn ACL, Welker with a concussion, and AP with a jacked up ankle. Some stars got lumped up hard yesterday.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> Good game for the Niners, Either team could have won that game but SF had a good drive (or should I say Earl Thomas had a gaff) at the end and killed the clock. Another couple minutes on the clock and Seattle could easily have won. See you in the NFC Championship game



I thought that last play on 3rd down with Gore taking off is what gave SF the game. But although I had my doubts with less than 30 seconds to go that Russell Wilson could make some magic, if Jermaine Kearse wouldn't have slipped, he maybe could've caught that last hail mary pass which resulted in a pick. 

So now that SF is in, there will be a rematch and I'm sure the outcome will be different. Seattle should be able to cruise along on winning the division.......onto the next game @ NYG.

I'm 11-4 this week thus far. Shouldn't have picked the Texans, Bills, Steelers and of course Seattle.


----------



## Shawn

Blood Tempest said:


> Man, there was some GREAT winter football yesterday! My Eagles actually played well in the second half! That was a shocker! Lesean McCoy had his career best rushing day, as well as our franchise best rushing day! Not an easy feat in all of that snow! Really proud of how they stepped up yesterday and made up for those special teams miscues. They never gave up! I think my birds can win out and take the NFC East!
> 
> Boy, was I wrong about that Seattle game. I figured Beast Mode and the guys would've had their way with the 49ers! This is why once you think you know anything in the NFL, you are proven wrong!
> 
> I was even more shocked about the Saints beating up on the Panthers as much as they did. I knew the Saints would take the W there, but not in such a murderous fashion. OUCH!
> 
> Speaking of ouch, Gronk with a possibly torn ACL, Welker with a concussion, and AP with a jacked up ankle. Some stars got lumped up hard yesterday.



That was insane! Especially in Philly. It is awesome that the Eagles are on top of their division. It'll be interesting to see Dallas try to knock off the Bears tonight. But what an intense game. I knew somehow that Stafford would be vulnerable to make mistakes as he has done that in the past. He still played great IMO but Nick Foles played well too.


----------



## Blood Tempest

As a QB in snow that heavy, it has to be incredibly difficult to play. As the commentators said during the broadcast, Foles and the Philly offense don't use the radio headset inside of the QB's helmet. Plays are signaled purely from signs, colors, and hand signals. Must have been hell trying to decipher that in the low visibility yesterday. Both QBs made some nice throws, given the wind and snow. Just really excited McCoy had such a big game. I hope he takes the rushing title this year. The guy is a monster.

I really hope the Bears take it to Dallas, but without Cutler, I think that hurts their chances. McCown has been doing ok, but let's face it, he isn't Cutler. And that Bears defense doesn't seem to wanna show up every game. But, as we have seen all year, anything is possible. This NFL season has been confusing and unexpected. In large, the Eagles were predicted to be last in the NFC East and they are actually in the running for first. That makes me a happy boy.


----------



## Shawn

Blood Tempest said:


> I really hope the Bears take it to Dallas, but without Cutler, I think that hurts their chances. McCown has been doing ok, but let's face it, he isn't Cutler. And that Bears defense doesn't seem to wanna show up every game. But, as we have seen all year, anything is possible. This NFL season has been confusing and unexpected. In large, the Eagles were predicted to be last in the NFC East and they are actually in the running for first. That makes me a happy boy.


It can be tough winning at Soldier Field, can't say as though Romo and company can't do it as anything is possible but I like the Bears at home. But if Dallas does win, that'll make the NFC East more interesting for sure.


----------



## Blood Tempest

As much as I'd like an NFC East first place win to be easy for the Eagles, I don't think it will be. I've got a feeling it's gonna come right down to that last week, December 29th, in Dallas. Buckle up and, as a former Cowboy and Eagle once said, "getcha popcorn ready."


----------



## flexkill

Any game that Dallas loses, is a good game.


----------



## Shawn

Wow....those 49er fans are talking a lot of nonsense on nfl.com now....such class those fans have..

I think it may come down to the last week as well...but Giants are done and so are the Redskins. Dallas has another road game in Washington and should be able to beat the 'Skins on the road in week 15 but they could lose to GB next week. The last week will definitely be a good game...this time Philly is at Dallas...should be interesting.


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> Wow....those 49er fans are talking a lot of nonsense on nfl.com now....such class those fans have..



Ther are some of the worst....still complaining about us beating them....


----------



## pushpull7

Shawn said:


> I thought that last play on 3rd down with Gore taking off is what gave SF the game. But although I had my doubts with less than 30 seconds to go that Russell Wilson could make some magic, if Jermaine Kearse wouldn't have slipped, he maybe could've caught that last hail mary pass which resulted in a pick.
> 
> So now that SF is in, there will be a rematch and I'm sure the outcome will be different. Seattle should be able to cruise along on winning the division.......onto the next game @ NYG.
> 
> I'm 11-4 this week thus far. Shouldn't have picked the Texans, Bills, Steelers and of course Seattle.



SF is not "in". The cards, and eagles are right behind and there are no guarantees about the next games. Tampa is playing well, ATL isn't going to be a pushover like everyone thinks and we end in AZ and that game will matter big time.


----------



## pushpull7

Carolina is serious trouble. I predict the yets have a good chance of winning and then the saints could be trouble even at home. Of course they end with the falcons, that will likely be a win. 10-6 may not get it this year.


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> SF is not "in". The cards, and eagles are right behind and there are no guarantees about the next games. Tampa is playing well, ATL isn't going to be a pushover like everyone thinks and we end in AZ and that game will matter big time.



Well, that is what i'm hoping! I would love to see the Cardinals up on top of SF but I just can't see the 49ers losing those games although I will say that the Bucs are playing great as of late. Mike Glennon is playing well too. Atlanta has been improving as well so we'll see. I'd love nothing more than to see the 49ers lose.


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> Carolina is serious trouble. I predict the yets have a good chance of winning and then the saints could be trouble even at home. Of course they end with the falcons, that will likely be a win. 10-6 may not get it this year.



That was an unfortunate loss for the Panthers. You know they said that many teams suffered from "the Seattle hangover" meaning that every team that has played them has lost their next game but not the Saints. The Saints at home are just too powerful. I thought Carolina had some nice drives at the beginning of the game although they only resulted in field goals, they chewed up some clock. Was impressed with Brees last night. Great game. I had thought that the Panthers could possibly beat Seattle at home but after last night, maybe not......SF on the other hand....maybe.....well, we know what happened the last 2 times they were in Century Link....


----------



## pushpull7

Shawn said:


> I'd love nothing more than to see the 49ers lose.



Curses to you!


----------



## pushpull7

I wonder if "da bears" have a miracle win in them tonight......

I know, it's always a bad idea when I start thinking positive


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> Curses to you!



 I know....it's wrong to say but I feel that they are Seattle's biggest threat this year.


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> I wonder if "da bears" have a miracle win in them tonight......
> 
> I know, it's always a bad idea when I start thinking positive


I actually like the Bears at home and I picked them to hopefully go 12-4 this week in my picks. 

I guess you never know with Romo, sure's he's been great this year but he also has the tendency to be inconsistent but there is a lot of talent on that team and I suspect the Bears to have a hard fought win at home in Soldier Field.....hopefully.


----------



## pushpull7

Shawn said:


> I know....it's wrong to say but I feel that they are Seattle's biggest threat this year.



No worries, that's what rivalries are for


----------



## pushpull7

Alshon Jeffery! Wow!


----------



## flexkill

chrisharbin said:


> Alshon Jeffery! Wow!



That was insane!!! Great freaking catch....no idea how he got both feet down!


----------



## pushpull7

Well guys, I didn't see THAT coming. I thought maybe the bears had a chance because of the weather, but that was a whoopin'.


----------



## flexkill

Nevermind Cowgirls lose....Hahahahahaha


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

flexkill said:


> Any game that Dallas loses, is a good game.



Any game that Chicago wins is a bad one


----------



## TRENCHLORD

The Bears are legitimate contenders now, and have been every week that Cutler has been out.

That one play tonight where Mccown dove over the top for the TD, that was just so definitive of why Cutler has never been able to win the big games,
because Jay would have never ever punched it in on that one.


----------



## Shawn

That was a great win for the Bears. McCown and Alshon played extremely well! I would say that the Bears are maybe in good hands with McCown and that could be a problem for Cutler and his future with that organization. So I went 12-4 this week in my picks and yeah, I think Bears are legitimate contenders for sure. They're at Cleveland next week, at Philly in week 15 then host GB in week 16. I see maybe one game that they will have trouble with and that's Philly.....Aaron Rodgers could come back too so who knows.....any given Sunday. But I like their chances.


----------



## Shawn

NFL Playoff Picture for 2013 Season (if the season ended today) ~

AFC Divisional Round (Jan. 11-12) -

Denver Broncos [x] (11-2-0) Proj: 1st Seed
New England Patriots (10-3-0) Proj: 2nd Seed

Wild Card Round (Jan. 4-5) - 

Cincinnati Bengals (9-4-0) Proj: 3rd Seed
Indianapolis Colts (8-5-0) Proj: 4th Seed
Kansas City Chiefs (10-3-0) Proj: 5th Seed
Baltimore Ravens (7-6-0) Proj: 6th Seed

In the hunt -

Miami Dolphins (7-6-0) Proj: 7th Seed
San Diego Chargers (6-7-0) Proj: 8th Seed
New York Jets (6-7-0) Proj: 9th Seed
Tennesee Titans (5-8-0) Proj: 10th Seed

NFC Divisional Round (Jan. 11-12) - 

Seattle Seahawks [x] (11-2-0) Proj: 1st Seed
New Orleans Saints (10-3-0) Proj: 2nd Seed

Wildcard Round (Jan. 4-5) -

Philadelphia Eagles (8-5-0) Proj: 3rd Seed
Detroit Lions (7-6-0) Proj: 4th Seed
Carolina Panthers (9-4-0) Proj: 5th Seed
San Francisco 49ers (9-4-0) Proj: 6th Seed

In the hunt -

Arizona Cardinals (8-5-0) Proj: 7th Seed
Chicago Bears (7-6-0) Proj: 8th Seed
Dallas Cowboys (7-6-0) Proj: 9th Seed
Green Bay Packers (6-6-1) Proj: 10th Seed

[x] = Clinched Playoff Berth


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Ralyks

I feel like Lee gets abused by WRs on a regular basis



Shawn said:


> NFL Playoff Picture for 2013 Season (if the season ended today) ~



Don't forget the Colts also locked up the AFC South


----------



## Blood Tempest

flexkill said:


>



If more WRs blocked like this in the NFL, I think more teams would run the ball more often 



Ralyks said:


> I feel like Lee gets abused by WRs on a regular basis



Rightfully so. Comes with the territory of being very good at your position on defense. It's sad he got banged up again in that game. He's a beast. And I hate saying that as an Eagles fan.


----------



## Ralyks

So yeah, RGIII was been deactivated for the rest of the season. I think we can agree that the next 3 weeks are now just Kirk Cousins auditioning to be traded away to a starter gig.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> Don't forget the Colts also locked up the AFC South



Yep.....what a sad division that is too......and most nfl analysts predicted the Texans to not only take that division but also get to the SB. 

So Kirk Cousins is going to start and RG III will be benched....all I can say is that Kirk Cousins is not only familiar with their style of offense but he has the ability to win games. RG III has digressed a lot and I think him not practicing at all from the offseason going into preseason is why he has been off and not nearly as good as he was before his injury (the same place where AP and Kam Chancellor tore their ACL) -at least they redid the turf there at Fed Ex field but you can tell that RG III is just not all there. My question is what will be the future for RG III? What will happen to coach Shanahan? I listened to espn radio today and there is talk about Shanahan being on a hot seat.


----------



## pushpull7

Hopefully he can get his sea-legs under him this week so he can beat the cowbillys the week after


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I'm stoked about the dolphins being relevant in December. We are a few plays and ref calls away from being 10-3, but i'll take 7-6 given recent (or not so recent) futility.

Tanny just keeps getting better. I think there's a shot 4-5 years from now he may be the best QB of the last couple years' drafts. Right now i think Russell Wilson is playing better though.


----------



## ScottyB724

I'm a die hard Bears fan, but they are not contenders. Worst run defense in the NFL, and poor overall. Of course they molested the cowboys, look at their defense. It's somewhat of a fluke too because last week the Bears could only muster 20 points against the Vikings, who were giving up a league high 30 points at the time. Only chance I give them is if Briggs gets back on the field soon. The rookie LB's filling in are NOT ready.

They won't even win the division because they lost twice to the lowly lions. Pathetic!

The QB situation is intriguing though. It makes me feel many feels.


----------



## pushpull7

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Right now i think Russell Wilson is playing better though.



Unfortunately


----------



## pushpull7

ScottyB724 said:


> I'm a die hard Bears fan, but they are not contenders. Worst run defense in the NFL, and poor overall. Of course they molested the cowboys, look at their defense. It's somewhat of a fluke too because last week the Bears could only muster 20 points against the Vikings, who were giving up a league high 30 points at the time. Only chance I give them is if Briggs gets back on the field soon. The rookie LB's filling in are NOT ready.
> 
> They won't even win the division because they lost twice to the lowly lions. Pathetic!
> 
> The QB situation is intriguing though. It makes me feel many feels.



But toni .omo is the most important QB EVER! If they bears beat him, then they MUST be contenders! (extreme sarcasm)

Honestly though, you guys have a chance. I don't think the lions can beat the wavens this week and I'm pretty sure the bears will beat cleavland.


----------



## Blood Tempest

For once, I'm giving Romo a pass on this one. His defense is a complete joke. The only reasons they are remotely in any of these games is because of him, DeMarco Murray, Dez Bryant, and Jason Witten. It's just not enough to get it done when your defense is swiss cheese.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

chrisharbin said:


> Unfortunately



hey man, gotta "keep it real"


----------



## protest

Blood Tempest said:


> If more WRs blocked like this in the NFL, I think more teams would run the ball more often
> 
> 
> 
> Rightfully so. Comes with the territory of being very good at your position on defense. It's sad he got banged up again in that game. He's a beast. And I hate saying that as an Eagles fan.



I refuse to accept that he ever left PSU.


----------



## Shawn

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Tanny just keeps getting better. I think there's a shot 4-5 years from now he may be the best QB of the last couple years' drafts. Right now i think Russell Wilson is playing better though.



I've always thought Tannehill was a great qb with good athleticism too but Russell Wilson is absolutely dominating this year. I just hope he keeps it up. 

I picked the Broncos to win at Mile High tonight. They and Seattle should clinch homefield this week.


----------



## Shawn

Edit: Double post


----------



## Blood Tempest

protest said:


> I refuse to accept that he ever left PSU.



It almost feels dirty that he played that deep in Eagle territory once and now he's a Cowboy


----------



## pushpull7

Blood Tempest said:


> For once, I'm giving Romo a pass on this one. His defense is a complete joke. The only reasons they are remotely in any of these games is because of him, DeMarco Murray, Dez Bryant, and Jason Witten. It's just not enough to get it done when your defense is swiss cheese.



yeah.........but...........they ran the ball effectively. Every week it's a new excuse for toni. No wait, every YEAR it's a new excuse for toni. 

But, they have a cake schedule and are going to come down to that final game......I hope "that" chip kelly offense is alive and kickin' that week


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> yeah.........but...........they ran the ball effectively. Every week it's a new excuse for toni. No wait, every YEAR it's a new excuse for toni.
> 
> But, they have a cake schedule and are going to come down to that final game......I hope "that" chip kelly offense is alive and kickin' that week


It'll be interesting for sure.......I like the Eagles to win the NFC East.....I picked Dallas this week though. 


What a great game going on the right now with less than a minute to go before the half, Chargers up by 7.


----------



## pushpull7

Bah! Payton, you let me down!

Every time I think the chargers are dead and buried, they hang in there. Better than the jets though!


----------



## Shawn

Wow....could the Chargers have not wanted that game any more! What a game. Now Denver has lost to the Colts, Pats and now their own division foe, the Chargers who are now at .500....interesting. I had thought for sure that Denver would take off with their running game to play action. Knowshon Moreno had a bad night for only rushing for 19 yds on 8 carries. 

My buddy at work is a die-hard Broncos fan and he was speechless this morning. He feels the same way I do about losing.....it's worse when it's to a divisional opponent. 

I thought this was crazy too- Multiple stabbings in parking lot after Denver Broncos game - NFL.com


----------



## pushpull7

Yeah, that stuff is insane. Punk ass thugs gonna punk ass thug.

We had that at a raiders/sf preseason game a couple of years ago. They tried to blame it on the raiders but I get the feeling that many of these games are just a glass of beer from getting out of hand.


----------



## Shawn

Honestly, I've heard comments on how that happened at Candlestick too but I guess it goes on everywhere. Some fans are crazy indeed.

So Cutler will start this week....will be interesting to see how he adjusts and how they play against the Browns in Cleveland. The Browns have some talent and Jason Campbell has played well. They've gotta be revved up after that loss to the Pats. Gonna be an interesting game. I picked the Bears only because the game is worth a lot to them, if they want to stay in the race, they have to win. 

Also, apparently the Giants are #1 in turnovers and I believe Seattle is #1 in takeaways so it'll be an interesting game. The 'Hawks are a different team on the road for sure but I expect them to win this game. Eli is a great qb despite his turnovers and they have a lot of talent in their receiving core in Victor Cruz, Hakeem Nicks and Reuben Randle. It'll be interesting to see who Sherman covers. They've rotated him quite well so maybe they'll rotate him again in this game. Hope they clinch the division tomorrow. Go Hawks!


----------



## pushpull7

I don't think you're going to have much trouble. It's really just a walkthrough for when they play the superbowl there 

I'm worried about the noners, but then again I always worry about the noners.


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> I don't think you're going to have much trouble. It's really just a walkthrough for when they play the superbowl there
> 
> I'm worried about the noners, but then again I always worry about the noners.



Well, that's what I thought too however, they are not thinking that way....the 'Hawks have that 1-0 every week mentality and they're looking at this game no different than any other game. 

So Seattle will clinch homefield but with a Niners loss? I just don't see the Niners losing the rest of their games.......interesting.


----------



## pushpull7

Well, I may sound crazy, but think of it like this.

Tampa Bay has been playing really well of late. The niners don't have a lights out quarterback (he's not Russel Wilson) and though the receivers are back, TB has the most takeaways I believe.

Atlanta might be a winnable game, but it would just figure that Matt would have a great game.

Arizona is not a pushover. They are likely to beat Tennessee tomorrow which means they are keeping pace for that showdown. 

Tight, and we have nobody to blame but ourselves. Nice win last week, but I think Seattle had an off week


----------



## pushpull7

Well, I was happily wrong about that one! I don't think AZ is going to loose today so we need those seattle seahawks to beat them up real good next week


----------



## Shawn

I don't see SF losing any of their remaining games which makes clinching the division tougher for Seattle but what a great road win today. Wasn't overly impressed with their running game and passing game aside from Baldwin having some nice plays including a TD (Russell Wilson's only TD of the game) but their defense shut Eli Manning down. Happy for the win but still more to go.

I also watched a little bit of the Pats/Dolphins game (my father is a huge Pats fan) and I was hoping that Brady and Co. would deliver in the last seconds of the game....so close. They had a couple mistakes to cost them the game. So first seed in the AFC could still go to Denver.....disappointing loss for the Pats. Good win for the Miami Dolphins however, the first time they beat NE in a long time. 

Watching Dallas and GB right now.


----------



## flexkill

Fvcking Saints man


----------



## pushpull7

Wow, just WOW! GB pulling off the upset. 

Was that a heck of an interception or what?


----------



## Shawn

I can't believe GB scored 4 TDs in the second half after trailing 26-3....unbelievable. Bad play calling towards the end by the Cowboys. They should've just ran the ball and chewed up the clock but instead Romo throws a pick.  Oh well, got that one wrong. I thought Matt Flynn played well. 

Would've never expected the Rams to pull of the upset on the Saints and Minnesota beating the Eagles too....wow. Any given Sunday.....


----------



## pushpull7

Oh no, TEN almost came back on AZ, that would have cinched the deal.


----------



## Shawn

Yeah good win for the Cards. All NFC West teams won this week and I truly believe it is the strongest division in the NFL. 

Hopefully the Bengals beat the Steelers. A buddy I work with is a huge Bengals fan and I picked them. They have a lot of talent on the team and they should clinch their division tonight......hopefully.


----------



## Shawn

Damn.....Steelers up by 20 points in the first half. 27-7. The Bengals offense is not playing well. Hope they have some adjustments during the half...


----------



## pushpull7

So Denver, NE, and the Bengals didn't win this last week leaving things still up in the air. A KC division is still possible (but not likely)


----------



## pushpull7

BTW, congratulations to the chefs. From 2-14 to at least 11 wins and a playoff spot......impressive.


----------



## Shawn

Yeah, kinda weird how that happened....things seem to remain at where they were before the Denver/SD game. I think Denver should take the 1st seed however, KC has been outstanding as of late....8 TDs (against Oakland but still) and they just might surprise everyone. I think Andy Reid deserves Coach of the Year with what he has done with that organization.  

So all Seattle has to do is win 1 out of their 2 remaining games to clinch homefield with a bye. Last year when Arizona came to Century Link they were shut out -which was the last time Seattle has shut out a team until today. Arizona is a much better team than they were last year though but Larry Fitzgerald suffered a concussion today against Tennessee so it'll be interesting to see if he recovers.....I hope he does, he's such a great player.


----------



## Ralyks

I wish KC would take the divison and one of those first two seeds, but somehow Peyton will pull it off...
Seattle, I'll be upset if they don't clinch homefield.

Never thought I'd say this, but a Chiefs vs. Seahawks Super Bowl would actually be freakin' awesome.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> I wish KC would take the divison and one of those first two seeds, but somehow Peyton will pull it off...
> Seattle, I'll be upset if they don't clinch homefield.
> 
> Never thought I'd say this, but a Chiefs vs. Seahawks Super Bowl would actually be freakin' awesome.



Yeah that would be awesome....besides, Seattle has already played Denver and I know it was only preseason but Seattle won 40-10. Haven't seen them play KC yet and they match up quite well. 

I'm thinking the Pats will have a hard time against Baltimore this week but honestly seeing Denver beating Houston by a lot......I think the Colts could struggle at Arrowhead against the Chiefs but who knows, the Chargers could beat both Oakland and KC at home......I still think it's going to be Denver but anything could happen.....even in the NFC....gotta watch out for those 49ers.


----------



## potatohead

Going to be a very exciting next month and a half, that's for sure. I was very surprised to see NO lose yesterday, although Seattle almost lost to the Rams in STL also, they're a good team at home. 

Before yesterday I thought the Pats were the favorites in the AFC but now I am not sure. I still think Seattle/SF and Denver/NE matchups in the conference championship games would be amazing to see. I still think Seattle is the best team in the league by a significant margin, they just have to do it.

What's the deal with Harvin? The guy was back for two plays or something in the Minnesota game and hasn't played now in about a month afterwards. Did he aggravate his hip in that game?


----------



## Blood Tempest

Not happy with how my Eagles played this week. The offense made things happen, but the defense was the weak link for sure. The major problem I had with our offense was not running the ball when we had the league's leading rusher!  McCoy got 8 carries?! REALLY PHILLY?! COME ON! But, that defense looked like swiss cheese yesterday. An embarassing outing for sure. 

And the Cowboys....wow...talk about blowing it.  Another NFC East team that refused to run the ball this week. Ultimately their downfall. I'll never understand it. But, I'm happy they lost. I feel the Eagles can win out and Dallas will at least lose their game against them in week 17. Boy, is this getting even more interesting.

I'm also rooting hard for the Chargers to make the playoffs this year. I really love that team and how much they've overcome in the way of injuries this season. Great stuff! And Keenan Allen deserves to be the offensive rookie of the year. They have won many games because of him!


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> Going to be a very exciting next month and a half, that's for sure. I was very surprised to see NO lose yesterday, although Seattle almost lost to the Rams in STL also, they're a good team at home.
> 
> Before yesterday I thought the Pats were the favorites in the AFC but now I am not sure. I still think Seattle/SF and Denver/NE matchups in the conference championship games would be amazing to see. I still think Seattle is the best team in the league by a significant margin, they just have to do it.
> 
> What's the deal with Harvin? The guy was back for two plays or something in the Minnesota game and hasn't played now in about a month afterwards. Did he aggravate his hip in that game?



I agree that St. Louis is tough to beat at home and many 49er fans were talking a lot of trash on nfl.com about how Seattle barely won that game. They have a lot of talent on their team and I know SF beat them convincingly but still, you gotta give credit to the Rams. New Orleans is just not the same team on the road....they're 1-4 on the road. I thought they'd pull it out though. That was a surprise for me as well. 

As for Harvin, I have no idea but after watching Pete Carroll's press conference last Wednesday, I recall him saying that he would not be able to make the Giants game and that it is still day to day. Would love to see him come back soon....they seem to be taking their time with him so who knows? 

I do think with SF now healthy and playing well that it wouldn't hurt to add Harvin into the mix although they've been doing well without him, I think adding the extra weapon would help.


----------



## Shawn

Blood Tempest said:


> Not happy with how my Eagles played this week. The offense made things happen, but the defense was the weak link for sure. The major problem I had with our offense was not running the ball when we had the league's leading rusher!  McCoy got 8 carries?! REALLY PHILLY?! COME ON! But, that defense looked like swiss cheese yesterday. An embarassing outing for sure.
> 
> And the Cowboys....wow...talk about blowing it.  Another NFC East team that refused to run the ball this week. Ultimately their downfall. I'll never understand it. But, I'm happy they lost. I feel the Eagles can win out and Dallas will at least lose their game against them in week 17. Boy, is this getting even more interesting.
> 
> I'm also rooting hard for the Chargers to make the playoffs this year. I really love that team and how much they've overcome in the way of injuries this season. Great stuff! And Keenan Allen deserves to be the offensive rookie of the year. They have won many games because of him!



I agree with you on Eagles' defense....just wow....I hope they fix their defensive woes soon. I'm still rooting for them to take the NFC East and I like their chances after watching Dallas lose last night.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Shawn said:


> I agree that St. Louis is tough to beat at home and many 49er fans were talking a lot of trash on nfl.com about how Seattle barely won that game. They have a lot of talent on their team and I know SF beat them convincingly but still, you gotta give credit to the Rams. New Orleans is just not the same team on the road....they're 1-4 on the road. I thought they'd pull it out though. That was a surprise for me as well.
> 
> As for Harvin, I have no idea but after watching Pete Carroll's press conference last Wednesday, I recall him saying that he would not be able to make the Giants game and that it is still day to day. Would love to see him come back soon....they seem to be taking their time with him so who knows?
> 
> I do think with SF now healthy and playing well that it wouldn't hurt to add Harvin into the mix although they've been doing well without him, I think adding the extra weapon would help.



St. Louis' defense has done nothing but improve each week. It's still very shocking they beat that high octane Saints offense. 

I really think the SEA/SF rivalry is great this year. They are two very fun to watch teams right now. Ultimately, I feel Seattle is the better team. Much more consistent, and a far greater defense, IMO. I think Seattle will ease Harvin back. He's got potential to be a huge weapon in the post season. They need him 100% for the important games. Not that these final two games don't mean anything, it's just...








Shawn said:


> I agree with you on Eagles' defense....just wow....I hope they fix their defensive woes soon. I'm still rooting for them to take the NFC East and I like their chances after watching Dallas lose last night.



Yup. That was an embarrassment. I really hope that was a wake up call to the defense. If they continue to play like that, they can forget winning the NFC East. Again, it's one game. I still favor them to beat Dallas for the division.


----------



## Shawn

Talk about embarrassment......the damn Lions! They had a huge opportunity to take the NFC North as both Aaron Rodgers and Jay Cutler have been out for most of the season.....I feel for Lions fans. 

The Lions had so many penalties, mostly on defense but Matthew Stafford has always been hard for me to watch. He always finds a way to give opposing defenses chances to make plays off of him....I've seen it way too much. I believe he's a very talented quarterback and I know some friends that have him on their fantasy team but wow....he makes way too many mistakes. Calvin Johnson did not have his best game last night....a lot of dropped passes. I thought Pettigrew and Bush played better than him as well as Fauria......what a disappointing loss for the Lions. 

To be honest, I didn't want to see the Ravens make it this year. I would've rather seen the Lions take the NFC North. Oh well. Good win for the Ravens.


----------



## Blood Tempest

The Lions blew it big time! That was a game to capitalize on and they couldn't get it done. A lot of Stafford turn overs and knucklehead penalties did them in. I like the Lions, I like Stafford, I like Megatron, but they just didn't have it together. You don't see Johnson drop a lot of passes often. I think that defense was taking it to him every chance they got. He was getting banged around quite a bit. I'd really like to see Detroit take that division, but I just don't know at this point. 

P.S. - Calvin Johnson having a less than (usually) stellar day cost me my fantasy matchup. I was rooting for them hard.


----------



## Shawn

I think a lot of the playcalling was a little off too. It seemed as though they ran the ball when they shouldn't have and they didn't run it when they should have. I just thought when it was 3rd and short a couple of times, they should've ran it. But then, again if they wouldn't have ran the ball in the first place, it wouldn't have brought up third down. Calvin dropped 2 passes at 2nd and 9 and 3rd and 2 I believe. Reggie Bush had some great runs but after the second half, Baltimore was mixing in their defensive players and that had a huge impact imo.....they stopped the run and got the Lions offense off the field many times....I just thought the playcalling was off. Also, despite their penalties, I thought the Lions D played well.

The Lions should be able to take care of business hosting the Giants but Aaron Rodgers could come back and the Bears are leading the NFC North right now....it'll be interesting to see in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I agree with all of that. You can't really pin this entire loss on the defense for Detroit. Turnovers will kill you no matter how good you are. If the Bears beat my Eagles this week, the Lions might have to forget it. All I know is we have some GREAT football to watch the next couple of weeks!


----------



## ScottyB724

Detroit will always be Detroit, dirty and undisciplined as long as they have that idiot Schwartz coaching them. 

As a Bears fan, Justin Tucker is my hero for beating the Lions. That last FG was insane.

Dallas potentially ruined everything for the Bears by blowing that lead to the Packers last week. That keeps them alive and gives them a reason to bring Rodgers back, bad news for the north.

The next 2 weeks will certainly be interesting.


----------



## Shawn

Yeah that field goal by Tucker was insane. I agree on the poor coaching by Schwartz. At first, I thought he was doing alright in the first half of the season but lately he's been doing a bad job. I watched a couple of his press conferences and he comes off as very confident and determined coach however...I think he needs to do a better job....and I'm sure he knows it.


----------



## Shawn

Blood Tempest said:


> I agree with all of that. You can't really pin this entire loss on the defense for Detroit. Turnovers will kill you no matter how good you are. If the Bears beat my Eagles this week, the Lions might have to forget it. All I know is we have some GREAT football to watch the next couple of weeks!



That's going to be great game and I can't wait. The Eagles are at home so I give them the edge although they are 5-2 on the road and 3-4 at home I still give them the edge.


----------



## Ralyks

Honestly, I just want someone besides the Packers to win the North. Nothing against the Pack, I just like it when things get shaken up a bit (Minnesota getting in last season was a pleasant surprise).


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> Honestly, I just want someone besides the Packers to win the North. Nothing against the Pack, I just like it when things get shaken up a bit (Minnesota getting in last season was a pleasant surprise).



Aaron Rodgers is still not cleared apparently but after watching how well Matt Flynn played last week against the Cowboys was pretty cool to see. As a 'Hawks fan, I am happy for him and his opportunity and I know Dallas' defense is decimated but Flynn made a lot of good plays. I still think without Rodgers it will tough for the Packers. They host the Steelers this week...gonna be an interesting game. Then they're at Chicago to finish out the regular season....maybe Rodgers will be back but I think he should just take the rest of the season off. That was quite an injury to his collar bone and he could hurt himself more. 

I was kinda looking forward to the Lions taking the NFC North seeing as they haven't won the division in 20 years but it looks like the Bears could take it.


----------



## pushpull7

I missed not having Thursday Night Football. I know, total first-world problem


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

chrisharbin said:


> I missed not having Thursday Night Football. I know, total first-world problem



whatever happened to Saturday Night Football in December?


----------



## Ralyks

No Rodgers this week. I'm willing to wager the outcome of Packers vs. Steelers will determine if we see him again this season.



MrPepperoniNipples said:


> whatever happened to Saturday Night Football in December?


 
I'm going to assume College Football.


----------



## Shawn

I imagine Flynn will do a good job....hopefully. I actually picked the Packers....and they're at home. It'll be interesting to see how Big Ben plays in Lambeaux....


----------



## pushpull7

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> whatever happened to Saturday Night Football in December?



I don't think it went over that well.


----------



## Joose

Still can't believe we lost to the Chargers; especially since it was my first home game..... been waiting over a decade to set foot in there! Oh well, I was still just so happy to be there.

Hopefully we destroy the Texans tomorrow. Go Broncos!


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Still can't believe we lost to the Chargers; especially since it was my first home game..... been waiting over a decade to set foot in there! Oh well, I was still just so happy to be there.
> 
> Hopefully we destroy the Texans tomorrow. Go Broncos!



Everybody I know and all the analysts picked Denver to win that game. There was not one person that I know would have ever thought the Chargers would win that game. I remember Phillip Rivers saying with confidence that they would go up to Mile High and beat them. I was surprised. A friend of mine at work is a die-hard Broncos fan and although he has told me that the Chargers always give the Broncos a hard time, even he picked his team to win that game.

Denver should still be able to take the first seed. I don't see them losing to the Texans....apparently they are starting Matt Schaub too. So I see an easy win for the Broncos. Like Denver, Seattle has the opportunity to take the first seed in their conference. It's interesting how it comes down to this week too. Should be interesting day of football tomorrow!


----------



## pushpull7

Go seachickens! 

No matter how you slice it, no matter how you break it down, SF is going to have to go on the road. Might as well seattle win and put the noners in than have to worry about winning monday night  

Then we can have a "bye" next week and rest our walking wounded. Too bad about our fullback, though I hope it makes us a little more pass-happy.


----------



## Joose

Congrats to Peyton-Freakin'-Manning! Record breaking 51 TD's in a single season!



And the Chiefs lost too; icing on the cake.


----------



## pushpull7

What the hell is going on around here? Why are the seahawks not winning this game?

@next sunday night: Geeee, I WONDER what game they'll flex into 

Congratulations to the carolina panthers. First playoffs in forever I believe. Congratulations to the Cincinnati Bengals, you are in the dance.

Go patriots, go lions, go Pittsburgh, go raiders.


----------



## Shawn

Amazing performance by Peyton Manning....51 TDs....unreal. Pats are playing good right now.....or the Ravens are just not playing. Pats winning 17-0 right now.


----------



## Shawn

Damn.....Russell Wilson gets his first loss at Century Link and to the Cards! Wasn't expecting that at all. Too many penalties and too many mistakes.


----------



## pushpull7

Sold my soul to route for the seahawks....... Now I have no soul and the season is likely over. Maybe there is a chance sf beats the foulcons tomorrow, but I'm not optimistic. They certainly aren't going to beat the tweetie birds in AZ. 

Ah well. It's been a pretty bad year overall for sports for me. I'll check in tomorrow if the noners win.


----------



## Shawn

Just goes to show that the 'Hawks can be beat at home....so much for homefield. 

As for the Cards beating SF....anything can happen. Seattle is now tied with Denver at 12-3.


----------



## Joose

chrisharbin said:


> What the hell is going on around here? Why are the seahawks not winning this game?
> 
> @next sunday night: Geeee, I WONDER what game they'll flex into
> 
> Congratulations to the carolina panthers. First playoffs in forever I believe. Congratulations to the Cincinnati Bengals, you are in the dance.
> 
> Go patriots, go lions, go Pittsburgh, go raiders.



Pats, Steelers, Raiders....

I don't know you, but I have to let you know that I hate you. 

Why multiple teams anyway? That's weird.


----------



## pushpull7

I'm no kid. I've at this nearly 50 years, I have strong likes and dislikes in football 

Remember, part of that is hoping for who goes where and what-not for the playoffs. For example, I was hoping for a chance for my team to go to Detroit, but that's out now. Bloodtempest will be upset at me for saying, but I REALLY don't want to go to Philly for a playoff game (or greenbay, ) 

But doesn't matter now. Unless the noners beat the foulcons tomorrow, they aren't going to be in the playoffs anyways.......so it's moot.

@tonights game: WTF? I know Bloodtempest is going to be happy and that's fine, but this just fuels the fire that maybe Josh should have been in instead of Cutler.


----------



## Joose

^Fair enough, wasn't looking at it that way. I've got friends who root for 3+ teams all the time, I just don't get it.

And um, yeah... Da Bears got worked.


----------



## pushpull7

It's like today with Denver, I'm glad they won and Manning got the record. I've always liked Peyton. 

As you might expect, I don't care for the wavens  So that's why I routed for the pats. But in a playoff rematch, I'd be routing for your guys. 

It's really quite simple


----------



## potatohead

I don't know what the hell happened to the Seahawks today. How in the world do you have four interceptions and LOSE? So depressing. I think that last call of an interception off Baldwin's arm was a bad call but they still had to go like 80 yards to score just to tie anyway. Arizona's defense played really well. 

So if SF wins both games and Seattle loses next week, SF wins the division and Seattle is way down in the wild card spot. I don't think that will happen, but it's scary to think. Today was a bad loss


----------



## pushpull7

I have to 

Well, though it's slightly possible that the noners can win out, it's HIGHLY improbable that the seahawks will lose at home to the yams. 

What I was hoping for was the seahawks to win, and thus putting the noners in and then we could worry about getting ready for the first round. 

Now, we have to worry about winning at least one of our next two games (eyeroll) Grrrrrrrrrr, haven't gotten over that the ONE TIME I route for the seahawks they bog.


----------



## Blood Tempest

If on Friday you would have told me the Seahawks and Detroit would have lost and my Eagles would put up 50+ points, I would have laughed right in your face. That was one WEIRD Sunday in football. I just really hope Philly brings it next Sunday night like they did last night. If they can play like that every week, they will be dangerous! I guess the defense got tired of getting ripped apart in the press (especially after their performance two weeks ago) and started playing real football. I was smiling from ear to ear about that game and how much they ran the ball! Amazing what that will do for you when you have the NFL's leading rusher (McCoy).


----------



## Shawn

That was straight up domination by the Eagles but I could not help wondering if the Bears even showed up to play. Nick Foles and Shady McCoy were fantastic. The Eagles defense played really well too. I would like to think that they could beat Dallas next week...easily but it is any given Sunday. Tough loss for the Bears and Great win for the Eagles. 

It'll be interesting to see The Bears play the Packers next week. I like how it all comes down to the last game. It's been a crazy season thus far.

Breaking News: Just found out just now via alert on my phone that Von Miller tore his ACL....that's a tough loss for Denver...it'll be interesting to see them play without him as they have before.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> I don't know what the hell happened to the Seahawks today. How in the world do you have four interceptions and LOSE? So depressing. I think that last call of an interception off Baldwin's arm was a bad call but they still had to go like 80 yards to score just to tie anyway. Arizona's defense played really well.
> 
> So if SF wins both games and Seattle loses next week, SF wins the division and Seattle is way down in the wild card spot. I don't think that will happen, but it's scary to think. Today was a bad loss



It was Russell Wilson's worst performance.....11 for 27 and 108 yards, 1 TD and 1 INT with a QB rating of 49.6. 

The whole offense was overwhelmed and now they are vulnerable to lose at home providing a blueprint of how to do so....with the Rams coming into Seattle with how great they've been playing worries me. Especially since I don't see the 49ers losing their remaining games. They could possibly lose to AZ but I doubt it. I told myself that it was over for Seattle....they blew their chance in SF and blew another yesterday. They have one more shot against a good football team in the Rams. I hope they pull it off. 

 <--- Me next Sunday.


----------



## ScottyB724

That game was over 7 minutes after it began, once the Bears were down 21 - 0 they called it a night. Anyone's game next week, I just hate the Packers so much, I'm good at repressing bad sports memories but idk how much more I can take lol.


----------



## pushpull7

lolzes, it's the "tony romo is out for the year........oh wait maybe not" breaking news.

Me thinks someone started this rumor because there just wasn't enough tony talk. 

tony romo......the only guy in nfl history not named brett favre to get THAT much media attention.


----------



## Shawn

Tony Romo has herniated disk, QB's status unknown - NFL.com

It'll be interesting to see who will start at QB....


----------



## pushpull7

What makes me mad is that they originally reported OUT FOR THE SEASON. Then once they have the facts, that isn't the story. The media is so romo-esque they just pounce on any and every opportunity.

I'll bet the person who spread the rumor is laughing their ass off.

Years ago, dallass was getting beat by the noners and some sideline reporter said "tony romo is done for the day"  Next thing you know he's in the game leading them to a CRUSHING comeback. Never rule out romo.

I still think it will be dallass at seahawks for the championship. I'm sure tony will be just fine


----------



## pushpull7

Ah.........the memories......

Watching the espn pregame stuff and reliving all those moments. I was too much of a teenager into music before "the catch" so it was indeed that year that I became a football fan. 

Hope that they do the send-off proud......but very nervous.


----------



## Shawn

It's too bad Russell Wilson will never get another opportunity to win a game in Candlestick. That goes for any quarterback who hasn't won there....gonna be a good game. Watching it too.


----------



## pushpull7

That will be QUITE enough of THAT game. 

Pretty much figured.


----------



## pushpull7

edit, n/m


----------



## pushpull7

Man........that was rough. 

Alright, that's as good as I can ask for.


----------



## potatohead

FAWK ME

Seriously all Atlanta had to do was NOT throw an interception  

Going to be some good games Sunday. Hawks win for first seed, and Arizona playing SF for their playoff lives while SF is trying to possibly be number one seed if Hawks lose to a good Rams team. Man oh man this is going to be entertaining. I fear I won't have any fingernails left by the time it's over .


----------



## pushpull7

Well, I'm just happy we are in. That was as good an xmas present as I'll get.

I have no delusions, I DO NOT expect to get the division win and a bye.

So, it's GB, CHI, PHI, or DAL. I don't know who to ask for except I REALLY don't want to go to PHI.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Prediction (same as always)

Cutler plays = Bears play like they don't give a 

Cutler sits = Bears play like they can beat anyone

Maybe I'm just seeing things funny, but that's the impression I get.
I'm sure there's much more to it than that, but Jay's decision making early in the games just seems to cast a bad vibe that they just can't ever shake.


----------



## Shawn

Wow....what a game last night. Atlanta definitely showed up to play and actually could've won it if it wasn't for that last interception by Matt Ryan. I picked SF to win but wouldn't have minded if Atlanta won giving Seattle the divisional title. Oh well. Good last win in Candlestick for the 49ers. If Seattle doesn't take care of business this Sunday against the Rams, the 49ers could take the division just like they did last year. I hope the 'Hawks play better.


----------



## Joose

Ugh! Von Miller supposedly tore his ACL.

Ugh! Ugh! Ugh!!!!!


----------



## Ralyks

Glad my fantasy is over. I can now just enjoy week 17 for the sake of enjoying football. And I'm looking forward to a bunch of matches too. NFC East and North, 49ers vs Cardinals, Rams vs Seahawks, maybe my Bills upsetting the Patriots at home?

...

I can dream, can't I?


----------



## pushpull7

I have NO DELUSIONS about the noners winning the division or them advancing. I got my xmas gift....a final game. If the noners are champions, they will beat whoever they play, if they are not, it doesn't matter. I'm just glad to be in.


----------



## pushpull7

Oh yeah, all that garbage about toni being out for the season



I KNEW he'd play this week.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Ugh! Von Miller supposedly tore his ACL.
> 
> Ugh! Ugh! Ugh!!!!!



Such terrible news. I hope Von recovers.....he's one of my favorite players....I know he likes to smoke weed but he's in Denver and Brandon Browner who also likes to smoke weed is in Washington but I've been such a huge fan of Von Miller, such a beast. The ACL injuries are a long process too. Same thing happened to Chris Clemons...harsh. 

I would think Denver should be alright without Von Miller though...they did just fine without him when he was suspended...still though, he adds a lot of edge to their defense.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> Glad my fantasy is over. I can now just enjoy week 17 for the sake of enjoying football. And I'm looking forward to a bunch of matches too. NFC East and North, 49ers vs Cardinals, Rams vs Seahawks, maybe my Bills upsetting the Patriots at home?
> 
> ...
> 
> I can dream, can't I?



I was thinking the same thing. A lot of Patriot fans where I live and most I know believe it'll be an easy win. I just think that being a divisional game, it could go either way. The Bills have a lot of talent, especially on defense. They're young, fast and very athletic....I'm a fan of rookie LB Kiko Alonso...he's awesome. The Patriots could struggle against the Bills....I believe it's possible although I'll probably pick the Pats.


----------



## pushpull7

(turns on the nfl channel)......

"ah what do we have today........oh, mostly just tony romo talk........." nice that some things never change. 

Hope everyone had a good xmas!


----------



## Ralyks

I seriously have my doubts about Romo playing. Looks like they got Jon Kitna back as insurance.


----------



## Joose

Lol'd, so hard. Wonder what's on the other side? Almost as great as the "Tom Brady Sits When He Pees" sign. And the cutout of Eli Manning's head in drag.


----------



## Blood Tempest

If Tony is hurting and plays on Sunday night, get ready for the hunt to begin on him. The Eagles will target him HARD and at least make him very uncomfortable. I think Philly has a great chance to take the division whether he plays or not. I'm not discounting the fact that Romo is a good QB, or Orton for that matter, I just think it'll be an offensive battle that Dallas won't be able to stop. LET'S GO EAGLES!!!...damn...it's only Thursday.

*This just in: Mike McCarthy tells the media Aaron Rodgers will start this week.* Get ready for an epic divisional battle there.


----------



## Shawn

I trust coach McCarthy's decision to start Aaron Rodgers as he has been practicing but it's perfect timing for them to get into the playoffs. While I think that Matt Flynn has had some great plays, the Packers are just so much better with Aaron Rodgers. This will be interesting.

As for the Cowboys.....I think whether Romo starts or not, they still have to play better, especially on defense. It seems as though this is a pattern with Romo and the Cowboys. They always seem to play good football but then fall around this time. I just think the Eagles have too much power on offense for Dallas' atrocious defense to handle. I pick the Eagles to win the division. I'm hoping for a Green Bay win too. Seattle has to win...they better.


----------



## pushpull7

I loled hard at that sign. 

I dunno. It's hard to say what is going to happen. My predictions have been mostly crap this year so instead of predicting, I'll just say I have my eyes open to wherever we go regardless. So many different scenarios.

I'm not sure I like the idea of Rodgers coming back. I mean, seems dicey.


----------



## pushpull7

Ralyks said:


> I seriously have my doubts about Romo playing. Looks like they got Jon Kitna back as insurance.



Well, again, I've been bad in my predictions but I don't believe there is any way he doesn't play.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Romo had back surgery yesterday. Let's see if the boys can still pull out a win.


----------



## Blood Tempest

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Romo had back surgery yesterday. Let's see if the boys can still pull out a win.



As an Eagles fan, let's hope they don't!


----------



## Shawn

Cowboys' Tony Romo will be on IR; Kyle Orton to start - NFL.com

Was listening to espn radio today at work and all I heard was Romo, Romo and Romo....was sick of hearing it so I changed it.


----------



## Joose

Orton eh? I remember Orton, he wasn't too bad for us; hell of a deep ball.


----------



## pushpull7

I was wrong again 

I have to say, I really thought he was going to play. Ok, well then it looks like SF will get a trip to PHI. (I believe the saints will win and be the 5th seed going to GB) but then again, my track record isn't too good


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Orton eh? I remember Orton, he wasn't too bad for us; hell of a deep ball.



I loved using him on Madden 11 which I still play from time to time...Kyle Orton has an overall rating of 80 in Madden 11 and you can pretty much beat anybody. It'll be interesting to see how well he plays against that Eagles D.


----------



## Ralyks

I definitely didn't think Romo would play. He has a herniated disk and he just got that big of a contract? Yeah, they'll preserve him any way they can.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Joose said:


> Orton eh? I remember Orton, he wasn't too bad for us; hell of a deep ball.


 

Wasn't that the year Tebow beat him out ?


----------



## Joose

TRENCHLORD said:


> Wasn't that the year Tebow beat him out ?



We, as Broncos fans, do not speak of Teblow. I was living in Jacksonville FL at the time too... so, all of a sudden, all my Broncos gear/decals etc made me look like just another bandwagon Teblow fan. 

Someone a couple days ago said to me, "Tebow was technically better than Manning for you, he won a playoff game."


...My obvious response being, "And Manning has given us back-to-back AFC West Titles and first round BYE weeks. So, there's that."

Speaking of Manning; with an average game (for him), he will break the single season passing yards record against Oakland. And just as possible, the single season completions record. I mean, how many records is our grandpa of a QB gonna break this season???


----------



## Shawn

I thought Tebow did okay in Denver but Manning is the man. Funny how he said that Brady would beat his record.....kinda giving him respect and all but what Manning has done this season is just unbelievable and I believe he'll get MVP. If it wasn't for him....I'd give it to Jamaal Charles. 

I hope the Seahawks get down to business and get it done tomorrow. They should've clinched it last week along with Denver but they get one last chance.


----------



## Joose

^Last minute flukes, he did well at that lol. 

And yes, if not Manning, I'd choose Charles for sure.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Joose said:


> ^Last minute flukes, he did well at that lol.
> .


 
It really was the praying .

He did throw accurate passes at crunch time, more than I can say for your other old Bronco (Jay Cutler).


----------



## pushpull7

I'm sure glad the tebow craze is over. It was fine in denver, where it got bad was the yets getting him. It was career suicide for him for being so greedy. If he'd have gone to yacksonville, he might have been a starter and who knows what would have happened. Unsexy rexy in NY wasn't going to play him to spite him.

BTW, it's been reported that ol' rexy is staying put. GOOD, then I don't have to start hatin' a different team  As far as I'm concerned, they are made for each other and the mediocrity is a marriage made for each other.


----------



## Shawn

I watched that preseason game when he was with the Pats and he threw that one TD. Was kinda cool to see but imagine if NE would've kept him. I thought back when the Pats released him that he could've maybe gone to Jacksonville due to their issues at QB but Chad Henne has played alright in the past month or so but I still think they should think about drafting a QB in this year's draft. As a 'Hawks fan, I am happy for coach Gus Bradley and there is no way he'd take Tebow.


----------



## pushpull7

Exactly now. But he had his choice of the jets or jacksonville. He went full greed and picked the jets because that is where he thought he'd be the biggest star. I guess that kinda happened anyways, but not for the reasons he thought it would.


----------



## Shawn

I wish the Seattle/Rams game was at 1 instead of 4:15. I guess it makes sense since it'll be 1:15 in Seattle. The anticipation is killing me. Go Hawks! Clinch that NFC West!


----------



## Joose

TRENCHLORD said:


> It really was the praying .
> 
> He did throw accurate passes at crunch time, more than I can say for your other old Bronco (Jay Cutler).



Whaaaat? Cutler threw extremely accurate interceptions.


----------



## Ralyks

So at this rate, it looks like San Diego or Pittsburgh is going to get that last AFC seed.


----------



## pushpull7

And the noners miss a chip shot. 

Nailbitters today in some spots.

My only hope for today came true. Bwalltamour wiped out. 

Congratulations to the panthers, from worst to first.

Congratulations to the broncos. Ok it's a little premature, but....


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Let's go Seacocks!


----------



## Joose

But for real though, what a game. So... Manning has the single season passing TD record (55), plus the most surprising QB rushing TD ever lol. The most passing yards in a season. The most games with 4 or more TD's. 

Prater has the most Extra Points.

The team has the most points scored in a season.

Now let's add a Super Bowl win and it will be the greatest season ever!


----------



## pushpull7




----------



## pushpull7

ALRIGHT now.......it's for real........SF @ GB. Ok, we'll see.......


----------



## Shawn

Great win for Seattle....glad to see them clinch the NFC West with homefield and first round bye. Like Denver, they get the 1st seed in their conference. Peyton Manning was amazing and what a nice finish. Denver ties Seattle at 13-3. 

Nice to see Carolina clinch the NFC South.....Atlanta played well and they could've won it. Still a nice finish for Tony Gonzalez. The Bengals started out pretty rough but stepped it up shortly after and it was nice to see them clinch the AFC north, I especially did not want to see Baltimore in it this year and was hoping to see the Steelers somehow get in even though I picked the Chargers over KC -that was a close game and a nice win for the Chargers. The Pats took care of business and I thought the Bills played alright considering it was in Foxborough and the weather was nasty. I was flipping back and forth to the Packers/Bears game and I caught that last TD pass on 4th down from Aaron Rodgers to Randall Cobb....such an amazing play! I also caught the end of the 49ers/Cardinals game....that was intense. I picked SF but wouldn't have minded if the Cards won. The 49ers kicked the winning game field goal and won. Still, for what coach Bruce Arians has done with the Cards is pretty amazing. A team that finishes 10-6 and doesn't make the playoffs. I truly believe the NFC West is the toughest division in the NFL.

Watching the Eagles/Cowboys game right now. Kyle Orton is playing pretty well. Just watched him score a TD pass to Escobar. 10-7 with 8 minutes to go in the first half.


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> Great win for Seattle....glad to see them clinch the NFC West with homefield and first round bye. Like Denver, they get the 1st seed in their conference. Peyton Manning was amazing and what a nice finish. Denver ties Seattle at 13-3.
> 
> Nice to see Carolina clinch the NFC South.....Atlanta played well and they could've won it. Still a nice finish for Tony Gonzalez. The Bengals started out pretty rough but stepped it up shortly after and it was nice to see them clinch the AFC north, I especially did not want to see Baltimore in it this year and was hoping to see the Steelers somehow get in even though I picked the Chargers over KC -that was a close game and a nice win for the Chargers. The Pats took care of business and I thought the Bills played alright considering it was in Foxborough and the weather was nasty. I was flipping back and forth to the Packers/Bears game and I caught that last TD pass on 4th down from Aaron Rodgers to Randall Cobb....such an amazing play! I also caught the end of the 49ers/Cardinals game....that was intense. I picked SF but wouldn't have minded if the Cards won. The 49ers kicked the winning game field goal and won. Still, for what coach Bruce Arians has done with the Cards is pretty amazing. A team that finishes 10-6 and doesn't make the playoffs. I truly believe the NFC West is the toughest division in the NFL.
> 
> Watching the Eagles/Cowboys game right now. Kyle Orton is playing pretty well. Just watched him score a TD pass to Escobar. 10-7 with 8 minutes to go in the first half.


What is so nice about Caroline winning the NFC South!? Fvck them....fvcking bitches!!!


----------



## Joose

We better win the Super Bowl, otherwise all these single season records are basically for nothing.

Most Passing TD's: 55 (plus 1 that Manning ran in, who saw that coming?!)
Most passing yards: 5,477
Most games with 4 or more passing TD's: 9
Most players with 10+ TD's: 5
Most PAT's/PAT Attempts/PAT's without missing: 75
Longest Field Goal: 64 Yards
Most points scored: I don't remember how many at the moment, will edit later.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> We better win the Super Bowl, otherwise all these single season records are basically for nothing.
> 
> Most Passing TD's: 55 (plus 1 that Manning ran in, who saw that coming?!)
> Most passing yards: 5,477
> Most games with 4 or more passing TD's: 9
> Most players with 10+ TD's: 5
> Most PAT's/PAT Attempts/PAT's without missing: 75
> Longest Field Goal: 64 Yards



Y'all ain't beating Seattle....no one is. It is theirs to lose.


----------



## Joose

flexkill said:


> Y'all ain't beating Seattle....no one is. It is theirs to lose.



As good as Seattle is, I do think we would win. No bias, I swear. I think we are the better team.


----------



## pushpull7

Goodbye dallas. May the offseason dallas/romo-a-thon begin. (cue organ) will dallas get over the hump? will tony romo finally be that quarterback? Will this/that and everything else.

In the meantime, congrats to Blood Tempest and everyone who got in today. Now let the real games begin........


----------



## pushpull7

Alright, black monday predictions

Rob Chudzinski ! 






hehe! Yeah, he was already let go......

I think maybe:

redskins
tampa
lions
vikings*
and raiders**

will be the possible candidates

*he is not under contract, so likely will not be retained
**not a fair situation, he's had absolutely NOTHING to work with


----------



## Ralyks

Well, you were right about Lezlie Frasier. And just as I was going to confirm, looks like Mike Shanahan officially just got the axe too.

EDIT: Looks like everyone on your list got the axe outside of the Raiders guys. Supposibly they were safe, although that embarassing loss to Denver may not help them.


----------



## Joose

Ralyks said:


> Well, you were right about Lezlie Frasier. And just as I was going to confirm, looks like Mike Shanahan officially just got the axe too.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like everyone on your list got the axe outside of the Raiders guys. Supposibly they were safe, although that embarassing loss to Denver may not help them.



The Raiders have no money to spend, I think it would be wrong to fire some of them. And I don't think it was too embarrassing, pretty much what everyone expected to happen.


----------



## Shawn

Damn...all these coaches getting fired....I personally agree that Jim Schwartz needed to go as well as Shanahan but I think Munchak could stay. The Titans had a great start until Jake Locker got injured. They have a lot of talent on that team and I think with a healthy Jake Locker next season, they could have a shot but it could be time for them to move on.

Leslie Frazer has this aura about him that rubs me the wrong way but I believe he is a good coach although the whole quarterback problem didn't help and signing Josh Freeman was a bust in my opinion. I thought they should've started Matt Cassell after his first win but he clearly is a backup but a great one. It'll be interesting to see who the Vikings get for a coach. I still like Lovie Smith a lot and I think he should be considered. I was happy to hear that he went for an interview at Houston. It seems as though the Texans may make a choice with Penn State coach Bill O'Brien however.

Dennis Allen had a losing record as well as Rob Chudzinski so I can see that but Chudzinski only coached 1 year with the Browns but has a history as an offensive coordinator so maybe he could get in somewhere else as one.

Some great playoff games coming up. It'll be interesting to see if the Chargers can go into Cincinnati and beat the Bengals who are undefeated at home. I personally would like to see the Packers beat the 49ers in Lambeaux.....I think the Colts will beat the Chiefs.


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> What is so nice about Caroline winning the NFC South!? Fvck them....fvcking bitches!!!



Well, for me personally, I thought it was awesome. Ron Rivera started out the season on the hot seat but turned things around. I think it's amazing what he has done with their team. I know it sucks but I look at it as how well they've played and how well he's coached.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

The season started so off so promising for the Brown's, but why anyone in the coaching staff or the upper office thought Weeden was the starting QB is WAY beyond me.  We also had terrible injuries that killed the season for us early on as well. I'm rooting for the Broncs in the off season.(Big Peyton fan) My bro is crazy for the Seahawks and even has a bird call for them  That Eagles vs Cowboys game was awesome football excited for the playoffs.


----------



## Shawn

Lovie Smith a strong candidate for Buccaneers job - NFL.com

^ This would be awesome. Lovie Smith is a great coach that deserves another chance.


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> Lovie Smith a strong candidate for Buccaneers job - NFL.com
> 
> ^ This would be awesome. Lovie Smith is a great coach that deserves another chance.



Great, I was hoping they would keep that idiot schiano for another decade!


----------



## pushpull7

Shawn said:


> Lovie Smith a strong candidate for Buccaneers job - NFL.com
> 
> ^ This would be awesome. Lovie Smith is a great coach that deserves another chance.



Yeah, he goes 10-6.....then gets a trump, then the "genius" they hired goes 8-8. NFL math, I don't get it


----------



## pushpull7

Shawn said:


> Well, for me personally, I thought it was awesome. Ron Rivera started out the season on the hot seat but turned things around. I think it's amazing what he has done with their team. I know it sucks but I look at it as how well they've played and how well he's coached.



Yeah, riverboat-Ron has done a great job. Not the biggest cam fan but hey, gotta give 'em credit.


----------



## pushpull7

Looks like I was off by one in my predictions. TBF, Allen in oakland didn't have a prayer this year. They are JUST STARTING the rebuilding phase there, better to wait and see with them being able to build a little something. It's tough in oakland, LEAST talented team in the nfl imho.


----------



## pushpull7

Man, that was hard (no monday night football)


----------



## potatohead

Joose said:


> As good as Seattle is, I do think we would win. No bias, I swear. I think we are the better team.



You are high.  Denver wouldn't beat Seattle, although Payton Manning possibly could, and he's going up against a STACKED secondary and very good pass rush. Not to mention another guy named Wilson who will be up there for MVP too. The Legion of Boom has actually gotten better with Maxwell in there and Browner out. Maxwell has had four picks in three or four games. If Denver couldn't get a run game going Peyton would have a hell of a time. I know it was preseason but Seattle did beat Denver once already. One thing is for sure, it would be a good game, but Seattle is the most complete team in the league. It would take Peyton having one of those games he is certainly capable of having to beat them. Denver certainly has the better offense but Seattle is a more complete team. 

Yesterday was a crazy day. It's pretty bad that SD barely beat KC's backup team (lol) and even then the refs missed a call which would have allowed KC another chance at the field goal to win, which would have pushed SD out and Pittsburgh in. I hate the Steelers though so I am happy . 

Then you have GB beating the Bears only really because nobody was paying attention and the guy walks into the end zone for a touchdown after Rodgers fumbles the ball and everyone thinks it's an incomplete pass. Oh and then Rodgers being Rodgers later on. That helps too


----------



## Ralyks

Reeeeaaaalllyyy pulling for a Denver vs. Seattle Super Bowl, but I'd be pretty psyched if KC or Carolina managed to make the big game.

Anyone else wonder what happened to Chud in Cleveland, or just The Browns organization carrying on it's Factory of Sadness ways?


----------



## pushpull7

potatohead said:


> You are high.  Denver wouldn't beat Seattle, although Payton Manning possibly could, and he's going up against a STACKED secondary and very good pass rush. Not to mention another guy named Wilson who will be up there for MVP too. The Legion of Boom has actually gotten better with Maxwell in there and Browner out. Maxwell has had four picks in three or four games. If Denver couldn't get a run game going Peyton would have a hell of a time. I know it was preseason but Seattle did beat Denver once already. One thing is for sure, it would be a good game, but Seattle is the most complete team in the league. It would take Peyton having one of those games he is certainly capable of having to beat them. Denver certainly has the better offense but Seattle is a more complete team.
> 
> Yesterday was a crazy day. It's pretty bad that SD barely beat KC's backup team (lol) and even then the refs missed a call which would have allowed KC another chance at the field goal to win, which would have pushed SD out and Pittsburgh in. I hate the Steelers though so I am happy .
> 
> Then you have GB beating the Bears only really because nobody was paying attention and the guy walks into the end zone for a touchdown after Rodgers fumbles the ball and everyone thinks it's an incomplete pass. Oh and then Rodgers being Rodgers later on. That helps too



Don't be so over confident. They went 2-2 in their last 4. I fully expect the seachickens to make it to the SB, but Denver has the most prolific offense in nfl history. If they make the calls against the muggers, I mean the legion of "boom" instead of letting them manhandle/mug receivers, then it will likely be well matched. 

I was of the mind that seattle had it made a few weeks ago but I'm not entirely sold anymore.


----------



## potatohead

chrisharbin said:


> Don't be so over confident. They went 2-2 in their last 4. I fully expect the seachickens to make it to the SB, but Denver has the most prolific offense in nfl history. If they make the calls against the muggers, I mean the legion of "boom" instead of letting them manhandle/mug receivers, then it will likely be well matched.
> 
> I was of the mind that seattle had it made a few weeks ago but I'm not entirely sold anymore.



They lost to SF in SF buy two points, and lost to a good AZ team who's defense was excellent that day. They had four picks in that game an lost  No big deal. I'm sure every guy on the team would have taken a 13-3 record when starting the season. 

I didn't say Denver wouldn't beat them, just that Peyton would have to have a great game. 

FWIW, Seattle does get flagged a ton, most in the league actually, so I'm not buying this stuff about refs not calling anything. I remember one game about week 12 or so they had four defensive PI calls in one game. Three of the four guys in the secondary are all going to the pro-bowl and two of them are considered the best or perhaps second best at their position in the league. Then you have Chancellor who makes plays like this;


----------



## Joose

I can agree that Seattle is the more complete team, for the most part. But, our defense has really stepped up lately. So while our defense isn't quite as good as Seattle's, it would still be a shootout. You just never know who Manning is going to throw to. 

I think Eric Decker said it best early in the season, "Yeah with most QB's, you know who they're going to at least be looking at; but with Peyton, all it takes is being the open guy.. so if I want good stats, I better get open quicker than Demaryius, Julius, Welker and Moreno." Something like that, I obviously don't remember it exactly.

Moreno has been great for us this season, but Montee Ball is the future of Denver's run game. I love how much play he's been getting lately. Moreno is the guy making moves to find the hole; Ball is the one saying "I'll create the hole myself" lol.


But seriously, a Denver-Seattle Super Bowl would just be fantastic. Still stupid as all fcuk that it's in Jersey. I mean really, if you have to warn people that weather could change the game to Saturday or Monday, _don't schedule it there_.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Ralyks said:


> .Anyone else wonder what happened to Chud in Cleveland, or just The Browns organization carrying on it's Factory of Sadness ways?


Every team here starts out with such promise and then everything goes down hill as the seasons go on.  Only the Buckeyes can be counted on to consistently win.


----------



## Ralyks

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Every team here starts out with such promise and then everything goes down hill as the seasons go on.  Only the Buckeyes can be counted on to consistently win.


 

Well, hope you guys find some good fortune with Johnny Football...


----------



## Blood Tempest

No rushing title in Philly since 1949. I am SO incredibly proud and happy to have LeSean McCoy on the Eagles. I love watching him play. He's one of the most exciting in the league. In a year where we were predicted to finish dead last in our division, we have achieved the seemingly impossible. No matter where this season goes from here, I'm insanely happy that they not only beat the Cowboys in their home stadium, but did it for the division title! Even if they lose Saturday, this is a sign of great years to come. I'm shoving all of this in the face of the Kelly nay-sayers so hard. I backed him from day one after watching Oregon for the past 5 years. I knew he would translate to this league well and is aware this is a different game than college. This team is young and will only continue to improve. I am a happy camper this year.


----------



## Ralyks

McCoy was a beast this year. If Peyton wasn't a lock for MVP, it would be a battle between McCoy and Jamaal Charles.

Also, dat world heavyweight championship


----------



## Blood Tempest

Ralyks said:


> McCoy was a beast this year. If Peyton wasn't a lock for MVP, it would be a battle between McCoy and Jamaal Charles.
> 
> Also, dat world heavyweight championship



I agree. Peyton has it hands down. Dude was incredible this year. He's not human!  Charles was just down right embarrassing to defenses all year. A great year for RBs in a passing league. I love seeing that. I prefer the run game, personally. 

Also, did you read this about LeBron after the Philly/Dallas game? LeSean McCoy had a rushing title championship belt and LeBron James wants one | For The Win

MEGA LOLZ


----------



## potatohead

I thought the belt was a joke and then saw it was actually real during the interview. Pretty funny


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Ralyks said:


> Well, hope you guys find some good fortune with Johnny Football...


I hope.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> You are high.  Denver wouldn't beat Seattle, although Payton Manning possibly could, and he's going up against a STACKED secondary and very good pass rush. Not to mention another guy named Wilson who will be up there for MVP too. The Legion of Boom has actually gotten better with Maxwell in there and Browner out. Maxwell has had four picks in three or four games. If Denver couldn't get a run game going Peyton would have a hell of a time. I know it was preseason but Seattle did beat Denver once already. One thing is for sure, it would be a good game, but Seattle is the most complete team in the league. It would take Peyton having one of those games he is certainly capable of having to beat them. Denver certainly has the better offense but Seattle is a more complete team.


I really think Seattle would beat Denver because of their defense. But, to beat Denver, you have to at least keep up and score a lot of points but I do recall the Jags making the Broncos look sloppy earlier in the season. I really think Seattle's defense could match up well and give pressure to Peyton Manning. Seattle did just that in preseason when Denver came up to CenturyLink, the score was 40-10....I know nobody brings their A-game during preseason but they pressured Manning all night.

Denver did however beat Kansas City where surprisingly, the Chiefs defense just did not come to play. They gave Manning no pressure at all. 

But in all honesty, I see the 49ers as the strongest team right now in the NFL. Obviously Manning and Co. are the highest and best scoring team, offensively but with SF, Seattle and even Carolina...they have great defenses. I think the Cincinnati Bengals have a great defense and a lot of talent. I see them beating San Diego at home. Although Denver can be beat, I still see them taking the AFC.

One team that is surprising me though are the Eagles. I believe they will beat the Saints in Philly where it supposed to be 20 degrees and cold. The Saints are not the same team on the road as they are at home. They have to step it up if they want to knock off the Eagles. 

I just hope whoever the Hawks play, that they will be able to beat them. I hope they utilize their bye week with focus and determination. Percy Harvin will practice this week and there is a good chance he'll play. I hope he makes it through.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> McCoy was a beast this year. If Peyton wasn't a lock for MVP, it would be a battle between McCoy and Jamaal Charles.
> 
> Also, dat world heavyweight championship



I totally agree with all of those choices but you simply cannot overlook what Manning has done not only this year but since coming back from his injury. I believe he is the best quarterback in the league.....it's tough though because there are a lot of great QBs and seeing how Brady has had less to work with this season, I would make a strong case for him too.


----------



## pushpull7

We'll see guys. I'm not sure how it's going to shake out. I'd be careful in Denver BTW with SD. Of course they have to get past cincy, but I think SD matches up against Denver.


----------



## Joose

The Jags alllways screw with Manning lol. 

And when SD beat us, we really didn't show up. Even more disappointing because it was my first Broncos home game..... 

I think, if it does come to a Denver-Seattle Super Bowl, it will be one of the best in history. Seattle's defense is so stacked it's ridiculous. It's a goddamn shame we won't have Von Miller for any of these games, but we did pretty well without him; it just sucks to not have the fear he instills on opposing teams.

GO DENVER


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I'll be pulling for Denver now, but more for being an Elway fan.


----------



## Joose

TRENCHLORD said:


> I'll be pulling for Denver now, but more for being an Elway fan.



Aw yeah.


----------



## pushpull7

Elway? FFS, I'll take Tebow 

Yeah, Denver would be fine as a SB winner. Manning is one of the greatest all time QB's and he's a class guy. 

Still wish though that it would be KC/SF. Kap vs. Smith. That would be great. I have a soft spot for Smith (he never had much of a chance in SF) so it would be a no-lose for me.


----------



## Joose

chrisharbin said:


> Elway? FFS, I'll take Tebow



Blasphemy!


----------



## pushpull7




----------



## Shawn

Elway>Tebow. Peyton Manning is the man though.


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> Yeah, Denver would be fine as a SB winner. Manning is one of the greatest all time QB's and he's a class guy.
> 
> Still wish though that it would be KC/SF. Kap vs. Smith. That would be great. I have a soft spot for Smith (he never had much of a chance in SF) so it would be a no-lose for me.



Funny, when Seattle had flown to Denver to speak to Manning about possibly getting him as a QB he said no thanks....my daddy won't let me play in the NFC, hoping for a Manning brothers Superbowl. 

I personally like Smith better than Kaepernick. He just comes off as a cocky person and while I think he's good and has been playing great, Alex Smith makes better decisions IMO. If it were to come down to those 2 teams, I would route for the Chiefs.....I like Smith better and I like Andy Reid way better than Harbaugh(s).


----------



## Shawn

Lovie Smith, Tampa Bay Buccaneers reach agreement - ESPN 

^


----------



## Ralyks

Looks like Jay Cutler is signed with Da Bears through 2020.
I see him getting traded in 2 years.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> Looks like Jay Cutler is signed with Da Bears through 2020.
> I see him getting traded in 2 years.



Unbelievable.... 126 million dollar contract with 54 million guaranteed.

Funny, McCown was leading the pack this season for QBs and I thought coach Trestman should've stuck with him but it seems as though he really likes Cutler. I think he's ok but I thought McCown played better.


----------



## pushpull7

That contract is suicide for the bears. But that's who they revolve around.


----------



## pushpull7

Shawn said:


> Funny, when Seattle had flown to Denver to speak to Manning about possibly getting him as a QB he said no thanks....my daddy won't let me play in the NFC, hoping for a Manning brothers Superbowl.
> 
> I personally like Smith better than Kaepernick. He just comes off as a cocky person and while I think he's good and has been playing great, Alex Smith makes better decisions IMO. If it were to come down to those 2 teams, I would route for the Chiefs.....I like Smith better and I like Andy Reid way better than Harbaugh(s).




Well, it won't happen. SF gave up nearly 800 yards passing in the last two weeks, were below average running the ball, don't have a FB anymore, and prolly will not have a health carlos rogers. It's going to be hyper cold and I just don't see SF matching up on the road. 49ers are going to have to be unconscious to pull that win out.


----------



## Shawn

chrisharbin said:


> Well, it won't happen. SF gave up nearly 800 yards passing in the last two weeks, were below average running the ball, don't have a FB anymore, and prolly will not have a health carlos rogers. It's going to be hyper cold and I just don't see SF matching up on the road. 49ers are going to have to be unconscious to pull that win out.



Really? I see the 49ers winning this....they can play on the road and like playing on the road....whether it's London, up north in the tundra or anywhere on the road. I believe they're built that way. Frank Gore shouldn't have any problem running the ball against GB's defense and not to mention Kaepernick who I see at least rushing for 50 yards. 

Don't get me wrong....I want the Packers to win this because I want to see the 49ers out. I think the 49ers are the team nobody wants to play.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Insert 'Carolina' fans in this area.  Anyway these playoffs should be interesting. Though as a Steelers fan I should want to see the Bengals go, I really want them to see crush the Chargers. Overall I want to see Denver win it all but when teams rough them up they really aren't the same team.  Game of the week should be 49ers vs Packers IMO


----------



## pushpull7

We'll see what happens. Sports year starting out bad, Bama is getting crushed.


----------



## Joose

Well, with money on the line, these are my picks (minus the scores, I don't have the sheet in front of me):

Colts>Chiefs
Bengals>Chargers
49ers>Packers
Eagles>Saints

Still think it will be a Denver-Seattle SB, but I have this feeling Philly could make it too.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Well, with money on the line, these are my picks (minus the scores, I don't have the sheet in front of me):
> 
> Colts>Chiefs
> Bengals>Chargers
> 49ers>Packers
> Eagles>Saints
> 
> Still think it will be a Denver-Seattle SB, but I have this feeling Philly could make it too.



Those were my exact picks. 




Although I picked SF, I wouldn't mind seeing GB beat them in their home in Lambeaux.


----------



## Shawn

Indications are Mike Munchak will return to Titans - NFL.com


----------



## Joose

Shawn said:


> Those were my exact picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I picked SF, I wouldn't mind seeing GB beat them in their home in Lambeaux.



Same here. I want GB to win, but I think Kaep will have a good game... and then lose to Carolina.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Ralyks said:


> Looks like Jay Cutler is signed with Da Bears through 2020.
> I see him getting traded in 2 years.


 
 What the hell are they doing? 
Have they noticed their defense 
Who's running things here 
It's like a scene out of Police Academy or The Naked Gun!!!


Why not keep Mcown and let him go into camp next year as the number one, and then of course bring in another good low risk game manager type to compete or serve backup, then work on that defense with all that saved "cutler cash" .

For Christ sakes, with Forte and those monster recievers you'd sure think they'd want to use a grind'm down ball-control offense as opposed to Cutler's gunslinger approach. 
Using that cash for defense would be sooooo much wiser, but what the hell do we know.


----------



## protest

[YOUTUBEVID]SrBI0ADonA0[/YOUTUBEVID]

Breaking out the Reggie White jersey for this one.


----------



## flexkill

protest said:


> [YOUTUBEVID]SrBI0ADonA0[/YOUTUBEVID]
> 
> Breaking out the Reggie White jersey for this one.


 GO SAINTS!!!!


----------



## pushpull7

Well, I didn't see this coming. I'm glad for Alex Smith but I really like Andrew Luck too. Class guys.


----------



## flexkill

chrisharbin said:


> Well, I didn't see this coming. I'm glad for Alex Smith but I really like Andrew Luck too. Class guys.



Trent Richardson killed them with that fumble man, it's been ugly ever since.


----------



## Shawn

2 turnovers and KC's defense giving a lot of pressure to Andrew Luck is why I think the Colts are struggling in this game. I believe the Chiefs are a better football team but I took the better QB in this game in Andrew Luck but it's amazing even without Jamaal Charles that they are firing on all cylinders. Andy Reid is doing a great job at playcalling and Alex Smith is playing really well. All KC in this first half. It'll be interesting to see the Colts readjust in this second half.


----------



## Shawn

3rd turnover.....Andrew Luck has to play better!


----------



## flexkill

This game is over. KC is beating the Colts down.


----------



## flexkill

As usual as soon as I say that they score....but I don't see a come back here.


----------



## pushpull7

I dunno, with all the injuries, we'll see.


----------



## potatohead

This is insane


----------



## flexkill

Luck is going to be a great QB for a long time. This kid throws a pick and comes right back in there and throws darts! Kid has brass!


----------



## Shawn

That was an awesome play by Luck! Brown fumbles in the end zone and Andrew Lucks recovers and gets in the end zone. That was one the best plays I have ever seen!


----------



## tedtan

Luck recovering the fumble and diving into the endzone for the TD was one of the more interesting "plays" I've seen in a while. 

And I didn't think Indy could come back at halftime, but DAMN, are they on fire in the second half!


----------



## pushpull7

Wow, a blowout to a nail-biter


----------



## tedtan

chrisharbin said:


> Wow, a blowout to a nail-biter



Indy ties it!

And takes the lead!


EDIT: and the win now, too. Who'da thought this at the half?


----------



## pushpull7

Well, I feel bad for Alex. I thought he was going to get a nice win. Too many injuries, and Indy was not to be denied.


----------



## Joose

Ahahaha. Go home Queefs!

But for real, WHAT A GAME.


----------



## technomancer

Talk about an epic collapse...


----------



## flexkill

tedtan said:


> Indy ties it!
> 
> And takes the lead!
> 
> 
> EDIT: and the win now, too. Who'da thought this at the half?



I cursed KC with me blowout talk  Now let me try that with the Saints. Saints don't have a chance outside in the cold....Philly is going to blow them out. Let's hope that works! 



C'mon Saints ....time to prove all this "can't play on the road" shit WRONG!


----------



## Shawn

That was by far one of the best Wildcard games I have ever watched. Could not believe Indy's resiliency....despite the turnovers, they just kept fighting and I really liked how their defense stepped it up in the 2nd half. Hilton played really well too. 

Hope this Saints/Eagles game is just as great.


----------



## tedtan

Shawn said:


> That was by far one of the best Wildcard games I have ever watched.



You can say that again.

Oh wait, I quoted you so you kind of already did.


----------



## potatohead

KC really got killed with injuries. They really needed to just pound the ball and kill the clock but they couldn't since both their backs were out of the game. Really unfortunate for them.


----------



## Joose

Let's go Philly! 

Never thought I'd say that; but I really like Foles... he was great for me in one of my fantasy leagues. 

And I do not like Drew Brees. Respect? Of course; but not like.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> Let's go Philly!
> 
> Never thought I'd say that; but I really like Foles... he was great for me in one of my fantasy leagues.
> 
> And I do not like Drew Brees. Respect? Of course; but not like.


What on earth could you possibly not like about Brees??? That is the craziest thing I ever heard!


----------



## Shawn

I like Brees but can't deny how well Foles and LeSean McCoy have played. I think the Saints defense is doing a good job in containing both players....although low scoring, great game.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> KC really got killed with injuries. They really needed to just pound the ball and kill the clock but they couldn't since both their backs were out of the game. Really unfortunate for them.



Yeah, I thought without the presence of Jamaal Charles, they still did alright but in the 2nd half, not so much. Seeing all those injuries on defense definitely did not do KC any good. Oh well, I still have to praise Andy Reid for how he's coached his team.


----------



## Joose

flexkill said:


> What on earth could you possibly not like about Brees??? That is the craziest thing I ever heard!



Haha. I know it sounds crazy. Part of it may be screwing me in past fantasy leagues. Including this season. 

It's certainly not a case of, "he's a douche" or anything.


----------



## pushpull7

It's over now.


----------



## flexkill

*SAINTS WIN!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tedtan

On a completely different note (and seemingly a completely different league ), the Texans cleaned house today. New head coach Bill O'Brien (formerly of Penn State) fired 8 assistant coaches including Wade Phillips today. Maybe they're serious about regrouping for next year, but it's too early to say - we'll have to wait and see who they hire as replacements and what they do with the player roster before making that call.


----------



## pushpull7

God, now I have to route for the ain'ts in next weeks game


----------



## flexkill

chrisharbin said:


> ain'ts


----------



## tedtan

chrisharbin said:


> God, now I have to route for the ain'ts in next weeks game





flexkill said:


>


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

chrisharbin said:


> ain'ts


----------



## Joose

chrisharbin said:


> God, now I have to route for the ain'ts in next weeks game



And I have to root for the San Diego Chokers tomorrow... I'd rather play them next week than Indy. 

So yeah, go San Di... *puke*



Anyway, damn Saints... 1 for 2 on my picks for this week then so far; luckily (and strangely) I was the only one to pick Indy. So no one is ahead of me at least. 

I've already picked Cincy to beat SD. So, yeah I want to face SD next week, but I was more realistic with my picks.


----------



## pushpull7

flexkill said:


>



HAHA! Come on man, people that are not saints fans don't like rob ryan!!!!!  

But hey, COME ON, I'm routing for you vs the seachickens!


----------



## pushpull7

haha, you guys are funny btw! Sports, fun fun fun.


----------



## potatohead

Saints don't have a good record in Seattle, first was the Lynch earthquake run and then they got smashed up here a few weeks ago. If SF wins tomorrow I can say I would rather play NO than SF, but it could be SF the next week in the NFC game anyway. Anything can happen of course, looking forward to it!!!


----------



## protest

I hate losing on the "drain the clock down field goal" bs, worst way to lose...other than blowing a 28 point lead...

Well, it was a good year, and hopefully they build on it next year. Time to get on the Broncos bandwagon again.


----------



## Shawn

The Saints/Eagles game wasn't nearly as exciting as the Chiefs/Colts game. That said....it looks like the Saints will pay another visit to Seattle and hopefully Seattle will be able to take care of business as they did last time they came to CLink. I was 2-2 on the picks. 

I can't wait to watch the 49ers/Packers game. That will be an interesting game. Even though I picked the 49ers. I do hope the Packers win.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> Saints don't have a good record in Seattle, first was the Lynch earthquake run and then they got smashed up here a few weeks ago. If SF wins tomorrow I can say I would rather play NO than SF, but it could be SF the next week in the NFC game anyway. Anything can happen of course, looking forward to it!!!



I feel the same way. Of course the team and coach Pete Carroll said via press conference that it doesn't matter who they play but you have to wonder if they'd rather play the Saints than the 49ers. I know as a fan, I'd rather Seattle play NO than SF. SF are hitting their stride and NO just won a playoff game on the road. Can they do it this time around with somewhat familiarity to playing in CLink? I hope not. Seattle must stop the Saints running game. I believe the Saints beat the Eagles because of their running game and defense which I thought played better. Last game, Rob Ryan's defensive looks didn't phase Russell Wilson....or Lynch for that matter. It'll be interesting to see what Rob Ryan has in store for Seattle this time around....that is if they play them. I hope with Percy Harvin back that it'll cause problems for the Saints defense and I hope Seattle's run defense is on it.


----------



## Joose

protest said:


> Time to get on the Broncos bandwagon again.



From Tebow to Manning, I think the wagon is full man.


----------



## Shawn

Seahawks' Marshawn Lynch fined $50K by NFL - NFL.com

Just insane.....Marshawn Lynch has always been quiet to the media. Also, on the Real Rob Report where Michael Robinson has a segment called "Messing with Marshawn" where he tries to get his teammate and best friend to talk to him. I just can't believe he is getting fined that much. 

His first press conference I have ever seen in a long, long time ~ http://www.seahawks.com/videos-photos/videos/Marshawn-Lynch-First-Round-Bye-Press-Conference/3376dc2a-b20c-4985-b3c5-442753ccd50b


----------



## Joose

^Some of the things players get fined for is just ridiculous. 



Cincy-SD game is pretty good so far. Not Indy-KC exciting, but how many games are? Lol


----------



## Shawn

Great game so far....I think Andy Dalton is playing well and I especially love the play with Marvin Jones. Giovani Bernard fumbles the ball but their defense holds up to give Andy Dalton another chance to put some points on the board. Cincinnati plays well at home and it'll be interesting to see how the Chargers adjust during halftime. Bengals up by 3....10-7.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> ^Some of the things players get fined for is just ridiculous.



Yeah, I agree. I didn't know that a player could get fined for such a thing. Strange indeed.


----------



## Shawn

Wow. So the Chargers win and head to mile high where they won just recently....interesting to see if they'll be able to do it again. I see Denver winning it but I thought the Chargers' defense played well and they look healthy. Offense did good as well.

I thought Andy Dalton and Marvin Jones played well in the first half but turnovers played a big role on why they couldn't execute in the second half. Dalton played terrible in the second half and again, I find it hard to trust him as a QB...he plays well, especially at home but always finds a way to be inconsistent....especially when they take a lead and blow it, unable to finish games and making a lot of mistakes. 

I have a friend at work that is a Bengals fan, sad day for him. I thought the Bengals would be able to pull it through but too many mistakes and their offense couldn't answer to SD's defense. Good game. The Chargers at Denver will be a great game too. Also, I'll be looking forward to the Colts playing the Pats in Foxborough.


----------



## tedtan

Shawn said:


> Wow. So the Chargers win and head to mile high where they won just recently....interesting to see if they'll be able to do it again. I see Denver winning it but I thought the Chargers' defense played well and they look healthy. Offense did good as well.
> 
> I thought Andy Dalton and Marvin Jones played well in the first half but turnovers played a big role on why they couldn't execute in the second half. Dalton played terrible in the second half and again, I find it hard to trust him as a QB...he plays well, especially at home but always finds a way to be inconsistent....especially when they take a lead and blow it, unable to finish games and making a lot of mistakes.



Agreed.


----------



## Shawn

That was a good game and great win for the 49ers.....I would have love to see GB win but now SF goes to Carolina....that'll be interesting. I thought the Packers played well in the second half on defense, despite their injuries.


----------



## pushpull7

Wow, wow, wow! I can't believe it. Now it's on to Carolina


----------



## flexkill

chrisharbin said:


> Wow, wow, wow! I can't believe it. Now it's on to Carolina



This Sir, is going to be one hell of a game. I see many injuries for both teams in this game. Whoever wins will be beaten up pretty badly I'm guessing so it will be a tough road after this meeting.


----------



## Shawn

Obviously the 49ers are going to want revenge for what had happen the last time they played Carolina but there is a lot of similarities with both these teams....good mobile quarterbacks with great defenses. The 49ers are just in their stride and playing really good playoff football. It'll be interesting to see how rested Carolina is and how what their game plan for SF is. Should be a great game. I'm hoping Seattle will take care of the Saints at home next week.


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> I'm hoping Seattle will take care of the Saints at home next week.


----------



## pushpull7

I'm only just now starting to calm down. I get a little too into it. Kaepernick, no knuck knuck today (other than the one pick) he was tremendous. Little worried about the D though. A little too much hotknifethroughbutter at times


----------



## potatohead

Was an entertaining day for sure. Dalton crapped the bed, felt bad for them. The games next weekend are going to be HUGELY entertaining. All four have the potential to be great games.


----------



## Joose

Bring on the Chargers! They will not be playing the same Broncos as last time. Welker will be back, our defense has been stepping up, etc.

When we're down at the half, we destroy. So here's to hoping we're down 17-14 at halftime!


----------



## Blood Tempest

The ONLY reason I'm truly bummed my Eagles lost to the Saints is because they should have won it! Kelly got over aggressive and went for it on too many 4th downs, costing us a minimum of 6 points! It would have decided the game for us. Such a heartbreaker when you see that happen. We go for that first 4th down and convert, then it only ends up backing up our field position, making a harder FG that Henery misses. Damn it! That would have been a 30ish yarder had they just kicked it the first time. As bummed as I am, we did great for this being a "rebuilding" year. We have many problems to address in the offseason, especially in regards to the defense. If they do it right and have a strong draft, I think they will be able to finish with an even better record next season. Sigh. Next year...

But in the meantime, GO CHARGERS!!!


----------



## protest

Blood Tempest said:


> But in the meantime, GO CHARGERS!!!



If they win the SB it will be the 5th straight year that the team the Eagles played in their home opener won the SB.

Quietly, the sports gods are trolling us.


----------



## Joose

Chargers are goin' down! 

Goddamnit, it's only Monday...


----------



## pushpull7

Blood Tempest said:


> The ONLY reason I'm truly bummed my Eagles lost to the Saints is because they should have won it! Kelly got over aggressive and went for it on too many 4th downs, costing us a minimum of 6 points! It would have decided the game for us. Such a heartbreaker when you see that happen. We go for that first 4th down and convert, then it only ends up backing up our field position, making a harder FG that Henery misses. Damn it! That would have been a 30ish yarder had they just kicked it the first time. As bummed as I am, we did great for this being a "rebuilding" year. We have many problems to address in the offseason, especially in regards to the defense. If they do it right and have a strong draft, I think they will be able to finish with an even better record next season. Sigh. Next year...
> 
> But in the meantime, GO CHARGERS!!!



Yeah, I was bummed.


----------



## pushpull7

protest said:


> If they win the SB it will be the 5th straight year that the team the Eagles played in their home opener won the SB.
> 
> Quietly, the sports gods are trolling us.



I don't know about trolling, but I'd pick SD over any team sans seattle right now. If Philis can have 'er one of those days and they win like that, it means they are a pretty complete team. God I hate him though


----------



## Joose

Hmmm... appears there is a pretty good chance of snow in Denver on Sunday. Anywhere between 2-12 inches, depending on what the wind decides to do. I really hope it's the former. 

38-17 Denver.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Bring on the Chargers! They will not be playing the same Broncos as last time. Welker will be back, our defense has been stepping up, etc.
> 
> When we're down at the half, we destroy. So here's to hoping we're down 17-14 at halftime!



I thought the Chargers stepped it up on defense against Cincy and they played pretty good the last game in Denver but I hope Denver's defense steps it up....they won't have Von Miller but they've survived without him but there defense has to step it up. Good news that Welker is back, should add a lot to their offense. I was going to say 34-31 Denver. I say Prater kicks the winning field goal as clutch as a kicker he is.


----------



## Joose

Prater's the man. The altitude helps; but even if it doesn't snow, it's supposed to be windy.

Hopefully it screws up SD more than us lol.

Also, if it turns into a running game, I have this suspicion that Montee Ball will have more yards than Moreno.


----------



## flexkill

Blood Tempest said:


> The ONLY reason I'm truly bummed my Eagles lost to the Saints is because they should have won it! Kelly got over aggressive and went for it on too many 4th downs, costing us a minimum of 6 points! It would have decided the game for us. Such a heartbreaker when you see that happen. We go for that first 4th down and convert, then it only ends up backing up our field position, making a harder FG that Henery misses. Damn it! That would have been a 30ish yarder had they just kicked it the first time. As bummed as I am, we did great for this being a "rebuilding" year. We have many problems to address in the offseason, especially in regards to the defense. If they do it right and have a strong draft, I think they will be able to finish with an even better record next season. Sigh. Next year...
> 
> But in the meantime, GO CHARGERS!!!



Philly should have won???? What??? You had better go look at the stats my man. We crushed the Eagles in every stat just about. If it not for Brees 2 INT's it would have been a blow out. Our defense shut the Eagles down until Keenan Lewis got hurt and Jackson started to get open. Keep in mind Jackson had 0 catches until KL was out of the game. The Saints were the better team period that night. 

Have a look at these:

-----------------NO--------PHI-------------------------------------------
First Downs:	26 - 17
Total Yards:	434 - 256
Passing Yards:	249 - 176
Rushing Yards:	185 - 80
Penalties: (Yds)	7(85) -	4(38)
Turnovers: 2	- 0
Punts (AVG)	3(25) -	5(39)
Time of Pos:	34:53 - 25:07
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

That does not look like a game Philly should have won to me.

EDIT: cant get the damn chart right  but you get the idea.....Saints won hands down. Basically we had more turnovers and more penalties and we STILL won


----------



## pushpull7

Well, I'm worried about those 6 seeds.


----------



## ScottyB724

In the last 20 years the #1 seeds have only met once in the superbowl. Independent of that, I don't believe Denver or Seattle will make it. Just a feeling.

Being a Bears guy, I'm just glad the Packers are done, now I can just enjoy the rest of the playoffs haha!


----------



## Blood Tempest

protest said:


> If they win the SB it will be the 5th straight year that the team the Eagles played in their home opener won the SB.
> 
> Quietly, the sports gods are trolling us.



I saw that stat and nearly barfed on myself. It makes me sick.



flexkill said:


> Philly should have won???? What??? You had better go look at the stats my man. We crushed the Eagles in every stat just about. If it not for Brees 2 INT's it would have been a blow out. Our defense shut the Eagles down until Keenan Lewis got hurt and Jackson started to get open. Keep in mind Jackson had 0 catches until KL was out of the game. The Saints were the better team period that night.
> 
> Have a look at these:
> 
> -----------------NO--------PHI-------------------------------------------
> First Downs:	26 - 17
> Total Yards:	434 - 256
> Passing Yards:	249 - 176
> Rushing Yards:	185 - 80
> Penalties: (Yds)	7(85) -	4(38)
> Turnovers: 2	- 0
> Punts (AVG)	3(25) -	5(39)
> Time of Pos:	34:53 - 25:07
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> That does not look like a game Philly should have won to me.
> 
> EDIT: cant get the damn chart right  but you get the idea.....Saints won hands down. Basically we had more turnovers and more penalties and we STILL won



You make a good point, but here's the thing, stats don't win you games, points do. Add 6 points to the board that night and what do you have? An Eagles win. I totally understand what you are saying, and these teams played a much tighter game than those numbers read. Fact of the matter is Brees made nearly deadly mistakes and had the Eagles just kicked TWO FGs instead of going for it, we would be talking about their chances this coming weekend. That game boiled down to our play calling and not capitalizing on turnovers enough. Plain and simple.


----------



## Shawn

Stats aside, I thought the Saints defense played well against the Eagles and did a good job stopping Shady McCoy and covering Jackson well. The Eagles still made some good plays though with Riley Cooper and outstanding rookie tight end Zach Ertz who played at Stanford, great players. I just thought the Saints defense played well enough for them to win the game, also running the ball. I think that is what you need in order to go on the road is a good defense and a good running game. Should be interesting to see how they play in Seattle....obviously they're going to make adjustments to be able to communicate in CenturyLink and Rob Ryan will probably have some defensive tricks up his sleeves....will be interesting and hoping for a good game and a Seattle win.


----------



## flexkill

Blood Tempest said:


> I saw that stat and nearly barfed on myself. It makes me sick.
> 
> 
> 
> You make a good point, but here's the thing, stats don't win you games, points do. Add 6 points to the board that night and what do you have? An Eagles win. I totally understand what you are saying, and these teams played a much tighter game than those numbers read. Fact of the matter is Brees made nearly deadly mistakes and had the Eagles just kicked TWO FGs instead of going for it, we would be talking about their chances this coming weekend. That game boiled down to our play calling and not capitalizing on turnovers enough. Plain and simple.



Well if we are living in what if's....lets take away Brees 2 INT's and add 14 points. Then we blow Philly out. We dominated that game dude, and gave Philly every chance to win it with turnovers and penalties. The stats don't lie.


----------



## Ralyks

I'm just gonna say it now, San Diego is going to upset everyone and win this thing.

...

...

No, no, I'm still going with Seattle


----------



## Joose

San Diego won't be upsetting anyone but their fans.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> I'm just gonna say it now, San Diego is going to upset everyone and win this thing.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> No, no, I'm still going with Seattle


lol...the Chargers are last year's Ravens it seems but I still think Denver will beat them. But then again, anything can happen...I hope Seattle goes all the way.


----------



## pushpull7

49ers for the win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## potatohead

It's only effing Tuesday?!?!? 

Want... to... watch... Foooottballl sooo badddd


----------



## Joose

At the start of the season, I said it would be Denver and San Francisco. If I was right, I'm going to regret not putting money on it.


----------



## Shawn

I said Seattle and Denver....SF is hitting their stride however...they're the team to beat. I remember the first game of the season when they beat GB, they looked impressive but Seattle was still ranked higher. Obviously having been to the SB, they know what it takes and this time around they just might.....I hope not. I hope it's Seattle and Denver.


----------



## pushpull7

3 road games in a row? That's pretty tough and it's totally east coast. We'll see though.


----------



## Shawn

SF is the best road team right now at 7-2. They also did the best in their division even though Seattle won it. I think it should come down to SF at Seattle for the Conference Championship.


----------



## Joose

So glad football starts tomorrow. This has been a really long week, waiting for the Denver-SD game.


----------



## Blood Tempest

flexkill said:


> Well if we are living in what if's....lets take away Brees 2 INT's and add 14 points. Then we blow Philly out. We dominated that game dude, and gave Philly every chance to win it with turnovers and penalties. The stats don't lie.



It's not even "what ifs," it's PLAY CALLING. Boneheaded 4th downs killed us. It's not like I'm saying what if Riley Cooper had caught that pass in the 4th quarter or something. I'm talking about a standard, should be no brainer play call in more than 2 instances. It was a close game. Not a domination by either side.

That being said....GO SAN DIEGO CHARGERS!!! I love me an underdog and I love what Rivers, Allen, & company have been doing. Their D has stepped up in leaps and bounds since week 1. Good on them! And to that I give you, the Rivers faces:
http://notsportscenter.com/10riversfaces/


----------



## Joose

Well, hopefully this is the only face Phyllis will be making:


----------



## Shawn

Lol^ Steve Mariucci said that Phillip Rivers was a yapper and he compared him to Richard Sherman on his coach's show podcast with Brian Billick. He does do a lot of yapping and some of the faces he makes are hilarious. 



Seattle Seahawks' Percy Harvin will play vs. Saints - NFL.com

^ Really Excited about Percy Harvin coming back. I hope he stays healthy throughout the course of the ball game.


----------



## pushpull7

Yeah, that's why I don't like Phillis  I think you should play the game and SHOW people how good you are, not talk so much trash.

Ok, I'm pretty nervous now (after being good all week! )


----------



## flexkill

Gonna see if the Saints can SHOCK the world! Not much longer now until we get to see what Saints team shows up!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

New England/Seattle Super Bowl


----------



## pushpull7

flexkill said:


> Gonna see if the Saints can SHOCK the world! Not much longer now until we get to see what Saints team shows up!



I'd love a SF hosting NO in the championship


----------



## pushpull7

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> New England/Seattle Super Bowl



Maybe. But NE has to get by those pesky SD superchargers..........


----------



## Joose

^Chargers go away tomorrow. 

My picks:
Seahawks>Saints
Panthers>49ers
Colts>Patriots
Broncos>Chargers


----------



## flexkill

Oh my Lawd!!!! I thought Bush killed Harvin!!!! What a freaking hit! D has showed up today!


----------



## pushpull7

Well, that's over


----------



## pushpull7

See, that is the thing that pisses me off about wilson. He throws up a DUCK and harvin comes down with it. Not only are they good, but they are SO LUCKY!

You can't beat the seachickens at home, with that talent and that kinda luck.


----------



## Shawn

Looking good so far for the 'Hawks. Really enjoy watching their defense and Percy Harvin although he is fragile and may suffer injuries as he has been pulled off the field twice. I hope he's okay. 16-0 at the half. Go Hawks!


----------



## Joose

Saints D did their part, but not enough to overcome to issues on Offense. And then of course... there's the BEAST. 

1 pick down. I won my money back last week, I need to profit this time lol.


----------



## Shawn

Great game. Especially for Seattle's defense. It was a nail-biter towards the end there but thank god they pulled it through. Go Hawks!


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> ^Chargers go away tomorrow.
> 
> My picks:
> Seahawks>Saints
> Panthers>49ers
> Colts>Patriots
> Broncos>Chargers



I like your picks and I would've picked Carolina but I think the 49ers are strong. I also was tempted to pick the Colts but in Foxborough in the rain, I went with the Pats. Should be a great game.


----------



## Joose

Newton and Luck constantly surprise and impress me. Guess I'm just banking on it happening again lol.


----------



## potatohead

I have no fingernails left, damn. NO defense played well against the pass and they ran it a lot better than I figured they would. Seattle shutting down Graham really helped a lot. They should have had one of those picks at the end (or the onside kick) which would have made it less of a crazy nail biter. Looking forward to the other three games and how this will shape up for next week.

I really hope Harvin is ok too, I don't know if he should have been back in there. He got just crushed the first time.


----------



## flexkill

Congrats Seattle. The Saints put up a valiant effort...Seahawks are just too damn good. I knew this was a tough one to pull off but if Saints played first half the way they played the second....might have pulled it off. 

IMHO the only way Seattle does not win the Superbowl is if they beat themselves. Denver has no chance in my opinion...The AFC has to pray Sanfran or Carolina beat Seattle.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Joose said:


> ^Chargers go away tomorrow.
> 
> My picks:
> Seahawks>Saints
> Panthers>49ers
> Colts>Patriots
> Broncos>Chargers



Everyone seems to be picking the Colts over the Pats but I just don't buy it

I guess we'll find out in a bit


----------



## Joose

So far, it's in NE's hands. But, the Colts are a pretty damn good comeback team.


----------



## Joose

Indy VS Blount anyone? Wow.


----------



## Demiurge

Horrifying.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Demiurge said:


>



ahhh I saw that
I wanted to believe he just had a drink but I don't think that was the case


----------



## gunshow86de

Luck was just upset because his colony had an unsuccessful barn raising earlier this evening.


----------



## Joose

I'm bad at lip reading lol.


----------



## pushpull7

Well that was boring mostly. Luckily, I got "push" today to pass the time  

I'm guessing my season will be over as of tomorrow. If not, it will be the following week for sure.


----------



## flexkill

chrisharbin said:


> Well that was boring mostly. Luckily, I got "push" today to pass the time
> 
> I'm guessing my season will be over as of tomorrow. If not, it will be the following week for sure.



dude you need more faith in your team bro. Sanfran ain't no joke....and I think will beat the Panthers down. Unfortunately I hate both teams!


----------



## Joose

^I was thinking the same about no faith. I don't care how bad the Broncos are in the future, they will beat EVERYONE. 

That being said, GO BRONCOS! Less than 6 hours till kick off.


----------



## Ralyks

Man, Andrew Luck needs to stop playing like Andy Dalton.


----------



## Joose

I think the 49ers-Panthers game is going to have a score like NE-Indy. 

And far as my game... Manning will have at least 4 TDs. Lightning doesn't strike the same place twice!


----------



## pushpull7

I wouldn't be so sure. I'm confident about denver.

@this game: I'm too old for this shit


----------



## Ivyx

This 9ers-Panthers game is ugly. Three(?) headbutt penalties so far and innumerable interference/roughness penalties.


----------



## Joose

Well, based on everyone else's picks... as long as Denver wins, I'll get my money back again. 

GO BRONCOS!


----------



## pushpull7

Well, we'll see you in seattle. Somehow, I think this is the game everyone cared about the most.


----------



## potatohead

I say Denver beats SD but then loses next week to Brady. Seattle Pats SB... Which scares me as a huge Seattle fan. However I'm probably getting ahead of myself as SF played great today and next week will be a slugfest in Seattle.


----------



## Shawn

Yeah, Blount was a monster running that ball last night. I thought both Belichick and Carroll had a same plan of running the ball and Blount played really well as well as Marshawn. 

So the 'Hawks will host the 49ers next week....it's going to be tough. Kaepernick stated after the game that they aren't the same team as they were the last time they visited Seattle and he's right. This team can pretty much win anywhere, they're just built tough. I hope Seattle is ready. I hope Percy Harvin is okay to go as well. 

Looking forward to the Broncos/Chargers game tonight. I got Denver winning. Denver and New England in the Conference round.


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Congrats Seattle. The Saints put up a valiant effort...Seahawks are just too damn good. I knew this was a tough one to pull off but if Saints played first half the way they played the second....might have pulled it off.
> 
> IMHO the only way Seattle does not win the Superbowl is if they beat themselves. Denver has no chance in my opinion...The AFC has to pray Sanfran or Carolina beat Seattle.



Cheers. You guys played well, stepped it up on defense and ran the ball and IMO, I think Russell Wilson struggles against good defenses...0 TDs, 9/18 for 103 yds and mostly Marshawn Lynch making the plays, I feel he carried the team and the defense playing well. I would love to give credit to Wilson but I have to give it to Lynch and their defense. I completely agree that the Seahawks can't beat themselves. If they do, it'll be their defense making plays and Marshawn Lynch stepping up.

Russell Wilson struggles against SF's front 7 as he has said in numerous press conferences that they are the best front 7 in football and I hope he gets rid of the ball quick instead of holding onto the ball and taking sacks. Anyway, Russell Wilson is the master of improvisation and I believe he'll play better.


----------



## Joose

It would be nice to have Brady play in our house for once.



Edit: Yeaaaah. SO good to have Welker back. 14-0 Denver as of now.


----------



## Shawn

Wow. The Chargers defense and their penalties. This is looking like a blowout to me. It'll be interesting to see how the Chargers adjust during halftime.


----------



## pushpull7

Go Payton!


----------



## Joose

Woo! SD was comin' back with a vengeance haha.

Bring on Brady! Let's see how he does with our crowd; we were pretty goddamn loud tonight.


----------



## pushpull7

So we've got two ones, a two and a five next sunday. Having a tough time believing (pragmatically) that the niners can win ANOTHER road game (this will be 4 in a row)


----------



## Shawn

Nice effort by the Chargers towards the end but it begs the question as to why they didn't do that in the first place.  I knew Denver would win this game but I thought it would've been a better game if SD kept it close. Nice win for Denver. They played very well. Went 4-0 in my picks this week.


----------



## pushpull7

One thing I hate about football day......."better cardboard, better, topping (that's singular) papa johns"....


----------



## potatohead

There really are a crapton of commercials. I like to give the game about an hour headstart on the DVR and then you can skip past the ads and catch up about the end of the game anyway... But it's hard to do that this time of year.


----------



## gunshow86de

Never change Phillip, never change.


----------



## Joose

^I laughed so fcuking hard when I saw that during the game. That was after one of Julius Thomas' game clinching completions.


----------



## pushpull7

Poor philip. 

Btw, I really do not condone what kap did yesterday.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

does anyone have a gif of the 49ers linebacker jumping over the O-line before the snap in the Panthers game?

EDIT: found it


----------



## pushpull7

Pretty bad. I think he'll get a bit of a hard time for that. At least it wasn't costly.


----------



## Joose

It is such a shame Chris Harris Jr tore his ACL. Him AND Von Miller? Ugh.

Really hope Mr Champ Bailey feels good enough to take that spot... which Harris took over for Bailey in the first place lol.

Manning and Brady have both won a Super Bowl after hosting the other in the AFC Championship game.... Hoping that trend continues! No need to break Manning's "hasn't lost to the same team twice in a season since 2007" stat right??

This game is going to be Super Bowl exciting for me.


----------



## Shawn

I'm just hoping the 'Hawks can get their passing game going. I know Marshawn Lynch is beast and all but they need to step it up and take some heat off of him. 

This - Seahawks offense must find ways to be better, even against the best


----------



## Joose

Laughed even harder when this happened. But because of Robert Ayers mocking Rivers. 






Mile High may be one of his favorite places to play, but not when the crowd is THAT fired up. 

5 Neutral Zone Infractions.


----------



## Joose

Double. Oops


----------



## Shawn

I thought it was funny when Eric Decker ran out of bounds and Rivers bumped into him outside the sideline...looked like he did it on purpose. Decker had a little surprised look too.


----------



## Joose

Forgot all about that, you're right. 

I was devastated when Decker tripped on that return. And even more devastated when Holliday's got called back. That dude is so fast when he can hold onto the ball.


----------



## Ralyks

Surprised no one mentioned this:
Ken Whisenhunt accepts job as Tennessee Titans coach - NFL.com

Figured he would be a lock for Detroit. Oh well.


----------



## Robby the Robot

Out of all the head coaching jobs that were out there, I'm surprised Detroit is STILL open.  Detroit is a talented squad, they just need someone to help them play more discipline.


----------



## Robby the Robot

BREAKING: As I watch Numbers Never Lie according to ESPN insiders the Lions hired Jim Caldwell as their head coach.


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> Surprised no one mentioned this:
> Ken Whisenhunt accepts job as Tennessee Titans coach - NFL.com
> 
> Figured he would be a lock for Detroit. Oh well.



Yeah, I thought so too. I think Whisenhunt did a fantastic job in SD and although the Arizon Cardinals had issues with their quarterbacks last year, I still thought he did alright in Arizona last season. I expect him to do well in Tennessee. There is a lot of talent on both sides of the ball and as I said earlier with a healthy Jake Locker, this team will be great IMO. I thought Detroit would've been a better move but I like Caldwell and I was not surprise to hear the news of him headed to Detroit. He's great and I think he'll do fine. I just hope Stafford gets better and maybe this will help. I was looking at the draft needs for each team and it seems as though another receiver would help ease the pressure off Calvin Johnson and maybe some O-lineman and possibly some DBs as well. It was a sad thing to see the Lions not make the playoffs with the amount of talent they have. Hopefully Caldwell well get a good thing going there as it was said that the Lions organization is the most exciting organization for a new coach to go to.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Forgot all about that, you're right.
> 
> I was devastated when Decker tripped on that return. And even more devastated when Holliday's got called back. That dude is so fast when he can hold onto the ball.



I feel the same way about negated plays. The Seahawks like to run Robert Turbin, the 2nd runningback who I think is a great runningback but everytime he hits a huge play, it gets called back, everytime! It's insane. It's almost as though it is impossible for him to run without any of the offensive lineman getting called on a hold of sorts. I've seen it all season. It's not like Turbin is anything like Marshawn Lynch but still, the guy is fast and can run but never seems to get a huge play without it being called back. 

Now, as far as kickoff returns go....Seattle has had some returns called back as well. Michael Morgan has had penalties which have negated some returns by Golden Tate and it's just bugs me to see it. I hate penalties but those are the rules. I just wish Seattle would clean up their penalties as they lead the league with penalties, it'd be nice if they clean up their penalties.


----------



## Joose

Am I crazy for putting my money on SF this week? 'Cause I did lol.


----------



## pushpull7

Joose said:


> Am I crazy for putting my money on SF this week? 'Cause I did lol.



We're fracked now 

Didn't you pick the colts, panthers last week?


----------



## pushpull7

@coaches:

"Stafford and Johnson? Nah give me Locker "  

"Hey chud, whatduya think of the next guy taking the Browns job?" 

Both of those jobs seem like there are inherent issues.


----------



## Joose

chrisharbin said:


> We're fracked now
> 
> Didn't you pick the colts, panthers last week?



Yes.... 

But also picked the Broncos and Seahawks.

Then again, I've been 50/50 the past 2 weeks. Well if that keeps up... sorry, but I hope it's the 49ers that I have wrong. Lol


----------



## pushpull7

Everybody hates on the niners. It's killing the media having to talk about them!  They'll be happy when they are done so that they can go back to talking about tony romo.


----------



## pushpull7

Or mark sanchez and his scrunchy.


----------



## potatohead

Haha Mark Sanchez. The only thing I remember about him is the butt fumble.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Joose said:


> Am I crazy for putting my money on SF this week? 'Cause I did lol.



I could see them pulling it off

I'd like to see a Denver/Seattle super bowl, though


----------



## asher

Joose said:


> Am I crazy for putting my money on SF this week? 'Cause I did lol.



Nope 

Do people _actually_ hate the Niners? Or is it just the not-the-usual-favorites-get-out-of-here-you-upstarts kinda thing?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

asher said:


> Do people _actually_ hate the Niners? Or is it just the not-the-usual-favorites-get-out-of-here-you-upstarts kinda thing?



I do

Kaepernick is a punk
Harbaugh is a douche

The whole team comes across as trashy,
A bunch of dildos if you ask me


----------



## flexkill

Awesome commercial is awesome commercial!


----------



## Joose

^I saw one like that with Welker recently. All about not giving up because you're small, etc. Welker is a tiny receiver, but such a beast. I'm calling it now, Welker will have TWO scores on New England this Sunday. Yeah I said it. 



MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I do
> 
> Kaepernick is a punk
> Harbaugh is a douche
> 
> The whole team comes across as trashy,
> A bunch of dildos if you ask me



I agree with Kaep, I can't stand him. Harbaugh's alright in my book, even if a little too angry most of the time.


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Awesome commercial is awesome commercial!




Yeah, saw that last night and I like his story and a great player. He's the reason why Michael Robinson was let go but after getting injured in Arizona in week 7, Robinson came back. Now that Coleman is healthy, they've both been playing which is cool that they both get to stay on the team.


----------



## Shawn

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I do
> 
> Kaepernick is a punk
> Harbaugh is a douche
> 
> The whole team comes across as trashy,
> A bunch of dildos if you ask me



While I may agree with you, I still have a lot of respect for their team, talent-wise.

I really want the Seahawks to beat them.


----------



## gunshow86de

This is a grown man.


----------



## asher

gunshow86de said:


> This is a grown man.



Nice dance moves! 

I could see Kaep being one of many punks and Harbaugh being one of many... overly-invested and highly expressive coaches, but I definitely haven't seen the rest of the team in that light.

Maybe it's from growing up in the heydey of the Montana years.


----------



## Shawn

Harbaugh is funny on this vid~


----------



## pushpull7

I could say the same about seattle.


----------



## potatohead

chrisharbin said:


> I could say the same about seattle.



While Carroll is a little bit off the wall, Harbaugh is on another level. It's like every single call is life or death to him.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> While Carroll is a little bit off the wall, Harbaugh is on another level. It's like every single call is life or death to him.





The way I see it. Everybody on the team is just competitive and that is what Pete Carroll is all about. Competition. He has high regards for the 49ers. I would like to think that Harbaugh respects Carroll.


----------



## Joose

Any coach that doesn't respect the opponent's coach is going to lose, every time.


Also, I'm ridiculously anxious for this game against New England. It feels soooo far away.


----------



## Crimsonghost

Shawn said:


> The way I see it. Everybody on the team is just competitive and that is what Pete Carroll is all about. Competition. He has high regards for the 49ers. I would like to think that Harbaugh respects Carroll.



Those two hate each other. Personally, I can't stand Carroll. But I do agree that Harbaugh is a bit intense. 

As far as the niners hate goes, I just moved to seattle and the hate up here is intense. I can't stand hawks fans and every time I turn on the news it's the only thing they talk about. They just have no respect for other teams (I lol'd when the news team called Drew brees a "mediocre quarterback at best").


----------



## Blood Tempest

The only team I remotely give a shit to see win at this point is Seattle. Their fans have suffered long enough and they deserve a successful season. I hope they ruin everyone that's left in their path. I really dislike Kaepernick and think he'll end up being a fraud like Vick and all the other rushing QBs. Peyton has a ring, Brady has too many, let's see Beast Mode and Wilson get some jewelry. Go Seachickens, go 12th man!


----------



## Joose

Wilson can wait. Peyton needs at least 1 more before he retires.


----------



## Shawn

Crimsonghost said:


> Those two hate each other. Personally, I can't stand Carroll. But I do agree that Harbaugh is a bit intense.
> 
> As far as the niners hate goes, I just moved to seattle and the hate up here is intense. I can't stand hawks fans and every time I turn on the news it's the only thing they talk about. They just have no respect for other teams (I lol'd when the news team called Drew brees a "mediocre quarterback at best").



While I'll agree that there are bad Seahawk fans out there, I can assure you that most of the "good fans" respect the 49ers and the same goes for Carroll and the team, most of them anyway.....Carroll has stated numerous times via press conferences that he respects Harbaugh. 

What gets me about the bad fans is that they add fuel to the fire. I understand it's a rivalry but some things just get taken too far. Most 49er fans I've come across are absolutely disrespectful to the point where they wish injuries upon their rival team players.....or, if they get hurt, it's a laughing matter and the name calling is insane as well.


----------



## Shawn

Blood Tempest said:


> The only team I remotely give a shit to see win at this point is Seattle. Their fans have suffered long enough and they deserve a successful season. I hope they ruin everyone that's left in their path. I really dislike Kaepernick and think he'll end up being a fraud like Vick and all the other rushing QBs. Peyton has a ring, Brady has too many, let's see Beast Mode and Wilson get some jewelry. Go Seachickens, go 12th man!



I surely hope they can win this Sunday. Kaepernick's comment at the end of their game in Charlotte was that they are a different team than they were the last time they came and I completely agree with having their key players back, they have gotten better. Also, they went back to the fundamentals of their running game through mid-season and their defense is healthy and they got healthy at the right time. 

If they play defense like they did against the Panthers, it'll be hard for Russell Wilson to make plays. I see this game as both teams pressuring the quarterbacks, loading the box to stop the run and with each team taking some kind of advantage of the safeties. 49ers have great linebackers who are smart and quick. Wilson struggled against them the last time at Candlestick. Seattle's defense should pressure Kaepernick but he has the ability to run and once he does, he's gone. So it'll be a tough task. I hope they can do it. Go Hawks!


----------



## Blood Tempest

If there's a team that is quick enough to contain Kaepernick's running, it's Seattle. I think it's going to be a MUCH different game this time around. I feel like Beast Mode will be in full effect. I can't wait to see this game.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

As much as I like the Seahawks and would like to see them win on Sunday, I can't help but be irritated by all the attention their fanbase gets now.

When the team was losing I wasn't hearing anything about how dedicated the fans are and how they're a great fanbase like in Pittsburgh and Green Bay, but now that the team is winning suddenly it's the best fanbase in the NFL.


----------



## 02poncho

Were forgetting that having Crabtree back is going to take some of Seattles secondary pressure away from the run game and even if Crabtree only draws single coverage (likely Sherman) its going to open up lanes for both Gore and Kaepernick. Now that all of SF's receivers are healthy, they aren't likely to stack the box as hard as they usually would against this team.


----------



## 02poncho

A Denver-Seattle Super Bowl NEEDS to happen for two reasons:

1. It will cement Peyton's legacy if he is able to overcome a truly elite defense.

2. It will cement Seattle's defense as one of the greatest (THE greatest?) to ever play the game if they can shut down the #1 offense in NFL history...without the aid of their stadium.


----------



## potatohead

No Harvin for Sunday, so that's a real bummer. However KJ Wright is a real possibility after breaking his foot about six weeks ago. That guy is one heck of a linebacker and adds greatly to the run defense and to the pass rush when needed.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Would be nice to see Manning capture his second and then ride off into the sunset just as Elway did. (right when Peyton had just entered the league)

Pats vs Hawks would be cool. (northeast vs northwest)
A victory there would probably solidify Belichick's status as the greatest coach in NFL history. (why don't people bring up Chuck Noll more in that discussion?)

No matter who gets in this week it's going to be a young gun vs old gun shootout at the Bowl. 
In both cases the young gun will have the defensive advantage making it even more heroic for the old gun should he win.

Media will sure love this one!


----------



## pushpull7

potatohead said:


> While Carroll is a little bit off the wall, Harbaugh is on another level. It's like every single call is life or death to him.



I dunno. I'm not kreskin, but I don't think of Carroll as any different. He may be more "likable" to the media, but Harbaugh is a good coach. He did it with SD, he did it with Stanford, he's done it with the noners. I don't think he's a bad guy, at least he's not being so smug.


----------



## pushpull7

So it's all down to this.

Sea/SF: Can knuckknukc get over the seattle blues? 

DEN/NE: Can Manning get past the "hump" considering the matchup?

I got brady/wilson in the SB. (which I won't watch  ) but is there some magic? Mannin has better receivers........Hmmmmmmmmmm. Dunno. Wilson has the "legion of boom" which should be sufficient, but maybe those physical wides/TE can get something going?

Stay tuned. The noners have exceeded my expectations this year......who knows...........


----------



## Crimsonghost

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> When the team was losing I wasn't hearing anything about how dedicated the fans are and how they're a great fanbase like in Pittsburgh and Green Bay, but now that the team is winning suddenly it's the best fanbase in the NFL.



^this. 100%

As much as I want the niners back in the Super Bowl, my money is on Payton this year. He's had a hell of a season and earned it. I don't think kap is ready (although the rest of the team is), and the chickens arnt there yet either.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> No Harvin for Sunday, so that's a real bummer. However KJ Wright is a real possibility after breaking his foot about six weeks ago. That guy is one heck of a linebacker and adds greatly to the run defense and to the pass rush when needed.



Yeah, I knew it was a long shot on getting Harvin back so soon but was hoping he'd have a speedy recovery. Pete Carroll did say that he'd be ready to go next week, if they're fortunate enough to get past SF. 

The way I see it is that they have won a lot of games without him and they should be fine but Seattle's offense hasn't been that great as of late and I would think that the team is going to miss him. It's a bummer. 

It is good news that KJ Wright is coming back. He's had a speedy recovery and is ready to go. The more pass-rushers, the better.


----------



## Joose

My friend's Facebook status just cracked me up.

"Since my Saints let me down, I predict:

Seacocks 27, Vaginers 24
Donkeys 41, Cheating Assholes 34"


----------



## 02poncho

I love Peyton. Watched him grow up as a Gators fan [with his Vols never able to topple us ] and he was always fun to watch in Indy as he'd slowly but surely break the will of defenses and start picking them apart. But if Manning can't beat Brady with this LOADED of a Broncos team and that make-shift NE team, I'm afraid he will go down only as the best regular season QB in NFL history. Today is a MUST win for him.


----------



## Joose

What unbelievably perfect weather here in Denver today!

67° at kickoff, they say. SIXTY-SEVEN. I haven't seen that high of a temp in awhile. Fitting, that it would be today.

UNITED IN ORANGE, GO BRONCOS!


----------



## Joose

Next stop: SUPER BOWL!


----------



## Shawn

Congrats to Denver for advancing to the SB....now if Seattle can get it together in the 2nd half. Go Hawks!


----------



## Shawn

TD Beast Mode!!!


----------



## technomancer

Watching this Seattle / San Francisco game, I can't even see why they bothered to play when the refs had CLEARLY decided Seattle was going to the Super Bowl  The officiating in this second half has been freaking awful


----------



## Jlang

technomancer said:


> Watching this Seattle / San Francisco game, I can't even see why they bothered to play when the Refs had CLEARLY decided Seattle was going to the SuperBowl  This is just freaking awful



So much this, its absolutely disgusting that the refs are deciding what happens in this game. And good god no BOWMAN!


----------



## asher

technomancer said:


> Watching this Seattle / San Francisco game, I can't even see why they bothered to play when the refs had CLEARLY decided Seattle was going to the Super Bowl  The officiating in this second half has been freaking awful



This has gone from being an excellent game to being a complete shit show. It's been for a bunch of reasons, but mostly this (the Kaep interception was painful too).

And holy shit Lynch is slippery as .....


----------



## technomancer

I honestly didn't care who won, but that was ridiculous


----------



## pushpull7

Horrible officiating. 

Anyway, congrats to seattle. 

It's been fun, see you guys in 6 months.


----------



## asher

That drive was so good until then too.

ed: oh god, flipped back to game for a sec. got Sherman ranting like a complete ....wad.


----------



## technomancer

Also wow is Sherman an obnoxious dickhead


----------



## Shawn

Some bad calls, I agree. I feel a little guilty for the win but man, what a great game! Seattle's D is no joke and I believe the 49ers are the best team they have ever played...by far! Congrats to the 'Hawks and the 12th man.


----------



## Shawn

technomancer said:


> Also wow is Sherman an obnoxious dickhead



Yeah, he can be one for sure. He is just very competitive and has a huge ass chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Joose

1. The Officials are Seattle fans.

2. Kaep is a dildo, I'm glad the game sealer was him throwing an INT.

3. Sherman is annoying. 

Super Bowl: The best Offense vs the best Defense. BRING IT ON!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Seahawks/Broncos Super Bowl!
I thought the Pats would be in it, but this is definitely my 'ideal' super bowl matchup

I just hope the Seahawks don't wear those god awful grey uniforms


----------



## Shawn

You know in Sherman's defense, he does a whole hell of a lot for the community of Seattle with helping less fortunate kids who are challenged mentally and physically. I'm not ranting, just that i'm looking at it from a competitive standpoint. Many players on the Seattle Seahawks play with a chip on their shoulder whether it's from being undrafted or in Sherman's case, not being drafted by his own college coach, Harbaugh. 

I do agree that Sherman can be annoying but I find a lot of players who are competitive or not, can be just as annoying. 

Anyway, looking forward to the Superbowl. Denver is no joke. Should be a great game!


----------



## Joose

^Oh I respect the fcuk out of Sherman. But yelling at the camera as if it's Crabtree? Gotta control those emotions lol.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Yeah Sherman is a total trash talker but it's all about being uber competitive. He's still a really good and well educated guy.


----------



## Shawn

Well, he did make the play that gave the win. Also, bad officiating aside, let's not forget that Kaepernick turned the ball over twice and failed in the last drive.....Sherman later stated that he said "good game, but I'm the best corner" which made Crabtree push him away. It was kind of surprising and funny when he was yelling at the reporter....scared her.

I think Marshawn Lynch was the X factor of this game. Doug Baldwin had some clutch plays and Kearse had one. The other one should've been 49ers ball, that was a bad call. But other than Lynch, Baldwin and Kearse, definitely their defense. Especially in the 2nd half.


----------



## Joose

It's going to be a damn good Super Bowl. Our rush defense has been very good all season, but Lynch is a scary, scary opponent.

Colorado vs Washington Super BOWL.


----------



## potatohead

In the NFC game, it was obvious to me on the running into the kicker penalty that probably should have been a roughing the kicker penalty, the refs didn't want to try and decide the game, so I think they were worried about calling the 15 yarder on that one. However, earlier on the Sherman defensive holding led to a Niners first down and then the big 55 years run by Kap. That should have been pass interference IMO and no first down in that case (they were about four yards short of the first). Also the Bowman interception/fumble recovery was a very bad call but in the end it didn't matter since Lynch fumbled the next play anyway and SF actually ended up 10 yards further into the field. I do hope Bowman will be able to recover for next year, that was ugly and nothing I ever want to see on the field for any team. I am totally amazed he was even able to hold onto the ball during that play. 

Three guys not getting enough attention are Chancellor, Baldwin and Bennett. All three were total difference makers today and had amazing games. Sherman will get the credit for the last play but really that was the first or second time he was thrown at the whole game. I also wish he'd be a bit more humble but I can understand he was super pumped up during that interview. 

SF has a killer, killer defence. They are one hell of a team. Ultimately it was Kap's arm that did them in. Three turnovers in favor of Seattle in the second half and without any of those, the game probably goes a different way. 

Lastly I have no fingernails left and my stomach is still churning and the game has been over for over an hour, lol. One of the best games I have watched probably ever.


----------



## Joose

Uh oooooh. Belichick is mad about Welker's hit on Talib. "Deliberate block to take out Talib", "One of the worst plays I've ever seen."

Really, Belichick? Really?

I just watched the clip of it like 10 times. If anything, Welker looked like he was trying to shield himself FROM Talib. 

Cheatin' ass Belichick is all butthurt. 

If we wanted to injure someone, we sure as fcuk wouldn't have used our smallest, concussion-prone and one of our most valuable receivers.

Normally it doesn't bother me when coaches talk like that, but Belichick is another story. He shouldn't be allowed to say a damn thing, with all the dirty shit he's pulled.


----------



## Shawn

I read that Welker felt bad for Brady as well. I think Belichick knows he's wrong about Welker's hit. It hurts to see players get injured and you could see the difference without Talib in the game as Dennard is much shorter and Thomas was able to get open very easily, a bad matchup imo......that said, it'll be interesting to see if they'll put Sherman on Thomas and I'm wondering if Byron Maxwell or Walter Thurmond will do well against Decker, Julius Thomas, Welker, Tamme, etc. I know they could put Sherman anywhere but the receiving corps along with Manning will be a huge test.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> In the NFC game, it was obvious to me on the running into the kicker penalty that probably should have been a roughing the kicker penalty, the refs didn't want to try and decide the game, so I think they were worried about calling the 15 yarder on that one. However, earlier on the Sherman defensive holding led to a Niners first down and then the big 55 years run by Kap. That should have been pass interference IMO and no first down in that case (they were about four yards short of the first). Also the Bowman interception/fumble recovery was a very bad call but in the end it didn't matter since Lynch fumbled the next play anyway and SF actually ended up 10 yards further into the field. I do hope Bowman will be able to recover for next year, that was ugly and nothing I ever want to see on the field for any team. I am totally amazed he was even able to hold onto the ball during that play.
> 
> Three guys not getting enough attention are Chancellor, Baldwin and Bennett. All three were total difference makers today and had amazing games. Sherman will get the credit for the last play but really that was the first or second time he was thrown at the whole game. I also wish he'd be a bit more humble but I can understand he was super pumped up during that interview.
> 
> SF has a killer, killer defence. They are one hell of a team. Ultimately it was Kap's arm that did them in. Three turnovers in favor of Seattle in the second half and without any of those, the game probably goes a different way.
> 
> Lastly I have no fingernails left and my stomach is still churning and the game has been over for over an hour, lol. One of the best games I have watched probably ever.



Yeah, it was real nailbiter for sure. Doug Baldwin is so clutch and has showed up huge in a lot of games. I remember earlier in the season against the Texans, that catch he made on the sideline, was huge and he has done that all year. 

He made a statement in the press conference after the game about how the league and the nfl network has referred to all the receivers as "pedestrians" and he said that as a pedestrian, he will walk to the Superbowl. Kearse said it as well as he was the one who scored the TD. The way I see it, the Hawks are just a team that relies heavily on the run game and Marshawn Lynch epitomizes the face of the franchise as well as leaning on their defense. So really when they have to make a few plays in the passing game, it's all that's needed but I told myself that I'd like to see their receivers step it up in this game and I feel that Baldwin, Kearse and even Tate did just that.


----------



## Joose

Shawn said:


> I read that Welker felt bad for Brady as well. I think Belichick knows he's wrong about Welker's hit. It hurts to see players get injured and you could see the difference without Talib in the game as Dennard is much shorter and Thomas was able to get open very easily, a bad matchup imo......that said, it'll be interesting to see if they'll put Sherman on Thomas and I'm wondering if Byron Maxwell or Walter Thurmond will do well against Decker, Julius Thomas, Welker, Tamme, etc. I know they could put Sherman anywhere but the receiving corps along with Manning will be a huge test.



It really will be a true test of Seattle's defense. I'm expecting a big game from Montee Ball and Welker.


----------



## Shawn

Richard Sherman slams food-throwing Seahawks fans - NFL.com

I thought it was classless of the fans and I hope Bowman has a speedy recovery, he is such a good player and it's always to see players get injured. I hope Bowman gets well!


----------



## asher

Shawn said:


> Richard Sherman slams food-throwing Seahawks fans - NFL.com
> 
> I thought it was classless of the fans and I hope Bowman has a speedy recovery, he is such a good player and it's always to see players get injured. I hope Bowman gets well!



Still think if he can do this, he should just ....ing take the extra 5 seconds to compose himself before getting on camera.


----------



## Joose

That really is about as low as it can get at a football game. 

Sherman rapidly making up for his outburst with that article.


----------



## gunshow86de

For the record, I loved the Sherman interview (and all his interviews really). I just wish he wouldn't scream so close to my delicate flower Erin.


----------



## Joose




----------



## potatohead

Joose said:


>



LOL

Priceless


----------



## Shawn

Poor Erin Andrews...she looked scared. This whole Richard Sherman thing has blown up...kinda wish he had composed himself but hey, he talks the talks and walks the walk...


----------



## Ralyks

gunshow86de said:


>


 

"LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING ABOUT CRABTREE, BROTHER!!!"
and
"BY GAWD, THAT'S RICHARD SHERMANS MUSIC!!"


Seriously though, He was hyped up and walking the walk after talking the talk. Does it really hurt to have some competitiveness?... Oh, right, this is the age of kids getting trophies for "participating"


----------



## asher

Competitiveness is for on the field. Sportsmanship and respect are always.


----------



## Shawn

He apologized for his actions and obviously coach Carroll talked to him. He stated in his press conference that there is going to be some leeway after a game ends when the players have that adrenaline and although he didn't agree with what Sherman said, he stated that he is supportive of him with the fact that he has reached out to the team by apologizing. 

Maybe Crabtree did start it back when they met up for Larry Fitzgerald's softball event in the offseason, who knows.....I'm glad that Sherman did apologize though. It not only took away from his outstanding play but from everything the team represented.


----------



## Joose




----------



## Joose

The Seachicken apparently didn't clear the bong; what a lightweight! 

Also, gotta love Stephen Colbert. The Seattle Sad Birds, Denver Horse Ghosts and New England Face Kites. 

http://m.comedycentral.com/colbertn...ts-on-football&xrs=synd_facebook_012114_cn_86


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> The Seachicken apparently didn't clear the bong; what a lightweight!
> 
> Also, gotta love Stephen Colbert. The Seattle Sad Birds, Denver Horse Ghosts and New England Face Kites.
> 
> http://m.comedycentral.com/colbertn...ts-on-football&xrs=synd_facebook_012114_cn_86



That's hilarious. 

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000316738/article/dean-blandino-incorrect-call-on-bowman-fumble-recovery

^ Although it doesn't matter now and that Marshawn fumbled the ball and lost it the very next play anyway, I thought it was a bad call and I agree.


----------



## Shawn

Also, happy about this....I hope he stays on the field this time. 

Percy Harvin returns to Seattle Seahawks practice - NFL.com


----------



## Joose

So... now Crabtree's the asshole. Or Sherman is a troll. Or both... Probably both.


----------



## Ralyks

Browns aiming to hire Bills' Mike Pettine as coach - NFL.com

DAMMIT  Buffalo gets their defense turned waaay around (well, minus the run defense), and like that, he's gone.


----------



## gunshow86de

Don't worry, Cleveland will let you have him back after next season.


----------



## Shawn

Thought this was interesting....

Brandon Jacobs clearly no fan of 49ers' Jim Harbaugh - NFL.com


----------



## Ralyks

gunshow86de said:


> Don't worry, Cleveland will let you have him back after next season.



While I don't doubt that, I have a feeling Wade Phillips may end up back with the team. Which I'm unsure how I feel about.


----------



## Joose

Shawn said:


> Thought this was interesting....
> 
> Brandon Jacobs clearly no fan of 49ers' Jim Harbaugh - NFL.com



I don't like Jim Harbaugh. But... if 3 seasons result in 2 NFC Championship losses and a Super Bowl loss, you can't deny that he's doing something right, even if he hasn't won it all yet. I mean, you wouldn't even begin to consider firing someone who has done that.


----------



## asher

Joose said:


> I don't like Jim Harbaugh. But... if 3 seasons result in 2 NFC Championship losses and a Super Bowl loss, you can't deny that he's doing something right, even if he hasn't won it all yet. I mean, you wouldn't even begin to consider firing someone who has done that.


 

It's scary to think where they will be in a few years if they stay healthy and Kaep improves (even if just gametime decision making, some of it just from more experience)


----------



## Joose

^Agreed.

And can I just say that I'm so much happier to be facing someone like Wilson over someone like Kaep? Manning-Wilson, Class vs Class.

NFL Wilson was a Manning Academy student - ESPN


----------



## Shawn

Thought this was funny~


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> ^Agreed.
> 
> And can I just say that I'm so much happier to be facing someone like Wilson over someone like Kaep? Manning-Wilson, Class vs Class.
> 
> NFL Wilson was a Manning Academy student - ESPN



Yeah, I thought that was pretty neat when he said that in his press conference, he has a lot of respect for both Mannings.


----------



## Joose

So.. I have mixed feelings on Eli giving Peyton tips. 

The good: Eli knows how the wind in that stadium works.

The bad: Refer to Eli's season.


----------



## Shawn

Eli gave his big bro tips on the stadium and he couldn't give him any advice on Seattle...lol.

Watched the Pro Bowl last night. Was a fun game to watch. I was rooting for Team Sanders but Team Rice stepped it up towards the end when Alex Smith threw a TD and then they went for 2 with Tolbert power running his way into the end zone. 22-21. I wasn't all that impressed with Cam Newton on Team Sanders, he played alright but Nick Foles played better. JJ Watt was pretty impressive along with Patrick Peterson and Luke Kuechly.


----------



## Joose

^It was the first interesting Pro Bowl I've seen. They need to build on it. For once, everyone gave at least close to 100%. Except on extra points, where the defense is walking away before it's even kicked. 

Also.... 6 more days.


----------



## Shawn

Richard Sherman's press conference, Super Bowl 48~

Richard Sherman #SB48 Sunday Press Conference

Russell had good things to say about his former teammate at Wisconsin, Montee Ball and he talked a little about when he was coached by Peyton Manning in his passing academy.


----------



## Joose

Is it too much to ask for a good half time show? I mean seriously... fcuking Bruno Mars? 

I get it, popularity. But damn... at least make it some form of rock.

And yes, I know, the Chili Peppers are playing as well, but I hate them.


----------



## Shawn

Don't mind both although I will say that Macklemore performed very well at halftime in Seattle in the NFC Championship game, he even celebrated with them after in the locker room. 

Enjoyed watching the Super Bowl 48 media day live coverage on nfl network, Marshawn Lynch finally opened up to Deion Sanders and I liked how Percy Harvin said his experiences with playing against Champ Bailey (when he was with MIN) that Champ would give him pointers and that he's looking forward to playing on the field with him.


----------



## Ralyks

For a halftime show... Why not Black Sabbath or Metallica one of these years?


----------



## Joose

Media Day had some really funny moments.

Hank Azaria: Peyton, after the Chargers game you said you just couldn't wait to get a cold Bud Light in your mouth; are you aware that Bud Light is the official beer of sorority girls and overweight dads?"


----------



## Shawn

Some of the questions were insane. 

Some questions asked to Seahawks players - The Top-12 Most-Ridiculous Questions Overheard at #SBMediaDay


----------



## Joose

Empire State Building lookin' good tonight! I suspect it will tomorrow night as well, since the next question is "Who will dominate the passing game?".


----------



## Shawn

Marshawn is funny....he just doesn't like talking and does the same thing to Mike Rob on the Real Rob Report (they have a Denver Broncos episode too when John Moffitt went there) where everytime Mike Rob or anybody tries to get him to talk. The Real Rob Report is a channel on YouTube where you get to see all the players in the locker room and there's a segment on the show called "Messin' with Marshawn" where he's only gotten Marshawn once as he asked him a question while he wasn't looking (didn't notice the camera)....he just doesn't like to talk.

Mike Rob pretty much doing all the talking for him ~

Marshawn Lynch: 'I'm just here so I won't get fined' - NFL.com


----------



## Shawn

The video shows up on nfl mobile but does not on the site.....I noticed that when I posted the link. It's a funny video too, damn. 

Well, they have this video still-
Is running back Marshawn Lynch avoiding the media a distraction for the Seattle Seahawks? - NFL Videos

EDIT: Here's the vid - http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000319691/article/marshawn-lynch-im-just-here-so-i-wont-get-fined-boss


----------



## Joose

I have a lot of respect for Lynch, doing things the way he does. He works his ass of and collects a paycheck; let's the rest of us talk him up.

Just saw this one get posted a little while ago, had no idea how close their stats were.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Joose said:


> So.. I have mixed feelings on Eli giving Peyton tips.
> 
> The good: Eli knows how the wind in that stadium works.
> 
> The bad: Refer to Eli's season.


 
Big brothers NEVER listen to little brothers anyways .

Go Broncos btw!!!!


----------



## Shawn

Go Hawks!

Can Seahawks slow down Broncos' pass-catchers? - NFL.com


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

After Denver wins tha bowl


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Broncoooooooooos


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> As good as Seattle is, I do think we would win. No bias, I swear. I think we are the better team.


 


How you feeling bout that right bout now?


----------



## Joose

^Only 1 half down.

But I am feeling nervous, obviously.


----------



## gunshow86de

Live feed from Bronco's locker room at half time;


----------



## flexkill

Peyton Manning is cementing his legacy as one of the greatest regular season QB's and, the biggest duds in the playoffs, in history. AND I LOVE EVERY MINUTE OF IT! The dude has a huge tendency to disappear in big games.


He did it in College and he does it in the NFL.


----------



## flexkill




----------



## Joose

I'm just going to laugh at this point. 

Not taking away from how well Seattle's D played; but our O-Line choked at the worst possible time. The almost never collapsing pocket, was collapsed in a second, every snap. 

Next season. Congrats, Seattle.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> I'm just going to laugh at this point.



You will be better off looking at it like this. 


Seattle has done this to a lot of O lines this season bro. As I said NO ONE stood a chance against Seattle this year....it was theirs to lose honestly. They are the most complete team in football that I have seen in many years. People can complain about all the shit they want....bottom line is the best team in football, by far, has just won the Superbowl.

I tried to tell all of the Denver fans that their offense would not bode well against Seattle...no one would listen. Denver has an offense a lot like the Saints...and while that is great against 95% of the NFL.....not so great against physical teams like seattle, Carolina, and SanFran.


----------



## Shawn

While I am happy that the 'Hawks are winning, I am a little upset that it's kinda lopsided. Don't get me wrong, I like that Seattle is winning but I just have too much respect for Manning and was hoping he'd play better. I wasn't expecting this at all. Wow.

That said, Go Hawks!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

This was the most piss poor performance I've ever seen in a super bowl, and my first was the early 80s redskins vs dolphins.
Just a total waste of my 2hrs (yes I stopped watching in the early 3rd ).

Goes to show how much more smash mouth the NFC is in general.
Honestly after seeing that I think S.F. would have done the same to Denver.


----------



## Shawn

Well, to San Fran's credit, they did score 17 in Seattle. I believed that they were the team to beat. They were the 2012 NFC Champs. I still think if any team can beat Seattle, it's gotta be a team within their division. The NFC West is a tough division.


----------



## potatohead

Very happy over here. People are talking about Denver playing badly, and they did, but I don't think they realized what they were up against. I have watched every second of every game over the last several seasons and these guys are utterly incredible to watch. It's not good enough for them to make a tackle. They either HAMMER you doing it, or go for the ball doing it, or both. It's really impressive. 

I am also glad for Harvin. Guy has been through a lot this season and came up huge when it mattered.


----------



## Joose

I didn't hear a single "Omaha".

Now I get it.



But seriously, WTF DENVER?


----------



## flexkill

This is why I wasn't upset the last time we(Saints) played Seattle. We put up the best game we could against them, better than the Broncos I might add, and it still wasn't nearly enough. They are just damn good.


----------



## Pablo

Amazing game by the Seahawks - piss poor performance by the Broncos!

I was really looking forward to this one... and it turned out to be a dud.

IMHO, it really shows how important it is _not_ to burn your salary cap on a couple of "stars". Case in point: Broncos spent $17M on Peyton Manning, wheras the Seahawks spent just $700K on Russell Wilson... that leaves a hell of a lot of cap space for both D, O-line and offensive playmakers...

As a Giants fan I know the story: the $22M cap space thrown Eli's way, could have been spent better elsewhere. Again: the biggest playmakers in the game become too valuable (vis-à-vis cap space) for the good of their respective teams.

I believe that the Seahawks' win will mark a paradigm shift in the NFL, where a quality depth chart will be regarded as being much more important than having *THAT* player on your team... either that or Goodell will introduce a minimum cap hit for starters at the various positions (i.e. a minimum $10M hit for a starting QB), to basically save the "stars" of the game from irrelevance.

Congrats to the Seahawks on a well deserved SB victory... now there's just 7 more months until kickoff ;-)

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Ibanezsam4

so i have to vent here

i live in New England, home to the worst sports fans outside of the asshats who riot outside of soccer matches.

so the big deal has been how much NE fans feel Tom Brady is not respected has much as he should be. put this in combination with the fact Peyton got the MVP (lets face it, regular season numbers like that who else would you vote for?). 

so now facebook is filled with NE fans who are convinced this settles the debate on who is better in the Brady/Manning competition. except.... 

Tom Brady is the biggest candy ass in the league. the guy gets sacked three times and his pass ratings drop like a led balloon. if the Pats made the super bowl they would've been steam rolled in an impressive display of butt-whooping that could only be supplied by the BEST DAMN DEFENSE IN THE LEAGUE. 

long story short, NE fans suck chodes, and this marks the end of the power house top QB pick like the poster above stated.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Pablo said:


> Amazing game by the Seahawks - piss poor performance by the Broncos!
> 
> I was really looking forward to this one... and it turned out to be a dud.
> 
> IMHO, it really shows how important it is _not_ to burn your salary cap on a couple of "stars". Case in point: Broncos spent $17M on Peyton Manning, wheras the Seahawks spent just $700K on Russell Wilson... that leaves a hell of a lot of cap space for both D, O-line and offensive playmakers...


 
^^^ Please send memo to Bears front office .

And they even already have Mccown who manages a game much better than Cutler ever has or ever will IMO. Damn daBears


----------



## Joose

We got owned. We got soooooo unbelievably owned.


----------



## flexkill




----------



## TRENCHLORD

^^^That was one helluva bad omen!!!


----------



## Sofos




----------



## Ralyks

So earlier in the week, I pulled the number two twice on a pool I was in. I was angry because I said "No one is going to get a safety in this game. Hell, if someone gets a safety off of Peyton, I'm turning the game off."



Anyway, congrats to the Seahawks. They're going to be scary for years to come.


----------



## TrashJuice

As a Colts fan, it is way easier to stomach watching Manning crap his pants in the playoffs now that he plays for Denver. I was still mildly pulling for Denver, but I guess I'm not surprised at how the game went. It was vintage postseason Manning. Flustered and happy-footed in the pocket = bad game for PM.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> Very happy over here. People are talking about Denver playing badly, and they did, but I don't think they realized what they were up against. I have watched every second of every game over the last several seasons and these guys are utterly incredible to watch. It's not good enough for them to make a tackle. They either HAMMER you doing it, or go for the ball doing it, or both. It's really impressive.
> 
> I am also glad for Harvin. Guy has been through a lot this season and came up huge when it mattered.



I was really happy for Harvin as well. It was really good to see him stay in the game until the end and his kick return for a TD was what made it all worth it in the end.


----------



## F1Filter

Disappointing game. But even worse are the news stories about what the fans had to go through with the provided transportation. 

This Is A Joke: Commute After Big Game Turns Into Super Headache « CBS New York

And good luck trying to get out of NY right now... 

Canceled, Delayed Flights At NYC-Area Airports Leave Super Bowl Fans Stranded « CBS New York


----------



## Joose

I thought, that if the Seahawks won, I would have a newfound hate. But because they owned us so fcuking badly, I can't help but just congratulate them.

It wasn't the officiating, it wasn't "typical post-season" Manning (O-Line never gave him enough time), it wasn't the fault of our receivers, etc.... we just got destroyed by a defense that is NOT overrated. Doing that to us proves how real those dudes really are.


----------



## TrashJuice

Joose said:


> I thought, that if the Seahawks won, I would have a newfound hate. But because they owned us so fcuking badly, I can't help but just congratulate them.
> 
> It wasn't the officiating, it wasn't "typical post-season" Manning (O-Line never gave him enough time), it wasn't the fault of our receivers, etc.... we just got destroyed by a defense that is NOT overrated. Doing that to us proves how real those dudes really are.



It was pretty impressive. That might be the best defense since the 85 Bears. At least since the 2000 Ravens. The Seahawks are stacked at multiple positions. But as with any group that is so good, other teams will pick them apart in free agency. They have too many good players that are super cheap right now. It can't last.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Joose

The only weird thing about this past Super Bowl week, is that the Broncos were forced to spend like 3 days out on a cruise ship, even though they were complaining of seasickness. I guess that's why we had some "Probable - Illness" players.


----------



## Shawn

I thought a lot of it had to with Seattle's front 7, like the 49ers, who also have one of the best (if not the best) front 7s that cause a lot of problems for opposing offenses. It all started there which allowed Kam Chancellor (should've been MVP IMO) to set the tone on their receivers. Also, Denver's offensive line struggled with the outside rushers of Seattle. I knew it would take a lot to disrupt Manning as it has been proven most all season long that their offensive line did a great job in protecting Manning.

It was a blowout, sure.....I still have respect for Manning and the Broncos. I am happy for the Seahawks though. They needed one after having that one loss to the Steelers in their last and only Superbowl appearance before this one. I thought the defense dominated but I liked what Percy Harvin did and Russell Wilson played well with both Baldwin and Kearse stepping up. Special Teams did fantastic too. It was a complete game in terms of offense, defense and special teams.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

What do you guys think about Wilson's new venture?
This just a way to get his current contract (almost league minimum $) re-negotiated way before the Hawks are obligated to?

Pay me or share me seems like a very smart tactic for him.

It's certainly in the Hawks best interest to bump up his pay, even if it's not a full blown huge long-term deal this year.
I know he's at 600,000 through next season, which is honestly kind of insulting now that he's a proven winner at the highest level.

Russell Wilson plans to attend Texas Rangers spring training | FOX Sports on MSN

Maybe they (hawks) can come to a go-between contract that reflects better on his value.






Something I completely missed because I turned the channel in disgust in the third quarter;
Peyton Manning set all-time super bowl single game completion record (34).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Super_Bowl_records#Passing 
Go Broncos!!!!


----------



## potatohead

Could be a negotiating tactic, could also just be a guy who wants to go to spring training and check it out. He couldn't cut it past AA ball before and that's why he went back to school and played football. For a guy that has openly stated he wants to be one of the best QB's of all time, and as dedicated as he is, there is no way he is going to try and play both sports (which he couldn't make it to the MLB anyway).

Also even though he only makes 600k I think it's safe to say Mr. Allen the billionaire has tossed some serious bonuses his way (and probably to the whole team).


----------



## TrashJuice

potatohead said:


> Also even though he only makes 600k I think it's safe to say Mr. Allen the billionaire has tossed some serious bonuses his way (and probably to the whole team).



I would guess that bonuses are strongly limited by the salary cap.


----------



## potatohead

TrashJuice said:


> I would guess that bonuses are strongly limited by the salary cap.



As far as I know, in the playoffs the players are technically playing for free and can get whatever type of bonus the owner feels is earned.


----------



## lewstherin006

potatohead said:


> Could be a negotiating tactic, could also just be a guy who wants to go to spring training and check it out. He couldn't cut it past AA ball before and that's why he went back to school and played football. For a guy that has openly stated he wants to be one of the best QB's of all time, and as dedicated as he is, there is no way he is going to try and play both sports (which he couldn't make it to the MLB anyway).
> 
> Also even though he only makes 600k I think it's safe to say Mr. Allen the billionaire has tossed some serious bonuses his way (and probably to the whole team).



I think he is just showing up at the Rangers camp to hang out. He isnt going to play both sports. I mean he just won a super bowl.


----------



## Ralyks

Wilson doesn't seem like the type of guy to do this for negotiation purposes. Probably just going to hang out.

And even if he did it for negotiation purposes, well, do you blame him? The kid is going to be the face of the Seahawks franchise for years to come, and he's earned it.


----------



## Joose

What I'm wondering, is if Denver will pay out for Decker. I'd prefer that to paying out for Moreno. Ball will be our star RB anyway. Decker and Manning have good chemistry; maintain the receiving core. 

Rodgers-Cromartie and Ayers, those are the ones I'm worried about possibly losing.


----------



## TrashJuice

Joose said:


> What I'm wondering, is if Denver will pay out for Decker. I'd prefer that to paying out for Moreno. Ball will be our star RB anyway. Decker and Manning have good chemistry; maintain the receiving core.
> 
> Rodgers-Cromartie and Ayers, those are the ones I'm worried about possibly losing.



My impression is that Decker is a really good WR2 but wouldn't do as well as a primary receiver. However he has some serious stats with Manning so it's quite possible a team will overpay him to be a WR1.


----------



## USMarine75

Very rarely does paying another team's WR2 #1 money work out. Often for some reason injuries seem to plague the players when they transition, or they just don't get the favorable matchups anymore when they start getting double covered or covered by a top corner. 

Also, you end up in a bidding war and often overpaying. Successful teams build through the draft, especially at that position. Of course there's exceptions to every rule (eg Anquan Boldin), but most often it doesn't seem to work out. [And I don't include B Marshall because his was a psychological issue (BPD) that required medication.]


----------



## Joose

Decker would be wise to stay with us, methinks.

I don't think we'll lose him, Rodgers-Cromartie or Ayers; at least I hope not.

Bold prediction: I think Maurice Jones-Drew could be a Bronco next season. He deserves a Super Bowl, we're likely going to lose Moreno. MJD is still a beast; and if we could make Moreno look great, MJD could break records. I don't think the Jags will get to a Super Bowl before he retires. The Jags WILL be a team to take seriously within 2 years, though.


----------



## Shawn

Wilson has gone to spring training in MLB, he actually is slowly becoming a Mariners fan, no surprise there but as Deion Sanders said, he should definitely consider taking up both sports but I think it's mostly him wanting to hang out and speak at their facilities...that and he's just a fan of the sport but obviously football is first.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Decker would be wise to stay with us, methinks.
> 
> I don't think we'll lose him, Rodgers-Cromartie or Ayers; at least I hope not.
> 
> Bold prediction: I think Maurice Jones-Drew could be a Bronco next season. He deserves a Super Bowl, we're likely going to lose Moreno. MJD is still a beast; and if we could make Moreno look great, MJD could break records. I don't think the Jags will get to a Super Bowl before he retires. The Jags WILL be a team to take seriously within 2 years, though.



I would think Decker would stay too. As far as MJD going to Denver....I like that and I think he'd blend in well. I've always been a fan of him. 

After watching Golden Tate's press conference, he seems to want to stay in Seattle which I think is good but Pete Carroll said in his press conference that Sidney Rice is coming along quickly which leads me to believe that he could stay. I like Percy Harvin, Baldwin and Kearse but I think i'd like for them to keep both Tate and Rice. Michael Bennett has already address he wants to stay in Seattle (even though his brother wants him in Chicago) and wants to retire there. Free Agency can be good and bad. Lots of tough decisions to make. 

Offseason Forecast: Seattle Seahawks - NFL.com


----------



## Ralyks

Everything I've heard seems to be pointing towards Rice getting cut, and Tate possibly staying for a discount, since he has family in Seattle anyway. Either way, Seattle should take a recieving threat with pick #32.

I also have a feeling that MJD and/or Knowshon Moreno will be playing for a Manning brother next season. I feel like Moreno could work as a Giant, and MJD I feel could go either way.


----------



## potatohead

Shawn said:


> I would think Decker would stay too. As far as MJD going to Denver....I like that and I think he'd blend in well. I've always been a fan of him.
> 
> After watching Golden Tate's press conference, he seems to want to stay in Seattle which I think is good but Pete Carroll said in his press conference that Sidney Rice is coming along quickly which leads me to believe that he could stay. I like Percy Harvin, Baldwin and Kearse but I think i'd like for them to keep both Tate and Rice. Michael Bennett has already address he wants to stay in Seattle (even though his brother wants him in Chicago) and wants to retire there. Free Agency can be good and bad. Lots of tough decisions to make.
> 
> Offseason Forecast: Seattle Seahawks - NFL.com




I hope they can keep Bennett, I really like that guy and he made some huge plays this year. I also thought what he said about Jimmy Graham was hilarious . 

If they can only keep three of those five receivers I hope it's Tate, Harvin and Baldwin, with Rice a close fourth. I did hear a few days ago that Rice was gone, but I haven't seen that confirmed yet. I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## TrashJuice

Any poor, unfortunate Browns fans here? After firing their HC after one year, Haslam has fired his GM and CEO. It's hard to imagine a worse-run team in the NFL.


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> I hope they can keep Bennett, I really like that guy and he made some huge plays this year. I also thought what he said about Jimmy Graham was hilarious .
> 
> If they can only keep three of those five receivers I hope it's Tate, Harvin and Baldwin, with Rice a close fourth. I did hear a few days ago that Rice was gone, but I haven't seen that confirmed yet. I guess we'll see how it goes.



I agree. Definitely keep Baldwin in the mix. I like Golden Tate, especially in the return game. Sidney Rice has had some great catches and great plays here and there but nothing worth going crazy over....you'd think he'd stay for less money as Golden Tate might do as well. Bennett has expressed his interest to stay in Seattle even more on NFL Network and it seems as though they'll make him a priority.


----------



## flexkill

Damn! Saints let go W. Smith, Vilma, Greer, and Harper all at once today! Sheesh.


Each one of those guys started the last time they played. making room for Jimmy Graham's fat ass contract sux!


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> Damn! Saints let go W. Smith, Vilma, Greer, and Harper all at once today! Sheesh.
> 
> 
> Each one of those guys started the last time they played. making room for Jimmy Graham's fat ass contract sux!



Somehow I knew that would happen. Jimmy Graham is a great player too....it's tough when teams let players go. It is my least favorite part of the nfl.

I know Seattle will let some players go to give both Earl Thomas, Richard Sherman and possibly Michael Bennett their new contracts but it's too bad about other players on the team regardless if they have a SB ring or not, they're like family on that team and I'm sure it's like that in other organizations. It's too bad players have to make so much but I understand, it's a business and it's not only tough for the players but tough for the fans.


----------



## potatohead

I had a dream (nightmare) last night that Thomas and Sherman were both Vikings. I was sad


----------



## Shawn

potatohead said:


> I had a dream (nightmare) last night that Thomas and Sherman were both Vikings. I was sad



 That would be insane! It's more like Vikings becoming Seahawks.....Sidney Rice, Percy Harvin.....John Schneider and Pete Carroll are good at finding talent in the offseason and who knows...they could keep adding depth to the secondary to keep the team young and fresh but I just don't see both Sherman and Thomas going anywhere...I hope!

So, I totally forgot about Scruggs coming back too and that means that Bennett could go. I think it'll come down to them making an offer that Bennett might not like. Tate will do it but I don't Know about Bennett. I'd like for him to stay. He has been a huge part of the defense and would hate to lose him. Chris Clemons and Clinton McDonald could go as well. Tough decisions!


----------



## gunshow86de

Marshawn teaching some Brazillian fútbol players about football.


----------



## Shawn

^ Saw that on nfl.com earlier, I thought it was awesome!


----------



## gunshow86de

I especially like how the (what's the PC term here?) guy with greater density just kind of runs through it barely noticing.


----------



## Shawn

Sidney Rice, Red Bryant released by Seattle Seahawks - NFL.com

^ I was kinda bummed out that Sidney Rice couldn't stay because of his salary and I feel as though he really didn't earn a superbowl ring even though he did contribute a lot in his time at Seattle and he will be missed.  I hope he comes back for less money. I know if I were him, I wouldn't be satisfied with winning a superbowl ring without playing which would make me want to earn one. Hopefully it's in Seattle. Would've love to have seen both Percy Harvin and Sidney Rice out there. 

As for Red Bryant, I do see him signing for less as he's a leader of the team and pretty much had seniority along with Mebane. If I were him, I'd retire. He got his ring so why not? These tough decisions are rough.


----------



## TrashJuice

Why not retire? Because he's only 29 and can still make millions of dollars playing a game he likes?


----------



## Ralyks

Shawn said:


> I know if I were him, I wouldn't be satisfied with winning a superbowl ring without playing which would make me want to earn one.


 
Tell that to Jeremy Shockey


----------



## Shawn

TrashJuice said:


> Why not retire? Because he's only 29 and can still make millions of dollars playing a game he likes?



Yeah, you're right but I think if he chooses to play and make money that he should or would do it in Seattle, just wouldn't make as much. 

Anyway, hope this deal happens ~ http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000330702/article/michael-bennett-hopes-to-reach-deal-with-seahawks


----------



## Shawn

New Bucs Unis -







Saw them yesterday and I kinda like them but Kinda don't. I mean, the logo on the helmet that has been enlarged kinda looks cool but the numbers on the jerseys could be better imo, maybe its the font. Ok, I guess. 

I love their Buccaneer Bruce, orange creamsicle unis better. Wish they brought those back.


----------



## TrashJuice

Other than the number font I dig the new uniforms. 

Isn't Buccaneer Bruce an alternative lifestyle symbol?


----------



## Randy

Shawn said:


> the numbers on the jerseys could be better imo, maybe its the font.



They look like 'arena football' uniforms, in that aspect.



Shawn said:


> I love their Buccaneer Bruce, orange creamsicle unis better. Wish they brought those back.





TrashJuice said:


> Isn't Buccaneer Bruce an alternative lifestyle symbol?



I have no idea, but the white/orange TB cheerleader uniforms are hand down the hottest in the NFL.


----------



## Shawn

Red Bryant will be missed but at least he is reunited with his former Defensive Coordinator, Gus Bradley. 

Red Bryant inks 4-year deal with Jacksonville Jaguars - NFL.com

It's not a surprise as Marcus Trufant as well as Winston Guy had gone to Jacksonville last year around this time only Marcus Trufant is no longer on the team 

I am happy he ended up in Jacksonville, rather him go there than SF and any other team.


----------



## Shawn

All I can say is YES! Glad he re-signed with the Seahawks. He was so valuable this past season. Good news!

Michael Bennett re-signs with Seattle Seahawks - NFL.com


----------



## potatohead

Shawn said:


> All I can say is YES! Glad he re-signed with the Seahawks. He was so valuable this past season. Good news!
> 
> Michael Bennett re-signs with Seattle Seahawks - NFL.com


----------



## eddygdk

The Cowboys released Demarcus Ware; as an Eagle Fan i am very happy


----------



## Joose

T.J. Ward and Aqib Talib both became Broncos today.

We're also the favorites to land DeMarcus Ware and Jared Allen.



If all of this happens, Montee Ball continues to be a beast and Decker's shoes are filled... we better WIN the Super Bowl.


P.S. I wish we could grab Jones-Drew; I think he'd shine with us just as much as he did in his prime.


----------



## flexkill

Saints landed Byrd!!!!

Holy crap we probably have the best set of safeties in the league now. Vaccaro and Byrd! I can not believe Loomis pulled this off.


----------



## Ralyks

Well, I'm going to miss Byrd  Hopefully the Bills use the money they save from not getting a deal with him done wisely.


----------



## Joose

DeMarcus Ware is a Bronco!

Now go get Jared Allen, Mr Elway!


We made it to the Super Bowl with a mediocre defense... there is no reason we shouldn't win now.


----------



## Randy

Joose said:


> We made it to the Super Bowl with a mediocre defense... there is no reason we shouldn't win now.



Pray that's some time in the next two years, because all these FA signings of older guys make for a pretty small window.

I'm curious how all these big number signings look against their cap space.


----------



## Shawn

Wow, I thought for sure that the Pats would re-sign Talib. Pretty cool that Denver acquired both him and Demarcus Ware. It seems as though Elway is stacking his defense to get his team to the Superbowl and win before Manning's time is up, seems logical to me but that would be very disappointing if it didn't happen. Anyway, I like the acquisition of Talib, always been a fan of him as well as Ware. 

Gonna miss Clem though...

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000333336/article/chris-clemons-released-by-seattle-seahawks

But they needed to do it, it sucks but it's all part of business. I am curious to see where he will go....

as well as Golden Tate 

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000333486/article/golden-tate-detroit-lions-strike-fiveyear-contract


I was a little upset with this as I am a fan of Golden Tate but I thought Doug Baldwin played just as well. 

After watching Tate's press conferences I was sure he was going to stay in Seattle as he expressed it a few times and it looked as though they were going to re-sign as they made him a top priority, oh well, best of luck to him.


----------



## Joose

Randy said:


> Pray that's some time in the next two years, because all these FA signings of older guys make for a pretty small window.
> 
> I'm curious how all these big number signings look against their cap space.



Well, considering how things have worked since Elway's takeover, I don't think there is any interest in 3+ years from now. Or even 2. All about this next season. 

I'm also interested in how much cap space is left. Time to do some research..


Edit: They still have $10M in cap space.


Staaaaaacking the Defense!


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> Well, considering how things have worked since Elway's takeover, I don't think there is any interest in 3+ years from now. Or even 2. All about this next season.
> 
> I'm also interested in how much cap space is left. Time to do some research..
> 
> 
> Edit: They still have $10M in cap space.
> 
> 
> Staaaaaacking the Defense!


They haven't had to pay any of their young stars yet. They are still on rookie contracts....that will all change soon.


----------



## Joose

flexkill said:


> They haven't had to pay any of their young stars yet. They are still on rookie contracts....that will all change soon.



Yep. But I'm definitely not worried about it.


----------



## Shawn

Yeah, I believe Seattle is obviously thinking ahead too as next year will be Earl Thomas, Richard Sherman and Russell Wilson's time to get paid big. 

But to express more on the Golden Tate move to Detroit, I just don't understand why he chose not to stay in Seattle even though he said he would. To choose between a team that just won a Superbowl and with the opportunity to go again rather than a losing team that will probably make the playoffs or not.  I guess it makes sense in regards to complimenting Calvin Johnson as opposed to being on a run-heavy style offense in Seattle. But Tate is also great in special teams and that is one of the reasons why Seattle made him a priority, he will catch a lot of balls and make plays for Detroit and it probably will be awesome. I just thought for sure that he'd stay. 

Obviously, the money had something to do with it too but if I was a player that just won a Superbowl with a team that drafted me, I'd stay with that team regardless of taking a pay cut which he agreed to do. I think the Detroit Lions organization impressed him enough and made the offer he couldn't refuse. Just baffled by the whole thing.


----------



## Demiurge

Revis signed by the Pats for 1-year/$12M. 

Can't really get too excited about this, since they still have no receivers. Edelman is probably about to walk, Hernandez is gone on account of killing a bunch of people, and Gronkowski is probably going to die in the offseason in a tragic bros-icing-bros accident.


----------



## flexkill

Demiurge said:


> Revis signed by the Pats for 1-year/$12M.
> 
> Can't really get too excited about this, since they still have no receivers. Edelman is probably about to walk, Hernandez is gone on account of killing a bunch of people, and Gronkowski is probably going to die in the offseason in a tragic bros-icing-bros accident.


----------



## Joose

Decker to the Jets.....

There go his Super Bowl chances.


----------



## Ralyks

Pretty sure Jets fans were on suicide watch or preparing a rampage between the hours of Revis going to the Patriots, and Decker getting signed.


----------



## Joose

All I know, is that Football Season feels like it's 5 years away.

I cannot wait to see what Ware will have taught Von Miller. That's gonna be a QB's worst nightmare.


----------



## Shawn

Demiurge said:


> Revis signed by the Pats for 1-year/$12M.
> 
> Can't really get too excited about this, since they still have no receivers. Edelman is probably about to walk, Hernandez is gone on account of killing a bunch of people, and Gronkowski is probably going to die in the offseason in a tragic bros-icing-bros accident.


I think he'll do well in New England and I read that Brandon Browner could possibly land there and thought to myself that would be a great secondary. 

I thought Decker going to the Jets was a little surprising and they also acquired Breno Giacomini from Seattle. But the more I think of it, the more it makes sense. I think the Jets can make the AFC East competitive, they had a great defense last year too. 

Anyway, I like Steve Smith going to Baltimore as well. He's still great and wouldn't have minded the 'Hawks picking him up. But, they have other plans~

Sidney Rice, Seattle Seahawks headed for a reunion? - NFL.com

Would be cool if he came back as Rice and Harvin have never played together as 'Hawks. Hope it happens and shame on the loss of Tate. 

EDIT: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000334004/article/brandon-browner-new-england-patriots-strike-deal


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Decker to the Jets.....
> 
> There go his Super Bowl chances.



 Exactly what I thought...but who knows....anything can happen in football. I'd be upset if the Detroit Lions win the Superbowl, then that'd mean that Golden Tate would get his second ring with another team. I'd rather much see Peyton Manning get one....shame that Decker won't be with him though.


----------



## Joose

I'm still crossing my fingers that Elway has an interest in Jones-Drew. And equally important, that Drew would take less money than he wants in order to finally have a shot at a ring.

I truly believe he could look like he did in his prime, but with us! I mean... If Moreno got a 1,000 yard season, Drew could probably come close to doubling that.

I'd have a Drew jersey so fvckin' fast.


----------



## Shawn

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000334302/article/zach-millers-pay-cut-ensures-seattle-seahawks-return

This is somewhat good news....as I've always thought Zach Miller was a great player that always does what is asked of him


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> Yep. But I'm definitely not worried about it.


----------



## Joose

^  

Well played. But I must follow my own advice.... Trust in Elway.


----------



## Joose

Certainly not feeling bad about losing Decker now; Emmanuel Sanders to Denver. He's going to be a great fit.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Certainly not feeling bad about losing Decker now; Emmanuel Sanders to Denver. He's going to be a great fit.


 I love that move. 


Not a fan of this move though~ 
Walter Thurmond, Giants agree to one-year contract - NFL.com

While I love Byron Maxwell, who performed better than Browner last season, I loved how Walter Thurmond played and has everytime his number was called. Gonna miss him.


----------



## Shawn

I knew it.....Seattle offered Tate a pretty bad deal and I get why he left. Still thought he should've stayed. 

Lions' Golden Tate: Seattle Seahawks' offer 'laughable' - NFL.com

This re-signing makes me happy however.....he's been flawless. 

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000334572/article/steven-hauschka-seattle-seahawks-agree-on-contract


----------



## Ralyks

Buffalo Bills owner Ralph Wilson Jr. dies at 95 - NFL.com

Rest in peace Ralph  Here's hoping the Bills end the playoff drought in his honor...


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> Buffalo Bills owner Ralph Wilson Jr. dies at 95 - NFL.com
> 
> Rest in peace Ralph  Here's hoping the Bills end the playoff drought in his honor...



 Rest In Peace


----------



## protest

Eagles cut Desean Jackson, speculation is that it is due to gang affiliations


----------



## flexkill

protest said:


> Eagles cut Desean Jackson, speculation is that it is due to gang affiliations



Yeah, the eagles are gonna hurt over this one. The fans are NOT happy.


----------



## Shawn

My father was happy that the Pats re-signed both Edelman and Wilfork but I was excited for them to pick up both Revis and Browner -that could be a scary secondary imo.....he's hoping it's Brady's year.  

As for Desean Jackson, Philly should've kept him but instead they signed Sanchez (really strange how both teams traded QBs)....I thought maybe the Panthers would take him but right now, he's headed to Washington...

DeSean Jackson to visit Washington Redskins - NFL.com

Just found this out earlier....

[url=http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000338002/article/ryan-clark-reportedly-visits-seattle-seahawks]Ryan Clark reportedly visits Seattle Seahawks - NFL.com[/URL]

I wasn't expecting a player from the Steelers to visit the 'Hawks, interesting how they are adding depth to that secondary with the loss of Browner and Thurmond as they signed Phillip Adams from the Raiders who was a former Seahawk and of course Tharold Simon of last years draft coming into the mix after a season on injury...

Seahawks sign cornerback Phillip Adams


----------



## TRENCHLORD

protest said:


> Eagles cut Desean Jackson, speculation is that it is due to gang affiliations


 
I can't stand him either. He's the main reason I always root against the Eagles. (just like the cowgirls )



Stupid Bears spending $32,000,000 on Jarred Allen .
I like him, he's been a great player, but he doesn't have nearly enough greatness left for that much cash.
So now you have like $100million in Cutler and Allen .
Bears ownership/management is on a third-grade level of reasoning.

100million could have drafted a bright future worth of players.
Then they let a great value like Mccown go for no good reason at all. Look at his winning vs Cutler's losing last year.


----------



## Shawn

TRENCHLORD said:


> I can't stand him either. He's the main reason I always root against the Eagles. (just like the cowgirls )
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Bears spending $32,000,000 on Jarred Allen .
> I like him, he's been a great player, but he doesn't have nearly enough greatness left for that much cash.
> So now you have like $100million in Cutler and Allen .
> Bears ownership/management is on a third-grade level of reasoning.
> 
> 100million could have drafted a bright future worth of players.
> Then they let a great value like Mccown go for no good reason at all. Look at his winning vs Cutler's losing last year.



I agree, especially with the letting go of McCown....I thought he played really well with Cutler out last season and I wouldn't have minded if Jared Allen signed a deal with Seattle but for that money is insane. He's a great player and would've fit in well with Seattle's scheme however it's obvious Seattle made a lower offer than that. What is even more insane is that the Oakland Raiders made the biggest offer. 

Kinda cool that he chose to stay in the division and he really believes in Cutler, should make it interesting.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Shawn said:


> Kinda cool that he chose to stay in the division and he really believes in Cutler, should make it interesting.


 
Glad someone believes in him , other than Brandon Marshall.


----------



## Joose

Ready for the Draft...

I'm very happy with the Broncos' Free Agency pickups. Ware, Talib, Ward and Sanders; all fantastic.

Losing Decker? No big deal, since we got Sanders.

Losing Moreno? I still maintain that Ball is the better RB.

But... we also lost Woodyard, Rodgers-Cromartie, Beadles, Bailey and Ayers. Everyone is freaking out about the loss of Woodyard and Cromartie; I'm actually most worried about the loss of Ayers.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Ready for the Draft...
> 
> I'm very happy with the Broncos' Free Agency pickups. Ware, Talib, Ward and Sanders; all fantastic.
> 
> Losing Decker? No big deal, since we got Sanders.
> 
> Losing Moreno? I still maintain that Ball is the better RB.
> 
> But... we also lost Woodyard, Rodgers-Cromartie, Beadles, Bailey and Ayers. Everyone is freaking out about the loss of Woodyard and Cromartie; I'm actually most worried about the loss of Ayers.



Totally agree with Ball being as good, if not better than Moreno. I also agree that the Denver Broncos did well in Free Agency and I'd give them an A+. Losing Woodyard and Rodgers-Cromartie was as bad as the Seahawks losing Red Bryant and Brandon Browner. 

I like the Redskins with how they did in FA as well as other teams out there too, DJax is a great addition for RGIII. Interesting article here~ Richard Sherman: Why was Cooper kept, Jackson cut? - NFL.com


----------



## flexkill

WTF??? Champ Bailey???? Why in the hell did we sign a 40 year old CB??? Fvcking Saints!


----------



## Ralyks

Depth, I imagine. Champ can still go, just not every down.


----------



## Joose

flexkill said:


> WTF??? Champ Bailey???? Why in the hell did we sign a 40 year old CB??? Fvcking Saints!



Just wait till you see what that old man brings to the table.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> Just wait till you see what that old man brings to the table.



An HMO???


----------



## Ralyks

^Ok, that was kinda funny


----------



## Joose

That was actually pretty hilarious. 

But for real, I think you'll be quite satisfied having one of the game's best corners, despite age.


----------



## lewstherin006

Im excited we signed champ. We need all the CBs we can get. They always seem to get hurt.


----------



## Shawn

2014 NFL preseason schedule - NFL.com

Nice to see Seattle at Denver for the first preseason game.


----------



## Joose

Shawn said:


> 2014 NFL preseason schedule - NFL.com
> 
> Nice to see Seattle at Denver for the first preseason game.



-_-

And I bet we'll destroy them in the first quarter. 

I'm kinda hoping for a Super Bowl rematch. Hopefully this time we gain some momentum. When the Seahawks got the quickest score in Super Bowl history, that was it... the game was over then and there lol.


----------



## ScottyB724

Joose said:


> When the Seahawks got the quickest score in Super Bowl history



Nope that would be Devin Hester taking back the opening kick in 2006. Not that that had any impact on the game anyways hahaha


----------



## Joose

Really? Well, I suppose commentators are often incorrect lol.


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Really? Well, I suppose commentators are often incorrect lol.



Yeah, not only commentators but analysts as well...


----------



## Shawn

So Glad this happened~

Sidney Rice agrees to one-year deal with Seahawks - NFL.com



 This is too much~

Niners fans deride train with Seattle Seahawks' colors - NFL.com


----------



## Shawn

Wow....Terrell Pryor is traded to the Seahawks....this should be interesting. 

Report: Terrelle Pryor to remain at QB with Seahawks - NFL.com


----------



## Ralyks

Shawn said:


> Wow....Terrell Pryor is traded to the Seahawks....this should be interesting.


 
Wants to start... gets traded to the Super Bowl champions. I feel like you could make a bad news Bryan meme out of Pryor at this point.


----------



## Joose

2014 Denver Broncos Schedule

AT New England 3 years in a row? Seriously??

Not too thrilled about playing Seattle pre-season and then AT Seattle week 3 either; but nowhere newr as irritating as playing in New England 3 years straight.


----------



## Shawn

Crazy how Seattle's first game is GB in Seattle....the "Fail Mary pt2" as they're referring to it as. Their schedule is insane and it'll be very hard for them to re"Pete" and the same goes for most of the teams....crazy schedules. 

Was kinda upset about this ~

Russell Wilson of Seattle Seahawks files for divorce from wife - ESPN

I really liked her and what she was about, her and Russell did tons of charity work together and seemed to fit eachother very well as they've known eachother since high school and dated through college. They seemed happy together, can't believe it. 

Everyone including the media is speculating that he may have made the decision due to a big contract coming his way....I'd like to think maybe she cheated on him? Russell Wilson is a die-hard devout Christian and just does not seem like anything he'd do...i'm baffled.


----------



## Joose

Die-hard devout Christians do many things they aren't "supposed" to. But that's another topic. 

Anyway, I'm just ready for the draft. Give me a taste of pro football!


----------



## lewstherin006

The draft needs to hurry up. Im tired of hearing who might take johnny and all this other crap.


----------



## Shawn

Seahawks make Earl Thomas NFL's highest-paid safety - NFL.com



Well Deserved. Next up, Sherman.


----------



## TrashJuice

Seattle will have the league's most-expensive secondary once they re-sign Sherman. If I remember right Kam Chancellor is pretty well-paid, and Sherman is going to be the highest-paid corner barring injury.


----------



## Joose

I read somewhere yesterday that during Denver's practices, whenever someone starts to fatigue or just isn't going hard enough, the rest of the players start yelling "35!" at him. The SB points deficit.... 

Also, that Manning and a few other players had some vacations planned, but when they saw the schedule, canceled and got to practicing.


----------



## Shawn

Interesting....

Julius Thomas: Seahawks didn't beat us -- we did - NFL.com 

I agree!


----------



## Joose

I'm predicting a rematch for the next Super Bowl.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> I'm predicting a rematch for the next Super Bowl.



LOL...NO WAY!


----------



## Joose

^Why not? Denver has only made their roster stronger and Seattle will likely be just as good, if not better than last season.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> ^Why not? Denver has only made their roster stronger and Seattle will likely be just as good, if not better than last season.



Have you learned nothing about Manning? He will CHOKE, sorry man thats what he does. also I doubt Seattle will be AS good as last year....it is awfully tough to have back to back seasons like that.


----------



## Joose

You do know he's won a Super Bowl right? 

It's about more than Manning, a lot more. Our defense choked far more than he did. No momentum, no win.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> You do know he's won a Super Bowl right?
> 
> It's about more than Manning, a lot more. Our defense choked far more than he did. No momentum, no win.



You confident enough to make a wager??? I am.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

i hate seeing the free agency moves other teams were able to make this season after AJ Smith screwed the salary cap in San Diego. i know we need to make some good moves in our secondary during the draft but at the same time, can we afford it??? cant wait for 2015 when we have some money to throw around


----------



## Shawn

^ I hate Free Agency as well....

Happy about this...

Doug Baldwin stays with Seahawks at RFA deadline - NFL.com

I was a little worried he'd test other teams' interests. He has been clutch and am glad he's staying.


----------



## Joose

flexkill said:


> You confident enough to make a wager??? I am.



Indeed I am, sir.


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> Indeed I am, sir.



Ok, name it.


----------



## Joose

^PM


----------



## flexkill

Joose said:


> ^PM


----------



## Ralyks

Can it just be thursday night already? All this draft news and speculation is getting exausting.


----------



## Shawn

Richard Sherman, Seahawks strike $56M extension - NFL.com

Best Corner in the league?


----------



## Joose

^Well, he got paid. You know what that means for his future.


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> Richard Sherman, Seahawks strike $56M extension - NFL.com
> 
> Best Corner in the league?



It's going to be fun watching the Seachickens try and work their cap next couple of years. You got over 100 million tied up in a CB and a safety!


----------



## Ralyks

And still Russell Wilson to go.

Anyway, Happy Draft Day folks!


----------



## Shawn

I agree, it'll be tough for Paul Allen to keep all his players even if the cap increases over the next couple years, it is just impossible...I suspect after Wilson's big contract that Marshawn will be let go as they will not be able to afford to keep him and all their players and with Christine Michael and Robert Turbin right behind him, it'd be no surprise if they did decided to let him go. 

I'm happy for Earl Thomas and Sherman as well as Chancellor last year but it makes it harder to keep players like Red Bryant, Chris Clemons, Golden Tate, etc....wish the cap would increase but even then, players will never be happy until they get paid what they feel they deserve. 

Now...time for the Draft...Houston Texans on the clock....let's go!


----------



## gunshow86de

Nice last second cock-block by the Vikings. 

Dear Texans, please do not pick Carr Jr, Savage or Garrapolo (sp?). Giving Keenum one more season has to be a better option than those guys.


----------



## Joose

Well, not only do I think Manziel will be a bust... but now Josh Gordon is facing a 1 year suspension.


----------



## Shawn

gunshow86de said:


> Nice last second cock-block by the Vikings.
> 
> Dear Texans, please do not pick Carr Jr, Savage or Garrapolo (sp?). Giving Keenum one more season has to be a better option than those guys.



Hard to believe how great Keenum played last season but just could not catch a break in getting at least 1 win. He came close once but Luck fought his way back when the Colts were down. Keenum played very well in that game but just seemed overshadowed with how well Luck played to catch up and ultimately win the game. Couldn't believe it but I agree, he needs a bit of work but I think he's good enough for another season/chance.


----------



## Ralyks

So I take it you're not thrilled the Texans took Savage...


----------



## Joose

Well, for the past 5 years, sometime every May has been when my Fantasy League's owner sets everything up. We determine how much money to put in, his daughter rolls dice (now on Skype, instead of waiting for everyone to be in person) to determine draft order, etc. 12 team league.

For the 3rd year straight, I'm 1st. 

Downside to that, of course, being that I pick... then wait through 22 picks before I get to pick again. Upside, my 2nd and 3rd are back-to-back. But you guys know how that works.

Think I can get away with taking Peyton Manning and Demaryius Thomas with my 2nd and 3rd picks like I did last season? Considering Manning scored the most fantasy points, I'd say no. I'm gonna have to take him with my 1st pick and hope that he produces those insane numbers again.

We've decided on $500 per person this season. Double what it's always been. 4k to 1st, 1500 to 2nd, 500 to 3rd. I won 12 weeks straight last season, finished 4th place. That cannot happen again!


----------



## Shawn

Ralyks said:


> So I take it you're not thrilled the Texans took Savage...



I like him alright, the last game I watched was PITT vs Notre Dame where they won 28-21 and he was alright. Either way, should give some competition. 

Anyway, Happy Mother's Day, all....


----------



## flexkill

Saints sign UDFA WR Brandon Coleman. How in the hell was this guy not drafted? 6"6 BEAST! I think the Saints stole one here.


Brandon Coleman - Profile


----------



## Trainwreck1446

There were A LOT of free agent signing steals this year.


----------



## Shawn

I like Seattle's first pick in Paul Richardson, should compliment Rice and Harvin really well. He's 6' 1", 170, very fast and has some Harvin-like qualities.....

Interesting that they picked up another local QB too.......

NFL Draft Rankings 

Can't wait for the season to start already!


----------



## Joose

You know what's awesome, but at the same time, absolutely blows?

My job is taking me to Seattle.

I love that city; but unless we beat the Seahawks in week 3 AND beat them in a SB rematch.... it's not going to be the best place for a Broncos fan. I miss living in Denver lol.


Anyone want to bet against our matchup in week 3 bringing the new crowd noise record? My Broncos better learn some serious physical gesture codes, cause there's no way they're gonna be able to hear Manning.


----------



## Shawn

Espn has Denver ranked 2nd ahead of the 49ers.....I'd agree more with that than NFL.com's rankings where it's SF 2nd and Denver 3rd. With what Denver did in Free Agency alone makes them much better than they were last season and they made it further than the 49ers. 

Oh, and I had no Idea the 'Hawks wanted Dominique Easley. It seems as though the Seahawks and Vikings do a lot of trading. Pretty cool he went to the Patriots though even though it would've been awesome to see him in Seattle.


----------



## Joose

Well, my job decided I'm going to Charlotte NC instead of Seattle. I can deal with being in Panthers territory lol.


----------



## Shawn

NFL.com Photos - Super Bowl XLVIII Champion Seattle Seahawks Visit the White House


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> NFL.com Photos - Super Bowl XLVIII Champion Seattle Seahawks Visit the White House



But not Lynch!!!


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> But not Lynch!!!



I know! I thought he just didn't want to go but apparently he was mourning over a death in the family.....or so his mother said.


----------



## pushpull7

I make the mistake of turning on "the nfl channel" every once in a while......

If I was smart, I'd just record it once and keep watching it. 

"great idea, let's talk about the jets quarterback situation"

"Johnny Menzhell? sure, we haven't discussed him enough at all"

"tony romo, does he deserve the wrap he gets"

And then there is some filler to go along inbetween that I'm sure bores the poor babies to death.


----------



## lewstherin006

chrisharbin said:


> I make the mistake of turning on "the nfl channel" every once in a while......
> 
> If I was smart, I'd just record it once and keep watching it.
> 
> "great idea, let's talk about the jets quarterback situation"
> 
> "Johnny Menzhell? sure, we haven't discussed him enough at all"
> 
> "tony romo, does he deserve the wrap he gets"
> 
> And then there is some filler to go along inbetween that I'm sure bores the poor babies to death.




Oh they have nothing to talk about right now. With camps about to start up they will start talking about real stuff.


----------



## pushpull7

nah, it's like that all the time. Unless there is some kinda breaking news, it's the same tired subjects.


----------



## Shawn

This is too much! 

Richard Sherman reaffirms dislike for Michael Crabtree - NFL.com


----------



## Joose

Seahawks' Sidney Rice has decided to retire - NFL.com


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Seahawks' Sidney Rice has decided to retire - NFL.com



Yeah....he'll be missed but the 'Hawks did pretty well without him last year although I will say that he did make some clutch plays, I especially loved his TD from a Russell Wilson scramble against the Cards in Arizona. I think he's making the right choice however, Football is a dangerous sport and it seems as though concussions can affect you in the long run. Oh well, we have some pretty good receivers on the roster but as a fan, will miss him but he got his ring and I hope he has a great retirement.


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> Yeah....he'll be missed but the 'Hawks did pretty well without him last year although I will say that he did make some clutch plays, I especially loved his TD from a Russell Wilson scramble against the Cards in Arizona. I think he's making the right choice however, Football is a dangerous sport and it seems as though concussions can affect you in the long run. Oh well, we have some pretty good receivers on the roster but as a fan, will miss him but he got his ring and I hope he has a great retirement.



I just bet my buddy 100 bucks Seattle doesn't make the playoffs. I have a feeling they are going to disappoint this year.


I have a feeling that RS's teammates are getting fed up with his mouth as well.


----------



## Shawn

Actually the whole team respects Sherman a lot....he just did this event ~

Celebrities Support Sherman's Blanket Coverage

But I could see others getting on eachother and maybe it has something to do with Sidney Rice wanting to retire because I think with the new talent in the receiver postion being tough competition and all. Supposedly he had already purchased a Wingstop restaurant and plans to open 3 or 4 more so it seems as though he's headed to be a businessman which I think is pretty cool. 

Anyway, I knew this would happen~

Michael Robinson: Seattle Seahawks running back Marshawn Lynch holding out of Seattle Seahawks training camp - NFL Videos


----------



## flexkill

This Johhny Football shit is getting out of hand. This kid needs to get it together before he blows it all away.


----------



## Joose

^I hope he blows it all away. Kid is a prick. Much more interested in living like a rock star than being a QB.

Report: Browns &#39;stunned&#39; by Johnny Manziel&#39;s nonstop partying

Rolling up a bill? Hmmmm, could have been for a number of different substances, but yeah there's only one reason to roll one up.

He's a prick and a moron. Piss it away, Manziel; sick of hearing about you.


----------



## Joose

Edit: Double-Post.


----------



## Shawn

Charley Casserly weighs in on the Seattle Seahawks' Marshawn Lynch's holdout - NFL Videos

I totally agree with him.


----------



## flexkill

Shawn said:


> Charley Casserly weighs in on the Seattle Seahawks' Marshawn Lynch's holdout - NFL Videos
> 
> I totally agree with him.



I agree with him too, and honestly the Seahawks don't need him.


----------



## Shawn

flexkill said:


> I agree with him too, and honestly the Seahawks don't need him.



Well, I say they DO need him as he is one of main reasons why they were successful and the face of the franchise but I do have faith in Robert Turbin and Christine Michael but really just praying Percy Harvin is healthy for all 16 games. I'd hate to see Marshawn go but I believe both Carroll and Schneider will not bow to him.


----------



## Joose

Denver should just make some crazy deal with him haha. 

We're going to be so fvcked post-Manning era anyway.


----------



## pushpull7

flexkill said:


> This Johhny Football shit is getting out of hand. This kid needs to get it together before he blows it all away.



Well, it's better than them discussion toni ohno all time. Just think, today they said jerri jones came "this close" to drafting him. Can you imagine how bad the football world would suck even more if joani manzhell had been drafted by dallas?


----------



## Shawn

Joose said:


> Denver should just make some crazy deal with him haha.
> 
> We're going to be so fvcked post-Manning era anyway.



A friend of mine who is a Broncos fan said the same exact thing. 

The thing is, I could totally see that....in spite.


----------



## Shawn

Glad they could get this worked out. 

Marshawn Lynch ends Seattle Seahawks holdout - NFL.com


----------



## Ralyks

So should this thread be renamed for the 2014 - 2015 season?


----------



## Joose

Naw, someone will just make another. Actually, I may go do that now.


----------



## Shawn

EDIT: Good Idea, Joose....


----------



## pushpull7

The hall of shame:

















Gabbert, takes sucking to a whole new level. Have no idea why for the second year in a row they TRADED for someone this bad.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## pushpull7

Most countries? Er.......I don't think so.


----------

